# **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Raw is AJ. Really interested how they bring this to a head going into MITB.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Hoepfully they add few more guys to the Raw MITB. The current looks horrible so far.


----------



## therealECW'92-2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'm hoping its a decent show, I'm taking my kid for his first time.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I hope they add Mysterio instead of making him return for the 1000th RAW, and Miz if possible.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Adding Mystery to MITB is pointless, he is not going to win and the match is still going to suck because of kane and big show.

Have Mysterio return for summerslam, it will much bigger and he can put over his opponent even if he does win. I am thinking Byran/Mysterio likely for summerslam.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'm telling you raw will start tomorrow night with the laptop and Anonymous Raw GM. 
Zach Ryder was made only Smackdown GM for a reason. Thats because the Anonymous Raw Gm was never Gm of Smackdown. 
Raw will start out with a Diiiiiiing and "Can I have your attention please!". It will also probably get the most heat the entire night.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Daniel Bryan needs to compose and read a poem in an attempt to win AJ back. Daniel Bryan's poetry corner.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

If WWE were smart they would add Miz and Mysterio to that MITB. 

Wonder who the Legend is this time, I would mark out for Gangrel though. Wonder if he still directs porn films.


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Was there some rumor that it would be Gangrel?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Looking forward to this week's edition of "How big is AJ's rack?" discussion.

EDIT: It's also nice seeing WWE hype up the Prime Time Players in their previews. Guys might not be the most talented wrestlers in the world, but they've been growing on me as a team. Plus, it's a step in the right direction for the tag division.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



psx71 said:


> Looking forward to this week's edition of "How big is AJ's rack?" discussion.
> 
> EDIT: It's also nice seeing WWE hype up the Prime Time Players in their previews. Guys might not be the most talented wrestlers in the world, but they've been growing on me as a team. Plus, it's a step in the right direction for the tag division.


Same here they make me laugh to with that shit they do at the beginning






@ :23


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



psx71 said:


> Looking forward to this week's edition of "How big is AJ's rack?" discussion.
> 
> EDIT: It's also nice seeing WWE hype up the Prime Time Players in their previews. Guys might not be the most talented wrestlers in the world, but they've been growing on me as a team. Plus, it's a step in the right direction for the tag division.


That's why you put guys in tag teams, hide their flaws and let them improve their ring work.

And also, I seem to be in the minority on this but, I'm fine with their ring work. They have some decent power moves and if they learn a few more tag team heel moves I'll be very happy.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



The Bad Guy said:


> If WWE were smart they would add Miz and Mysterio to that MITB.
> 
> Wonder who the Legend is this time, I would mark out for Gangrel though. Wonder if he still directs porn films.


Hopefully they both would be added tomorrow.
Also the "Returning Superstars" segments have been my favourite thing about RAW in the last few weeks. Gangrel would be awesome. Would love to hear that theme one more time. Anyone have any news on which former talent would appear at RAW tomorrow?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Keep in mind, WWE talks about bringing MAIN EVENTERS, Gangrel was never a main eventer. And they did that swerve with Doink so that they could introduce DDP.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Looking forward to the show. And mainly AJ storyline.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Domenico said:


> Keep in mind, WWE talks about bringing MAIN EVENTERS, Gangrel was never a main eventer. And they did that swerve with Doink so that they could introduce DDP.


Yes, but he was a very popular character in the Attitude Era. Also by WWE logic DDP and Vader were never main eventers. In WCW, I would agree, but in WWE they weren't main eventers.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Yes, but he was a very popular character in the Attitude Era. Also by WWE logic DDP and Vader were never main eventers. In WCW, I would agree, but in WWE they weren't main eventers.


It's the same thing, since WWE bought WCW. Regardless, they aren't going to bring someone like Gangrel back, most people don't even know who he is.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Domenico said:


> It's the same thing, since WWE bought WCW. Regardless, they aren't going to bring someone like Gangrel back, most people don't even know who he is.


The same thing can be said about Vader.
But he got a pretty good pop and the crowd were even chanting his name.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> The same thing can be said about Vader.
> But he got a pretty good pop and the crowd were even chanting his name.


Not really, alot of the crowd knew Vader. Besides, there were smarks in the city who had already read about Vader potentially being there.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***






do it wwe do it. I would love to see if the crowd actually chants head


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Wait a sec. No GM yet for tonight?


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Millions of Dollahs!!!
Looking forward to this Raw since MITB is Sunday. Hopefully a good closeout to the PPV. 
Ready to see the GOAT! :yes


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



SonoShion said:


> Wait a sec. No GM yet for tonight?


Ryder is the GM this week. Because he won a Battle Royal on SmackDown last week.


Only really looking forward to the AJ love triangle and see what Jericho is up to. They have all been highly entertaining as of late.
Dont expect much else since its a pre PPV show. Its not exactly a long shot that the ME will be some sort of tag involving the Raw MITB participants.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



JasonLives said:


> Ryder is the GM this week. Because he won a Battle Royal on SmackDown last week.


Well no, only for smackdown.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



SonoShion said:


> Well no, only for smackdown.


Well gosh darn it you are right. Thought it was the whole week. Guess its wait and see.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Y2-Jerk said:


> do it wwe do it. I would love to see if the crowd actually chants head


He currently works for TNA so unfortunately we won't get Al Snow


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I want to see Heath Slater lose to T.L. Hopper! Or Mantaur! Man Mountain Rock! 

I'd mark like an absolute motherfucker if Slater was carrying on, saying "I'm sick of being at the mercy of these old washed-up has-beens!" And suddenly you hear... "YOUR LIVES ARE GONNA BE... IN WAYLON MERCY'S HANDS"!

They have to add more guys to the Raw MITB. Right? Right?! I mean 4 on Raw versus 7 on SmackDown? Please get more guys in there to counteract the presence of Cena and Show (and even Kane, who is great, but who I don't want to see in a MITB ladder match).


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

HOW WILL JOHN CENA OVERCOME THE ODDS OF THE MITB, TUNE IN TO RAW TO FIND OUT.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Scrotey Loads said:


> I want to see Heath Slater lose to T.L. Hopper! Or Mantaur! Man Mountain Rock!
> 
> I'd mark like an absolute motherfucker if Slater was carrying on, saying "I'm sick of being at the mercy of these old washed-up has-beens!" And suddenly you hear... "YOUR LIVES ARE GONNA BE... IN WAYLON MERCY'S HANDS"!
> 
> They have to add more guys to the Raw MITB. Right? Right?! I mean 4 on Raw versus 7 on SmackDown? Please get more guys in there to counteract the presence of Cena and Show (and even Kane, who is great, but who I don't want to see in a MITB ladder match).


so if it is just these 4 only Jericho is going to be worth watching?! 

also Heath Slater officially won last week so surely he's going to be happy!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Yeh I am also pretty sure that we are NOT getting anymore additions to the RAW MITB match. I think Mysterio's return is being saved for the 1000th Raw and MIz is shooting The Marine 3. The only other possible "Additions" I see would be adding Del Rio and Sheamus to the match the night of the PPV after their match. For my example I will assume Sheamus retainins the WHC. Sheamus will want in the WWE title MITB to become undisputed champ and Del Rio will want in to get another shot at a world title.

As for Raw looking forward to how the Punk/Bryan/AJ stuff progresses.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Nothing at all interests me in the show right now. Not until Brock comes back.

Where else can the AJ,Punk,Bryan storyline go? We all know what is going to happen. They'll have a promo or a match (tag match) and AJ will get involved and play both sides. It's what's been happening for weeks. Nothing has moved on at all.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The only reason I'm watching is to see Slater and Young & Tight.

And maybe the latest installment of "Let's Misuse Kofi Kingston in the worst way possible"


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Predictions

Kofi Kingston vs. D-Young
Miz & Mysterio return and get added to MITB
Cena, Mysterio & Kane vs. Big Show,Jericho & Miz as the main event
Santino vs. Rhodes
Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Tbh, I was hoping Mysterio would have been hyped up as a surprise opponent in the Raw MITB match.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'm honestly mentally exhausted after UFC 148. I don't even know why, but I just am. Not in the mood for RAW tonight after this entire weekend, but will watch in case something big happens. Not like I have anything else going on anyway.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Keep in mind, SMACKDOWN will be taped tonight as well after RAW. Long night for fans in Denver.

Superstars
Raw
Cena Dark Match
Smackdown.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I don't get it. Why not skip Superstars for a week? The fans will walk out after Raw and the seats will look empty as fuck.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Can somebody update me on who's tonight's GM? Has it been announced on Smackdown or somewhere?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The crowd will be so dead before Smackdown is taped.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Lil'Jimmy said:


> HOW WILL JOHN CENA OVERCOME THE ODDS OF THE MITB, TUNE IN TO RAW TO FIND OUT.


HDNJGFKJSYH!!! I BET YOU BALONEY FUDGE AND MUSTARD THAT JAWN CENA CAN BEATED EVERYBADY IN DA MITB MATCH TO BECOME DA NEW WWE CHAMPON!!!!!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Now imagine when RAW turns to 3 hours and if SmackDown! has to be taped in an emergency situation after RAW like this again. Man, that would be terrible for the live crowd. I'm sure most of them would start leaving.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Yeah, really don't care about Raw tonight. I just want MITB over us so I can look forward to Raw 1000, Brock/HHH and whatever happens next.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

For the first time ever I am more interested in Impact Wrestling this week than RAW.
It's just so interesting at the moment. Aries/Roode, New X-division champion, Joe/Angle, Daniels/AJ
I'm not the only one that is more interested in TNA this week than WWE. Friends that rarely watch TNA watched TNA with me and really enjoyed it and they told me that they find this more interesting than WWE. Good signs ahead for TNA Wrestling.

Step it up WWE!!!


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Obv the Anon GM.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I would rather watch A doubled than watch an little girl who is troubled.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Starbuck said:


> Yeah, really don't care about Raw tonight. I just want MITB over us so I can look forward to Raw 1000, Brock/HHH and whatever happens next.


This. It's clear that WWE themselves don't give a fuck and are just waiting for the two upcoming episodes to be over.

Not gonna watch tonight and will only read results tomorrow.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is never going to happen, but I wish one day a large portion of fans stop watching and hope the ratings drop.

The shit that WWE is giving us is pathetic. Impact Wrestling has really stepped up lately, and is currently the must watch wrestling promotion. My friend ordered Destination X at his house and in the middle of the PPV we both said that it was better than any PPV that WWE have given us all year. + it's $5 cheaper than a WWE PPV.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



psx71 said:


> Now imagine when RAW turns to 3 hours and if SmackDown! has to be taped in an emergency situation after RAW like this again. Man, that would be terrible for the live crowd. I'm sure most of them would start leaving.


Plus Superstars would have to be taped too lol.


----------



## therealECW'92-2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Ron Swanson said:


> Keep in mind, SMACKDOWN will be taped tonight as well after RAW. Long night for fans in Denver.
> 
> Superstars
> Raw
> ...




No Smackdown is being taped Tuesday at the Pepsi Center again instead of the World Arena in the Springs.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



chargebeam said:


> Can somebody update me on who's tonight's GM? Has it been announced on Smackdown or somewhere?


Nothing leaked yet. Ryder for Smackdown is the only thing we know.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I predict Dusty Rhodes will be tonights GM.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Pat Patterson for Raw GM this week. I would mark out so hard.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



The Absolute said:


> Pat Patterson for Raw GM this week. I would mark out so hard.


You could say you would go banana!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

First Monday Night Raw in Denver since before the "Denver Debacle" in May 2009.

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Give me COACH as GM tonight plz.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



DesolationRow said:


> First Monday Night Raw in Denver since before the "Denver Debacle" in May 2009.
> 
> :lmao


Who can forget when Vince made a fool of himself on ESPN and the ESPN commentators were cutting ass on him afterwards :lmao


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Well look who's being featured. Wow... fpalm


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

So disappointed with the returning legend this week. No offense to anyone that likes him, but I never liked him. At all.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



DesolationRow said:


> First Monday Night Raw in Denver since before the "Denver Debacle" in May 2009.
> 
> :lmao


Oh yeh, I didn't even realize that :lmao I thought they'd never go back to Denver


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Eh? Some of you guys know?


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Hades1313 said:


> So disappointed with the RAW GM this week. No offense to anyone that likes him, but I never liked him. At all.


Yeah he's okay, but Kane as GM would have been epic. Anyway, I'm assuming tonight will mainly be about him getting revenge on Eve.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'm going to DVR this so I can skip all the AJ crapfest.


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



DesolationRow said:


> First Monday Night Raw in Denver since before the "Denver Debacle" in May 2009.
> 
> :lmao


what did they end up doing that week (considering Raw is the longest tenured show?)


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***






Ziggler owning Cena, Ryder and Del Rio before a fucking epic promo at the end : totaly awesome. : ouch:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Really looking forward to raw tonight. As it will be the last time I get to watch wrestling on Sky .


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



DCY said:


> Yeah he's okay, but Kane as GM would have been epic. Anyway, I'm assuming tonight will mainly be about him getting revenge on Eve.


Ryder's not the GM tonight he's the GM on Smackdown and I'm not talking about Ryder. Although I don't really like Ryder either. 

I don't know if this guy is the GM or just the returning legend, but I don't like the guy.

I don't know if I'm sposed to put spoilers on this thread or not so I won't say who they're saying it is for tonight.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Hades1313 said:


> Ryder's not the GM tonight he's the GM on Smackdown and I'm not talking about Ryder. Although I don't really like Ryder either.
> 
> I don't know if I'm sposed to put spoilers on this thread or not so I won't say who they're saying it is for tonight.


PM buddy.


----------



## therealECW'92-2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

can somebody fil me in on the denver debacle as i stopped watching during the pg era up intill about a year and a half ago


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



JoseBxNYC said:


> Who can forget when Vince made a fool of himself on ESPN and the ESPN commentators were cutting ass on him afterwards :lmao


I remember he went on ESPN and Coach of all people interviewed him. I couldnt help but lol throughout


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



therealECW'92-2001 said:


> can somebody fil me in on the denver debacle as i stopped watching during the pg era up intill about a year and a half ago


WWE had booked Raw in late May in the Pepsi Center. Denver Nuggets made the playoffs and were facing the Lakers on the same night in Denver. So Vince couldn't have Raw there. So they ended up having Raw in the Staples Center, in LA and Vince cut a promo on ESPN about how Denver's executives didn't believe their team would make the playoffs or else they'd have kept the date open.

And then they did a 5vs5 with the faces in Lakers jerseys and the heels in Nuggets jerseys.


----------



## therealECW'92-2001 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Brye said:


> WWE had booked Raw in late May in the Pepsi Center. Denver Nuggets made the playoffs and were facing the Lakers on the same night in Denver. So Vince couldn't have Raw there. So they ended up having Raw in the Staples Center, in LA and Vince cut a promo on ESPN about how Denver's executives didn't believe their team would make the playoffs or else they'd have kept the date open.
> 
> And then they did a 5vs5 with the faces in Lakers jerseys and the heels in Nuggets jerseys.


Shit i forgot all about that since all our teams here suck now,come on peyton


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I would rather watch A doubled then watch an little girl who is troubled.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



therealECW'92-2001 said:


> Shit i forgot all about that since all our teams here suck now,come on peyton


Aww c'mon, Nuggets still own, imo. FARIED.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



therealECW'92-2001 said:


> Shit i forgot all about that since all our teams here suck now,come on peyton


NUggests are still pretty good, and the Broncos will be solid again this year. And The Rockies and Avalanche....

Ok The Nuggets and Broncos are good (Y)



AA world champ said:


> I would rather watch A doubled then watch an little girl who is troubled.


How many times you going to post this?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



AA world champ said:


> I would rather watch A doubled then watch an little girl who is troubled.


We got it the 1st time... 5 posts later nothing changes buddy.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Hades1313 said:


> Ryder's not the GM tonight he's the GM on Smackdown and I'm not talking about Ryder. Although I don't really like Ryder either.
> 
> I don't know if this guy is the GM or just the returning legend, but I don't like the guy.
> 
> I don't know if I'm sposed to put spoilers on this thread or not so I won't say who they're saying it is for tonight.


You can post it in spoiler tags 



Spoiler: Raw legend



Legend's name


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Brye said:


> WWE had booked Raw in late May in the Pepsi Center. Denver Nuggets made the playoffs and were facing the Lakers on the same night in Denver. So Vince couldn't have Raw there. So they ended up having Raw in the Staples Center, in LA and Vince cut a promo on ESPN about how Denver's executives didn't believe their team would make the playoffs or else they'd have kept the date open.
> 
> And then they did a 5vs5 with the faces in Lakers jerseys and the heels in Nuggets jerseys.


Another note about that night was that Mr.Kennedy was fired because of this incident with a bad move against Orton during this match.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Brye said:


> WWE had booked Raw in late May in the Pepsi Center. Denver Nuggets made the playoffs and were facing the Lakers on the same night in Denver. So Vince couldn't have Raw there. So they ended up having Raw in the Staples Center, in LA and Vince cut a promo on ESPN about how Denver's executives didn't believe their team would make the playoffs or else they'd have kept the date open.
> 
> And then they did a 5vs5 with the faces in Lakers jerseys and the heels in Nuggets jerseys.


Kennedy's last wwe match lol.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

It's mad that Raw, SD and the WWE title are completely centered around AJ lol. It's a nice change of pace tbh but it's oh so obvious that they're just killing time before the real shit begins on Raw 1000.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Denver area WWE fans in for a real treat tonight. LIVE RAW & Smackdown taping. Super, doubleheader! USA network at 9/8 cst.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Debating as to whether its worth staying up til 4 tonight to watch Raw decisions..


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Punk, Bryan, AJ, Jericho, Slater, his legend, potential Kidd...that's about it. Don't really care about anything else. I'm mildly interested in who the GM may be but beyond that, let's just get to MITB. Sadly, SmackDown is probably gonna blow with a dead crowd and guys pulling double duty.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

So there are usually 8 in the money in the bank match and so far we have 4 from RAW.

This doesn't really look good.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Since it's MLB all star week(and WWE goes up against Home Run Derby tonight, I can just see WWE wanting to have this guy making an appearance on Raw)


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I predict recaps and commercials.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



bazzer said:


> So there are usually 8 in the money in the bank match and so far we have 4 from RAW.
> 
> This doesn't really look good.


There could be 500 in the WWE Champ MITB match, it don't matter. Cena is gonna win.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



bazzer said:


> So there are usually 8 in the money in the bank match and so far we have 4 from RAW.
> 
> This doesn't really look good.


It has Cena in it so in WWE's eyes is the best match of all time.


----------



## JayDman (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

yes sir we promised you a great main event ANDRE DA GIANT!! WRESTLEMANIA! HULKAMANIA IS RUNNING WILD! REST IN MY GOD WHAT A MATCH! AHHH !! IF YA SMELL YOURE FIRED GIMME A HELL YEAH! ITS NOT OVER THE WORLD IS WATCHING!!!!!!!!

DNGGGGGGG


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



JayDman said:


> yes sir we promised you a great main event ANDRE DA GIANT!! WRESTLEMANIA! HULKAMANIA IS RUNNING WILD! REST IN MY GOD WHAT A MATCH! AHHH !! IF YA SMELL YOURE FIRED GIMME A HELL YEAH! ITS NOT OVER THE WORLD IS WATCHING!!!!!!!!
> 
> DNGGGGGGG


That's not used anymore.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



A-C-P said:


> Oh yeh, I didn't even realize that :lmao I thought they'd never go back to Denver


I wonder if Eve will get cheered tonight. Or maybe just ignored like Ryder when Raw was in Long Island.



JayDman said:


> yes sir we promised you a great main event ANDRE DA GIANT!! WRESTLEMANIA! HULKAMANIA IS RUNNING WILD! REST IN MY GOD WHAT A MATCH! AHHH !! IF YA SMELL YOURE FIRED GIMME A HELL YEAH! ITS NOT OVER THE WORLD IS WATCHING!!!!!!!!
> 
> DNGGGGGGG


WTFBBQ?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



chargebeam said:


> I wonder if Eve will get cheered tonight. Or maybe just ignored like Ryder when Raw was in Long Island.


She will if she's naked. Oh I'm just fantasizing....don't mind me.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



chargebeam said:


> I wonder if Eve will get cheered tonight. Or maybe just ignored like Ryder when Raw was in Long Island.
> 
> 
> 
> WTFBBQ?



I dunno I would assume Eve gets the same audience reaction in Denver she gets everywhere else. Not sure how many fans there actually know shes from Colorado.


----------



## JayDman (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I know it's not used but I miss it dammit.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



A-C-P said:


> I dunno I would assume Eve goets the same audience reaction in Denver she gets everywhere else. Not sure how many fans there actually know shes from Colorado.


This. If anything they'll use the cheap-heat "I moved away from this crappy town/city/state" promo.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

My alcohol is ready, now there's no way RAW can suck.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> My alcohol is ready, now there's no way RAW can suck.


Oh you. So naive. Did you also just turn 18 and bought your first can?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Cliffy Byro said:


> Kennedy's last wwe match lol.


Didn't he return that night?


----------



## MMAMAN (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

watched smackdown yesterday so good cant wait to see the future sheamus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

If WWE.com didn't write that part on Tyson Kidd, I would think Brye would of. Considering how much of a fan you are of his.

Anyway I'm not expected much for tonight's show. I hope they build to the PPV well and leave us with a show that will really make us excited for MITB, but I doubt they will. The last shows before PPV's these days are always duds.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Can I have your attention please? I have just received an email from the Anonymous Raw General Manager!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I expect Bryan and Punk to be wasted once more in this ridiculous storyline designed to get a Diva over, with the WWE Championship simply a prop. Those two guys, Ziggler aside, are pretty much the only reasons I watch this shitty show and now even they aren't able to showcase their talents properly. Not staying up for this (I live in the UK), so I'll record the show and watch in the morning. I expect I'll be able to get through it all in less than half an hour.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



> - Eve vows to offer payback tonight on Raw SuperShow for the disrespect she was subject to last week-Zack Ryder accidentally threw a pitcher of punch on her on SmackDown and was dismissed by AJ on Raw. She tweeted: “Back HOME in #Denver for #Raw. Was nice to get a home made breakfast … Before I make people pay for disrespecting me last week.”


Eve/AJ interaction plz.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Eve/AJ interaction plz.


I think we are gunna get one! AJ eve feud could be good.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Lesbian makeout or gtfo.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Heel said:


> I expect Bryan and Punk to be wasted once more in this ridiculous storyline designed to get a Diva over, with the WWE Championship simply a prop. Those two guys, Ziggler aside, are pretty much the only reasons I watch this shitty show and now even they aren't able to showcase their talents properly. Not staying up for this (I live in the UK), so I'll record the show and watch in the morning. I expect I'll be able to get through it all in less than half an hour.


Yeah, it was way better when they only came out and wrestled in a tag match then went backstage again for the Cena show to take over.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Starbuck said:


> Can I have your attention please? I have just received an email from the Anonymous Raw General Manager!


I actually think that'd make sense this week. Since people won't wanna see that for a whole week, and it is the Raw GM, so since Ryder is GM on Smackdown this week, would make sense that the GM this week is someone who does go by the name of "Raw general manager"


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



psx71 said:


> Lesbian makeout or gtfo.


I thought for sure that was going to happen last week. Or hoped, one or the other.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Bob the Jobber said:


> Yeah, it was way better when they only came out and wrestled in a tag match then went backstage again for the Cena show to take over.


I'd rather see them wrestling than have them used to get a Diva over.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Bob the Jobber said:


> I thought for sure that was going to happen last week. Or hoped, one or the other.


You weren't the only one.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Last week I would have told you that the next Raw couldn't get any worse than this, but somehow I think it just might. In all my years as a wrestling fan I can count on one hand the amount of shows I've not looked forward to, and tonight is one of them. There's been some god-awful stuff in my years of watching but last week was beyond any doubt the worst of them all.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Last week I would have told you that the next Raw couldn't get any worse than this, but somehow I think it just might. In all my years as a wrestling fan I can count on one hand the amount of shows I've not looked forward to, and tonight is one of them. There's been some god-awful stuff in my years of watching but last week was beyond any doubt the worst of them all.


I don't think it'll be that bad. But with the Derby on, I'll be missing bits of it.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Last week I would have told you that the next Raw couldn't get any worse than this, but somehow I think it just might. In all my years as a wrestling fan I can count on one hand the amount of shows I've not looked forward to, and tonight is one of them. There's been some god-awful stuff in my years of watching but last week was beyond any doubt the worst of them all.


Since I've been watching, 06-07 is much worse than today. 2012(at least since beginning of May) is probably the worst WWE has been since 2009 though.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Heel said:


> I'd rather see them wrestling than have them used to get a Diva over.


Kinda like Stephanie Mcmahon? :bron


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Home run derby? gg. Raw's gonna be shit on purpose cause they know they won't have any viewers.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Wsupden said:


> Home run derby? gg. Raw's gonna be shit on purpose cause they know they won't have any viewers.


But what about the viewers outside of America?

Oh yeah, it's WWE.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

please someone answer the question, the show is live tonight ?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

As usual i'll watch the show with a positive outlook.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



bazzer said:


> But what about the viewers outside of America?
> 
> Oh yeah, it's WWE.


yeah. they don't give a shit about anyone outside the us sadly, and i'm from canada so i know that feel.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This will terrible Austin Aries just won the Tna world title.Does it look I am asked to watch Raw the only reasons to watch Raw are,AJ because she is awesome but even I am getting sick of her getting so much airtime.Daniel Bryan because he's the best in the world and him and Aries together in both companies will take us into an new era of pro wrestling.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Uhh, does the home run derby usually get a big number anyway? I honestly don't know. Besides, it'll start at 8 anyway, right? Like every other year? It's usually over, or close to it, by the time RAW starts.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Wrestling is the best sport ever


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



bazzer said:


> Oh you. So naive. Did you also just turn 18 and bought your first can?


exactly, now I can finally drink and fap to AJ at the same time.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> exactly, now I can finally drink and fap to AJ at the same time.


Welcome to the club! I've been doing that for the past few years.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



bazzer said:


> But what about the viewers outside of America?
> 
> Oh yeah, it's WWE.


Canada will prob watch home run derby since a Jays player is in it(and HRD starts at 8pm, so instead of watching Raw at 9:15pm, just watch home run derby)

HRD doesn't usually impact WWE ratings. Though it got over 6M last year, and Raw on the same night got 4.7M


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AUS-TIN-ARI-ES!


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> AUS-TIN-ARI-ES!


(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Slater in this mother fucker tonight!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The fact that Austin fucking aries won the TNA world title could mean good things for D Bryan at MITB.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I don't see how TNA doing something would lead to WWE doing it. I am looking forward to tonight's show though. As long as the GM isn't terrible, the whole night should be good.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



StanStansky said:


> I don't see how TNA doing something would lead to WWE doing it. I am looking forward to tonight's show though. As long as the GM isn't terrible, the whole night should be good.


WWE wouldn't want to be overshadowed by anything TNA does, they don't want WCW to happen all over again, and Austin Aries winning the TNA title is the same as Daniel Bryan winning the WWE title, alot of people being negative about it etc.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I would really like TNA to succeed more. I'm not a big fan of Impact by any means, but if it makes WWE try harder I am all for it. Even a lot of the Superstars have said the same thing.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I am very interested to see what creative comes up with to top the ending from last week. Hopefully they really turn it up to 11 tonight.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Domenico said:


> The fact that Austin fucking aries won the TNA world title could mean good things for D Bryan at MITB.


No, it means nothing. TNA aren't competition to the WWE and they probably will never be. They're not even on TNA's radar. Also just because TNA put the World Title on an ''internet darling'' like Aries, doesn't mean they'll do it with Bryan. They shouldn't anyway because they're not the guys you build a company around. 



Domenico said:


> WWE wouldn't want to be overshadowed by anything TNA does, they don't want WCW to happen all over again, and Austin Aries winning the TNA title is the same as Daniel Bryan winning the WWE title, alot of people being negative about it etc.


They don't care. TNA don't overshadow WWE in anything. Everything about WWE from it's viewer base, to ratings to mainstream appeal is far, far superior to TNA.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

TNA might not be on WWE's radar but C.M. Punk sure as fuck is on WWE's radar & he knows all about Austin Aries winning the world title. Seeing as how he tweeted about it.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Domenico said:


> WWE wouldn't want to be overshadowed by anything TNA does, they don't want WCW to happen all over again, and Austin Aries winning the TNA title is the same as Daniel Bryan winning the WWE title, alot of people being negative about it etc.


What do you mean with the WCW comment? I never saw WCW so I'm not sure.


----------



## OmegaGreen17 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Regal for Raw GM?

That would be great.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Some AA chants tonight if the show gets boring?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

yes


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



bazzer said:


> What do you mean with the WCW comment? I never saw WCW so I'm not sure.


WCW eventually skyrocketed WWF when it came to ratings and popularity. And that was because of NwO.



Nostalgia said:


> No, it means nothing. TNA aren't competition to the WWE and they probably will never be. They're not even on TNA's radar. Also just because TNA put the World Title on an ''internet darling'' like Aries, doesn't mean they'll do it with Bryan. They shouldn't anyway because they're not the guys you build a company around.
> 
> I agree and i don't agree. We all know Vince McMahon is an ego, everything Vince McMahon says he wants to make it happen. I am sure Vince knows about Austin Aries winning the TNA title about now, and Daniel Bryan also has good chances in MITB anyway. (Everybody who is positive about Bryan's chances sees this, people who don't like him and the negative nancies are just bad.) If somebody would tell Vince "Hey Vince, you know TNA has been doing some pretty good stuff lately when alot of people have been complaining about RAW". We all know what would happen, Vince would get his senile ass to do anything to improve RAW just to make his show look superior.
> 
> ...


TNA do not overshadow WWE in anything, but it's still the #2 wrestling company, and i know Vince is being kept up to date about anything TNA does. Regardless, we will see at MITB but everybody who sees through the obvious typical bullshit that "WWE would never allow Daniel Bryan to carry the WWE championship" are positive about Bryan.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I hadn't thought of this, but others have mentioned on this board, and that's the GM for tonight. I really hope they don't bring back the stupid laptop. Unless it means that someone throws it out.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

If D Bryan wins the WWE title, does that make the WHC over since he couldn't last 18 seconds with sheamus?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Nostalgia said:


> Also just because TNA put the World Title on an ''internet darling'' like Aries, doesn't mean they'll do it with Bryan. They shouldn't anyway because they're not the guys you build a company around.


Um, do you see our current WWE champ?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Walk-In said:


> TNA might not be on WWE's radar but C.M. Punk sure as fuck is on WWE's radar & he knows all about Austin Aries winning the world title. Seeing as how he tweeted about it.


CM Punk also tweets a lot about other things that aren't brought to attention. He regularly tweets guys like Colt Cabana, but are WWE interested in that? No. It's not like Punk is going to cut a promo and mention Aries's title win, something like that would never happen.



Bob the Jobber said:


> Um, do you see our current WWE champ?


What the guy who's hated more on the internet than liked now? Also Punk's got more qualities and is a better all around talent than guys like Bryan and Aries, to justify getting pushed.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> If D Bryan wins the WWE title, does that make the WHC over since he couldn't last 18 seconds with sheamus?


Not really, since the ending to that was a blindsided finisher. Almost a heelish maneuver, actually.

The two out of three falls match at Extreme Rules put Bryan over a lot when it comes to Sheamus. I don't see how Bryan can be seen as no threat to Sheamus from then on, at least in kayfabe.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Some AA chants tonight if the show gets boring?


AA Chants or Ambrose Chants have to happen tonight if the show does get boring.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Nostalgia said:


> CM Punk also tweets a lot about other things that aren't brought to attention. He regularly tweets guys like Colt Cabana, but are WWE interested in that? No. It's not like Punk is going to cut a promo and mention Aries's title win, something like that would never happen.
> 
> 
> 
> What the guy who's hated more on the internet than liked now? Also Punk's got more qualities and is a better all around talent than guys like Bryan and Aries, to justify getting pushed.


You clearly have not seen AA then to say Punk is better all round.
Mic skills - Aries
Ring work - Aries
Aries is better by far than Punk only Bryan is better than AA is right now.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Nostalgia said:


> CM Punk also tweets a lot about other things that aren't brought to attention. He regularly tweets guys like Colt Cabana, but are WWE interested in that? No. It's not like Punk is going to cut a promo and mention Aries's title win, something like that would never happen.


He very well could say something to someone. Obviously I wasn't talking about on-air.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Nostalgia said:


> CM Punk also tweets a lot about other things that aren't brought to attention. He regularly tweets guys like Colt Cabana, but are WWE interested in that? No. It's not like Punk is going to cut a promo and mention Aries's title win, something like that would never happen.
> 
> 
> 
> What the guy who's hated more on the internet than liked now? Also Punk's got more qualities and is a better all around talent than guys like Bryan and Aries, to justify getting pushed.


Aries is better than Punk in every way. Punk is not even better than Bryan.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Nostalgia said:


> CM Punk also tweets a lot about other things that aren't brought to attention. He regularly tweets guys like Colt Cabana, but are WWE interested in that? No. It's not like Punk is going to cut a promo and mention Aries's title win, something like that would never happen.
> 
> 
> 
> What the guy who's hated more on the internet than liked now? Also Punk's got more qualities and is a better all around talent than guys like Bryan and Aries, to justify getting pushed.


Bryan and Aries are both better then Punk in the ring, and on the mic Bryan is atleast equal to Punk, just look at the promo's he cut when he was WHC. WWE has as much reasons to push Bryan as they have to push Punk, just because you don't like him doesn't make him any less marketable.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Forget this garbage Punk VS Bryan feud Punk goes Tna and Aries came to WWE.We could have the best feud since The Rock and Steve Austin in Aries VS Bryan.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

To me Bryan AA and CM Punk are equal they're equally good on the mic good on the ring plus they all came from the same background. Anyone who thinks one of them is better than the other is clearly a mark.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Bryan also has the ability to be able to turn face at an instant, very few people can retain the same level of audience reaction whether they are face or heel as bryan can. Don't believe me? Watch his match vs. ziggler at noc in 2010 or his mitb win last year.


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Excited for the show, but only because I've been bored as hell all day.

Hopefully they can put together a half decent episode of RAW and set us up for mitb.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



AA world champ said:


> You clearly have not seen AA then to say Punk is better all round.
> Mic skills - Aries
> Ring work - Aries
> Aries is better by far than Punk only Bryan is better than AA is right now.


I'm aware of Aries's work, he's a great worker and probably better than Punk in the ring, but certainly not on the mic. Punk's also bigger and has way more marketability that makes him a better all around talent. Just taking one look at your username though, tells me I'm arguing with an Aries fanboy, so I'll try to leave it at that. If Aries had potential he wouldn't of failed WWE Tough Enough. WWE obviously saw nothing in him and it's easy to look good in a company that draws very few viewers and perform in arenas that have like 1000 people in the crowd.



Walk-In said:


> He very well could say something to someone. Obviously I wasn't talking about on-air.


I doubt anything will come of it. I'm sure Punk's said many times to management to have his friends like Colt Cabana hired and they never do. Punk's a big supporter of Bryan and Bryan's probably still in the main-event because of Punk putting in good words for him, but is that enough for WWE to put the company title on Bryan? I highly doubt it. At the end of the day, it's Vince's decision.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Everybody who says Bryan would never be WWE champion is because they just don't like him. Punk and Bryan look the same, if you look at them both you would either say "grocery seller or gas station holder", Bryan isn't any less marketable as WWE champion then Punk is.


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I think DB would make a great champion. He's really at his peak right now as far as overness goes and he's a great wrestler, I just wish WWE would let him do more in the ring.

I think he'd be the best candidate to take the title off of Punk.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



OmegaGreen17 said:


> Regal for Raw GM?
> 
> That would be great.


If Regal is GM. Ambrose. No way it wouldn't happen. But I don't think enough people know/like Regal for him to be GM.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

So who will be gm? I hope is big johnny for one night only since they are doing this former gm thing. Or it should be Regal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Domenico said:


> Everybody who says Bryan would never be WWE champion is because they just don't like him. Punk and Bryan look the same, if you look at them both you would either say "grocery seller or gas station holder", Bryan isn't any less marketable as WWE champion then Punk is.


Or maybe it's because we think WWE will never make him champion. Punk and Bryan don't look the same. Punk's 6'2, Bryan's 5'10. And those are billed heights. I heard Bryan is really 5'8. He's less believable than Punk and Bryan is much less marketable. Punk has that alternative look of tattoos etc, that's popular with many sub-cultures today, a lot of women are fans of him because of it. Bryan just looks like the average Joe and the only time Bryan became marketable was when they had to shove that awful catchphrase down our throats. That catchphrase gets the credit for it. The catchphrase is marketable, Bryan isn't.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Tonight's gonna suck again isn't it?


Still, I'll stay up and watch it... fpalm


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:fpalm this jenny,craigh commercial


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Anyone know if this crowd is a good or a decent one?


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What's with people saying Bryan and Punk are level on mic skills? Punk is much better, Bryan's delivery is fairly poor.

This is coming from a big Bryan mark by the way.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Y2-Jerk said:


> Anyone know if this crowd is a good or a decent one?


The show hasn't started lol


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

If there is one thing I'm looking forward to? Heath Slater.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Dark Storm said:


> Tonight's gonna suck again isn't it?
> 
> 
> Still, I'll stay up and watch it... fpalm


aint fuckall of any good gonna happen til the 1000th episode.

will watch the highlights tomorrow


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Nostalgia said:


> Or maybe it's because we think WWE will never make him champion. Punk and Bryan don't look the same. Punk's 6'2, Bryan's 5'10. And those are billed heights. I heard Bryan is really 5'8. He's less believable than Punk and Bryan is much less marketable. Punk has that alternative look of tattoos etc, that's popular with many sub-cultures today, a lot of women are fans of him because of it. Bryan just looks like the average Joe and the only time Bryan became marketable was when they had to shove that awful catchphrase down our throats. That catchphrase gets the credit for it. The catchphrase is marketable, Bryan isn't.


This is either strange or ironic, but when my girlfriend saw CM Punk for the first time she thought he was a drug addict because of all the tattoo's. :lmao

Regardless, i don't have anything else to add because i don't want to get into a discussion, but we will see at MITB.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Dark_Link said:


> The show hasn't started lol












Get in this car go to the future then come back to the past and tell me


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



DaftFox said:


> What's with people saying Bryan and Punk are level on mic skills? Punk is much better, Bryan's delivery is fairly poor.
> 
> This is coming from a big Bryan mark by the way.


I wouldn't say that Bryan's mic skills are bad by any stretch, but he does seem uncomfortable when conducting serious promos. Punk has much more the gift of gab, and he shows it when he isn't forced to deliver cheesy/unfunny promos.

Bryan is much more limited on the mic, but for his tricks, he does them well.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Y2-Jerk said:


> Get in this car go to the future then come back to the past and tell me


What else do you want me to tell you :lmao btw the present is shit if the future is better im not coming back :lol


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Long time outside reader, first time poster.
I think the possibility of the Anonymous Raw GM being this week's GM is interesting, I'm not sure if anyone else read this, but I saw an article which talked about the Anonymous Raw GM being unveiled as the permanent GM on the 1000th episode, giving a possibility for a new authority figure, even involving Michael Cole. I doubt it'll happen but it'd be an interesting angle, and wrap the whole thing up, seeing as it seemed to just disappear into nothing. 

As for everything else, there's been little mention of Cena for tonight's episode so with a bit of luck he won't open and close the show...


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

HR Derby time!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

you guys fucked up this topic.


----------



## AJ 4 Life (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

when aj comes on my screen a smile comes on my face. god i love this girl. 
i bet her farts even smell good!!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> you guys fucked up this topic.


Nah your topic will be back in 30 more minutes be patient  ok thank you.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Sorry it's on tuseday I thought the MLB all star game was today my bad.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Stockholm Syndrome here we go again.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Really looking forward to this "go home" RAW and SD on friday before MitB, what will AJ do tonight? I don't see her topping last week, but I am sure they have something in mind for her.

Also in regards to the Topic title if the crazy is AJ I would put my dick in every crazy hole she's got and deal with the fallout later, cause that shit would be worth it,


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



BrianAmbrose said:


> Stockholm Syndrome here we go again.


I like you.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

WWF IS GOING TO BE AWESOME TONIGHT!​


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> WWF IS GOING TO BE AWESOME TONIGHT!​


----------



## Boston8119 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

You know what's going to be more boring than Raw by 9:30? joeisgonnakillyou.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



BrianAmbrose said:


> Stockholm Syndrome here we go again.


(Y)


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Anyone expecting The Miz or Rey Mysterio to return tonight?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Maybe the Miz. Maybe a Mysterio return and ADR comes out and destroys him.


----------



## AJ 4 Life (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Anyone expecting The Miz or Rey Mysterio to return tonight?


o god i hope they never come back. miz and rey are VERY overrated


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Booya just seen the ADR advert for MITB we get it free in the UK!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

5 dollars says cena open the show.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Dark_Link said:


> 5 dollars says cena open the show.


I will give you odds of 0-0 for that.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Wsupden said:


> Maybe the Miz. Maybe a Mysterio return and ADR comes out and destroys him.


_"Where are your papers, little man?"_


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

i wonder who will start the show.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Cena and Kane :lmao :Russo is back baby!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ or Cena is starting the show I have no doubt on that


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Eve to open the show with cena in a ***** scene.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Rock announced return on twitter for 1000nth raw

SWEET!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

LOL "I Dig Crazy Chicks YES!" sign in the crowd. :yes

Edit - Cole said AJ is kicking off the show.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I see Michael Cole opening with a "May I have your attention please" as anonymous GM could be back.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



SteenIsGod said:


> Rock announced return on twitter for 1000nth raw
> 
> SWEET!!!


For real? Source?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Dwayne Johnson‏@TheRock
RAW's 1000th episode. The People's Champ returns.. As promised, my goal: THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP. #RELENTLESS

Still don't know how they're going to insert the Rock into a title program.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

That sign was freakin awesome!!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



EFC Bronco said:


> Dwayne Johnson‏@TheRock
> RAW's 1000th episode. The People's Champ returns.. As promised, my goal: THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP. #RELENTLESS
> 
> Still don't know how they're going to insert the Rock into a title program.


Cena wins MITB. Wins title. Cena vs. Rock at WM29 for the title.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



EFC Bronco said:


> Dwayne Johnson‏@TheRock
> RAW's 1000th episode. The People's Champ returns.. As promised, my goal: THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP. #RELENTLESS
> 
> Still don't know how they're going to insert the Rock into a title program.


Could challenge the winner of the MITB briefcase.


----------



## Boston8119 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Domenico said:


> For real? Source?


He literally tweeted it 4 minutes ago. He reiterated that he's going for the WWE Championship.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Welcome to Raw is Jericho!!!!!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Here we go!


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Anyone think we'll get a Paul Heyman segment this evening? Or will they leave that until Lesnar's response at the 1000th episode?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Man with Punk as champ we will finally see a Rock and Punk segment :mark:


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



EFC Bronco said:


> Dwayne Johnson‏@TheRock
> RAW's 1000th episode. The People's Champ returns.. As promised, my goal: THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP. #RELENTLESS
> 
> Still don't know how they're going to insert the Rock into a title program.


^^^YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Mr. C (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Hey, I have a thought…
Backlund as General Manager!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

and we're Live


----------



## AJ 4 Life (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Boston8119 said:


> He literally tweeted it 4 minutes ago. He reiterated that he's going for the WWE Championship.


god i hate the rock. so overrated


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ Lee's big news this week is that she has a penis!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Let the craysanity and fuckery begin...


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Bryan and The Rock segment fuck yeah 1000th can't come soon enough.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Yes Yes Yes


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh boy. The "crazy" girl. What a boring way to kick off Raw.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I know AJ is crazy

But I'd do her


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Bob the Jobber said:


> Cena wins MITB. Wins title. Cena vs. Rock at WM29 for the title.


So he's just spoiling that Cena will win MITB AND cash in by episode 1000?

I'm thinking more a title match ON the show. That'd be pretty big if Rock challenged the champion next week via satellite or even better, in person then they had a title match as the ME of Raw 1000.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

YES!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Hopefully Khali is in action this week. He was great on Smackdown.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ Awesome


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Lawd.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

wtf is up with this music? :lmao


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

* Puts dick in Crazy *


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

WHAT A LOAD OF GARBAGE!

I lol at that every time.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ AJ AJ


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh God, I can't wait until next week when this terrible program is done with, and Punk _finally _moves on to somebody important.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Boring...boring...boring...

Did I mention how boring this is?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ is a hoeski.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Hey they're continuing the story!

Why isn't RAW recapping Cena?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Is anyone confused by this AJ storyline?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

So its funny how a diva actually acting like a woman "crazy" she is maineventing raw these days, wonder how the other divas like that??


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:lol This video package music.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Christ on a cracker.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ opens the show. :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Yay AJ. Hopefully Khali next.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

wow so punk got sloppy second kiss

FUCKING GROSS


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Dark_Link said:


> 5 dollars says cena open the show.


I'll take my money now please.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

i really hate divas


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This AJ stuff is so dumb.

Wouldn't any rational person in CM Punk's position file an appeal to have AJ removed as referee? What kind of company would let an insane person referee their most important title match?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Bob the Jobber said:


> Cena wins MITB. Wins title. Cena vs. Rock at WM29 for the title.


Jesus Christ that would be dreadful.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ opening lol. Her theme is driving me crazy.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Big pop for AJ

Shes looking hot as usual


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Bryan gets to make out with whichever Bella he's dating and AJ. GOAT.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The WWE champion opens the show like it should!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Aj opened the show fuck :/


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

How will Rock be in the WWE title program if he's filming Fast and the furious in a month?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Yes signs? bring Bryan out


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Raw is AJ. Here we go.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

She seriously need some new music. It's terrible.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Lord, we start with this. Just put the belt on her since she's more important than the title right now.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ has such a crappy theme, holy hell.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

And so Monday Night AJ has started....


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is episode 999....no it's not Cole.


----------



## AJ 4 Life (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

god she is so fucking HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES YES YES!!!!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Only 4 more segments of her left tonight.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I am starting to do the same thing I did when I hear Cena's music with AJ *Groan*


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Did cole just say this is episode 999 so the 1000th is 2 weeks away?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'd rather see Raw open with Claire Lynch. This angle is irritating.


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Two hours of AJ and I'd be happy with this Raw.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Has a woman ever opened RAW? Other than Steph or any role like a GM?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I don't like her theme song, but it often stays in my head for days at a time. I also sing it while masturbating.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I really hate her theme song.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



SporadicAttack said:


> Boring...boring...boring...
> 
> Did I mention how boring this is?


No, I don't think you did.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Who else is with me and thinks AJ might be a ******.

If you're not a pedophile that's into looking at little girls, then everybody surely loves a transsexual!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Cena to end raw tonight as fucking usual. Same old shite


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ yessing is very annoying. Her "yes" does not have the power of Daniel Bryan's "yes".


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I dare people to say AJ isnt over


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

iv heard aj's music so many times this past month i think i know every word to the song


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

At least we all will be done talking about AJ's boobs within the first hour.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Austin Aries clap clap
Austin Aries clap clap
Austin Aries clap clap
I would rather watch A doubled than watch an little girl who is troubled.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

what?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Trifektah said:


> This AJ stuff is so dumb.
> 
> Wouldn't any rational person in CM Punk's position file an appeal to have AJ removed as referee? What kind of company would let an insane person referee their most important title match?


Rational people wouldn't rationalise a storyline in WWE either


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Raw starting with less than a 1.0 rating this week I guess.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

So is this like dig at indy wrestlers? Its like saying we can make a teen looking woman more important then the champion and then the number 1 contender?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

STOP WITH THE FUCKING WHAT CHANTS!!!!


YOU AREN'T FUNNY!!!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

XD!! someone "WOO'"d and now everyone is WOOing!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What? What? What?

Keep up the What? chants.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What!


----------



## AJ 4 Life (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

okay these dumbass fans MUST STOP WITH THE WHAT CHANTS!!!!!!!


----------



## immune to fear (May 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

dat totally random WOOOOO.


----------



## liberty_JAC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

"This is the 999th episode of Monday Night Raw. Only two more episodes to go until our 1,000th episode."

God damn it, Cole.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is the only interesting angle in the WWE right now.

(It may be the only angle in WWE right now..)


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Man she went from nothing to being in the WWE title storyline.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Who else is with me and thinks AJ might be a ******.
> 
> If you're not a pedophile that's into looking at little girls, then everybody surely loves a transsexual!


Sick.

She's clearly a ladyboy


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

DAT POP


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



BrianAmbrose said:


> At least we all will be done talking about AJ's boobs within the first hour.


We'll never be done talking about AJ's boobs.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

punk, if you kick her in the face I give you 5 bucks


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Getting tired of AJ taking 20 minutes to get her point across.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Austin Aries
CM sucks
Austin Aries 
CM sucks


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Decent pop for Punk at least. (Y)


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Please don't WHAT Punk please.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Whoever "Woo!"ed is freaking awesome in the crowd.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I really don't understand what the fuck looks have to do with it. So what, AJ is girl. OH MY GOD! Alert the fuckin' presses! You're all sexist pigs. Maybe some people just like the goddamn story and it doesn't have anything to do with wanting to have sex with the woman involved. Every think of that? Christ on a cracker.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'm more interested in AJ's pelvis than her boobs, have you SEEN her sexual hub in action? MY GOD.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



NikkiSixx said:


> We'll never be done talking about AJ's boobs.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

inb4 yes


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Gone from the week heading into MITB 2011 to this.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

King made a joke with a clock aahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



SteenIsGod said:


> Raw starting with less than a 1.0 rating this week I guess.


The Rock didnt open Raw


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Of course King would kiss AJ.. he likes little girls (I know she's 25, but just give me this please)


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Whenever I eat a bowl of Lucky Charms while watching RAW, it is not complete shit.

Have a big 'ole bowl right here guys, guaran-damn-tee you this RAW will be above-par.
:russo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

It was a Tuesday, AJ...


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Wsupden said:


> How will Rock be in the WWE title program if he's filming Fast and the furious in a month?


He's just going to declare he wants to fight for the title at Wrestlemania then disappear.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Alright. Who said AJ wasn't over?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

did she forget SD was on Tuesday last week? :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

"I don't need medicine! I am the medicine!"

Come on, AJ. Say it.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ Undertake my virginity. LMAO


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

"last friday on smackdown"....SD was tuesday...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Cena possibly champion until WM29.


----------



## The Deluded One (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Take your time folks........


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ is to popular..they really need to de-push her..and push other divas..like K2


HAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

what they chanting?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Look at the bags under her eyes. Guess hanging out with Punk will do that to you.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

That was one of the biggest pops in a while. Just shows how much Punk is being wasted in this stupid feud.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Triple AJ, can you fucking SPEAK already?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Haha, I love these chants.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ'S CRAZY :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

this is dreadful
Bryan to save this shit


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Did AJ forget her lines or something


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Hey AJ, my penis needs professional help.:krs


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This fuckery right here man.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

good start I guess... AJ is on screen that is amazing in IWC standards


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

"AJ's CRAZY" 

Love this crowd already.

BTW, is anyone else s audio sounding a little weird? It's like really bad acoustics from the arena.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I wish they'd fix the mics tonight. The high end keeps throwing feedback.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What are they chanting?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



ToddTheBod said:


> This is the only interesting angle in the WWE right now.
> 
> (It may be the only angle in WWE right now..)


This. And when it ends and Punk is relegated to another "random tag match feud" program, they'll be the same people bitching about it.



Myst said:


> Getting tired of AJ taking 20 minutes to get her point across.


I guess HHH has been teaching backstage.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

get this angle off my fucking wrestling show.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Punk looks like he doesn't give a fuck :lol


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Rrrrrzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## The Deluded One (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Take your time folks...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Fucking lawd :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

How. How does anybody like this program. AJ is awful.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz... End this boring fucking angle.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Please Punk, put her to sleep.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

In one year CM Punk went from loading a shoot to shooting a load.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Gosh, this segment is HORRIBLE!!! 
What am I watching???


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

U turn me on?!? YES YES YES hit it punk!


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is awful wtf is this.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'd fuck the daylights out of AJ until she went into a coma. I really would.


----------



## AJ 4 Life (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

aj you turn me on and i want to fill you up with something


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ gets horny off Punk


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This segment needs Daniel Bryan...


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

For a brief moment, I thought they were chanting "AJ's pregnant"

I need my ears checked out.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Aj's so fucking hot


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is the most awkward sexual scene in the WWE since Mae Young and Mark Henry.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This reminds me of Sherri Martel trying to seduce the warrior at Rumble 91.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Yeah thats cool take your time....just SPIT IT OUT AJ JESUS.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

"Wet, Wet, Wet, Wet"

Please chant that, please.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

*cena save the segment!*


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

She going to propose!?! 

LOLLL


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I just thought to myself- She's going to propose.... As a joke. Good lord.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

BJ?


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ....... speaks......so ............slowly.




My god, I'm tired of this and her "acting".


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

HOW CAN PEOPLE WATCH THIS? LOL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

suck his dick?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The forum's just imploded at

'You turn me on'.

Instant Database Error right there.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This Yes chant has turned everybody into retards but it's still a refreshing change from the What? chants dominating all the time.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Screw all you whining bitches this is gold.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

gettin' on her knees oh yeah


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

On your knees bitch!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm
Are they seriously doing this with the WWE Championship?!? WTF?!?


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Katie Vick was received better than this.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Blowjob?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

this promo is TURNING ME ON


----------



## AJ 4 Life (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

lol oh god no not an engagement!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Sky just cut out. Oh ffs


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Live blow job celebration :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I fucking can't :lmao


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Wow...she can say 5 words in 1 minute. How entertaining and amazing! Derp.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

ITS A PG SHOW AJ


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Is she gonna blow him in the middle of the ring?!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh Lawd


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

She looks like Vic Steamboat and she's taking promo classes with Triple H. This angle needs to go.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Cyon said:


> For a brief moment, I thought they were chanting "AJ's pregnant"
> 
> I need my ears checked out.


Mate, youre not the only one!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:lmao this show...

unprecedented fuckery :lmao


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

CM Punk says he is already seeing someone.

Lights drop.

Lita's music hits.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

You just know AJ has a scrapbook already with Photoshopped wedding pics and what their kids will look like.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Things you never thought you'd say.....

SAVE US BRYAN.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Go to sleep AJ!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Just say no


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:shocked:Is she proposing?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Methinks that AJ has played a similar storyline out before becoming a WWE diva...just sayin.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

lulz, this is hilarious


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:lmao This is utter ass.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Dear God in Heaven...SMH


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Good lord what is dis?


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ on her knees. The collective ICW jizzes.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

so this is AJ making punk her bitch? oh, cool...Good work Punk, you went off last year so you could agree to get put into shit angles like this? 

Meh, I guess raw 1000 will really be the end of wrestling for me.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

uhghghgjwergkjwer;g


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

what the fuq


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Punks reaction is priceless! :lol


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I absolutely* LOVE *this storyline. 

Listen to that crowd!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Mainboy said:


> Sky just cut out. Oh ffs


You're complaining? What a fucking cringeworthy pile of shit segment this is.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Dude...Punk...RUN!

Never put a dick in a crazy chick.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Only if this was the attitude era would this b good having punk say what he want right now.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I guarantee you this will get so much ratings.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is terrible.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:lmao Bryan!


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This shit is so ridiculous.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Daniel Bryan, thank fucking god.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Thank you GOAT


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This crowd is pretty hot


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

For a moment, thought she wanted to be initiated in the Straight Edge Society lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

It's official. Punk is a bigger dweeb than the Miz.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

fpalm
This is terrible


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:lmao we really need a Daniel Bryan NO! gif added on here!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is awful shit.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Screw the haters this is amazing.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is beyond stupid.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is possibly the worst thing I have ever seen on tv let alone in wrestling....


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Its always nice to have the WWE championship involves in feuds like this, really makes the title all the more valuable.
:bron


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Holy crap this is awful.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Typical corny, weird PG story line unfolding right here.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

epic crowd. makes this so much better


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

If Daniel Bryan gets a wedding than his career is officially made.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What the fuck do some of you see in this storyline.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Fuck the wut.


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is amazing actually.

So terrible it's brilliant.


----------



## The Deluded One (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

END IT.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

what the hell is this. Good god.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What da fuckery?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Bryan is looking extra pale tonight.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

2 tramps and a teenager, what is this program about ?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

OH FOR FUCK'S SAKE SKY!!! :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:

AJ gets on her kness in front of Punk, and you choose that exact moment to update my Sky HD box?

You're all a bunch of cunts. :cuss:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'm laughing my ass off for real at this


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What kind of soap opera bullshit...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I have the strange feeling Punk is going to retain at MITB.


----------



## AJ 4 Life (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

i want to eat aj's bowl movements...yeah i said it. whose with me?!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ > That Claire Bitch from TNA.


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Just think, the rest of the show will somehow go downhill from here... Punk should accept for the lolz. Bryan just repeats the exact same thing every week, repetitive much?


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Is it bad that I marked out at the proposal !?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Gotta say, AJ giving birth to a hand would make this storyline bearable....


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Is this what the WWE belt, CM Punk, and Bryan come down to? Man...this is NOT MISS ELIZABETH, HOGAN, AND MACHO WWE! We don't give a shit! God they've watered down Punk to the point of no return.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Amber B said:


> It's official. Punk is a bigger dweeb than the Miz.


Really?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

As the WWE Turns will be right back after this


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I feel like I've missed about a few months worth of Raws. Did AJ just kayfabe propose to Punk after about 5 backstage segments?
How do people suspend their disbelief for this shit.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is AMAZING, you guys be hatin'


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Why would he say I do? lol


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

THis storyline is awesome how can anyone not love this.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

i can't take punk seriously in storylines like this, he's just not the type of person that fits it.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Pasab said:


> 2 tramps and a teenager, what is this program about ?


The beauty of life.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Akasha said:


> What the fuck do some of you see in this storyline.


Entertainment.

Next question.


----------



## The Deluded One (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Is there a way to view more posts per page? This moves too fast.


----------



## mfleite (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Please end this segment. This sucks. Attitude erawas 100 times better than this crap.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is embarrassing to watch.I can see why people dont watch it.

I only watch out of habit.

Just look at this.Its terrible.I feel ashamed that i watch this shit


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

When will Kane come out to avenge pregnant AJ


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I think punk threw up a bit in his mouth


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I don't know anymore.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

A wedding already? lol


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

You guys are nuts, this shit is gold! It's gold, Jerry, GOLD!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'm pretty sure anybody that's eating this up loves to eat the worst shit they can find.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Complain Complain Complain is that all you people on this forums do. Would y'all rather another pointless John Cena NEVER GIVE UP promo or Big Show I AM A GIANT promo.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The crowd are loving this


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Wouldn't he really say yes rather than I do !?.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Bret Clarke screwed Bork Laser.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Yeah she's "Special" alright.


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Punks face when he said special.

Genius.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ is 25 tho (according to wiki)


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:lmao this is hilarious..


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Bob the Jobber said:


> I absolutely* LOVE *this storyline.
> 
> Listen to that crowd!


Absolutely! I've never seen so many people get so high and mighty about a god damn wrestling show. 

Crowd went nuts.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

"I see you as a special person!"

That double entendre, love the hell out of this storyline


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is just unbelievable. I've never seen such a pile of shit. What the fuck has 'wrestling' become?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

lol 'just say no'


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'm marking out right now. YES YES YES!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

YES YES YES


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Bryan is proposing now? This is some fuckery right here, boyz! :jay2


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:lmao This is ridiculous


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Missed the first 3 or so minutes, but this is pretty good.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

special person? :lmao


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Okay so DB thinks AJ is "special" and a "special person", how kind.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

LMAO


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What in the fuck am I watching? Thank goodness for this crowd.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

this is hilarious! lol


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

*Send Christopher Daniels to the rescue!*


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

You have GOT to be kidding.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

_*Glass Shatters.*_


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Now, CM Punk will propose to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Haha, this is becoming more rediculous by the moment.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Doesn't this belong on daytime TV?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This angle is great, fuck all the haters. It's also getting mainstream attention, so suck it


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh seriously what the fuck? <_<


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ's hand in marriage.

More important then the WWE title.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

YES YES YES


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

WWE title feud, everyone.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

People calling this shit?

God I hate whiners


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

this shit is entertaining but really bad at the same time


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Imagine if this was done for a dead crowd. Oh boy.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Punk's facial expressions are the only things saving this. Terrible shit.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

14 minutes...very long 14 minutes. DB PROPOSING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A GOAT!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



TripleG said:


> Dude...Punk...RUN!
> 
> Never put a dick in a crazy chick.


Or in a a tube lined with barbed wire...learned that the hard way.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

why do I think this is going to lead in to Punk and DB getting married


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Terrible, trashy shit.

Like what the fuck is this actually. I don't give a fuck, this is far worse than anything Cena has done this year.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

this is a new level
PG Jerry Springer bullshit


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This feud has jumped the shark.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Punk is wearing COLORED TIGHTS AGAIN!!!! Holy sh*t!!!!!!!


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

............................


----------



## AJ 4 Life (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

aj me and you will go to the back and fuck are brains out


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

DAT ANON GM!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

now Bryan? :shocked:


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

FUCK ANONYMOUS GM


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

OH FUCK A MONKEY!!!

That damn Computer!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This rules so much!


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh not this again.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

nO FUCK NO NO FUCKI NO. FUCK NO ANON GM FUCK NO NO


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

If this turns into a storyline that leads to CM Punk and Daniel Bryan dyeing their hair blonde and turning gay while getting married I can't wait to watch the net completely shit themselves.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

As silly as this storyline is, it has brought out so much greatness from D-Bry.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

15 mins of this shit goddammit wwe.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The anonymous RAW GM, really?


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Mystery GM back?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE


----------



## mfleite (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I woulD rather watch Santino or Clay wrstle.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

LMFAO YES THE LAPTOP


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

ITS BACK!!!

ITS BACK!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

this guys back


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Haha. The anonymous GM :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

LOL, the Anonymous GM?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

oh great see who's back


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh dear god...the anonymous GM...


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

He is back!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

YES! Anonymous GM called it!


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

you gotta be shitting me


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

ANONYMOUS GM???


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

oh fuck 
fuck fuck fuck 
cole and that damn laptop


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

2000 wcw shits on this


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Anonymous GM? :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I just bursted out laughing because of Michael Cole. The way he said that.... It's been so long!


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I don't even..


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Can this just turn into the Spanish telenovela we all want it to?

Also, kudos to those who called Anonymous GM.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Dat heat


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Can I have your attention please FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

so that's why zack ryder is smackdown gm. what the fuck


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

End this segment please


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Michael Cole is loving this.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I fucking loled when I heard that sound. Holy shit.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

ANON GM FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The Anon GM is back? Alright fuck this, I'll catch this on Youtube later.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

You've got to be kidding me :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

OH DEAR GOD


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I thought Lanny Poffo was going to be under there. Damn.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AWHHH YEAHHH


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh my God HAHAHAHA


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:lmao the return of the anonymous general manager.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What the hell?  This is straight from that South Park episode


DAT LAPTOP <_<


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

cyber GM is back, now we need edge to come back and bash it to pieces


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

OMG ITS BACK


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What the hell?!

Raw GM! Hell Yeah!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What is this fuckery?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This story line in the ring right now is like some weird children's show I watched when I was getting really high on soda and ovaltine at night back when television used to put the most random shit on tv all hours of the night.

How much drugs are all these people on? And to think the Wellness policy actually worked.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

GOOD GAWD NO! NO! IT"S BACK!? NO! PLEASE GAWD NO! DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Kane to enter and analize everyone, plz.

Including Cole and King....


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Wait a second. I remember that sound.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The Laptop is back!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

lol at coles red ears


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

*WHAT THE HELL?!?*


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Joeyontherun22 said:


> this shit is entertaining but really bad at the same time


Also known as: Pro Wrestling


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

haha... well at least we can say NOONE predicted this; two proposals and the ANON GM


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

FUCK NO


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Deja vu


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

OMFG i have tears in my eyes im layughing so fucking hard!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

O_O O_O O_O


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AND I QUOTE.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



BrianAmbrose said:


> I'm telling you raw will start tomorrow night with the laptop and Anonymous Raw GM.
> Zach Ryder was made only Smackdown GM for a reason. Thats because the Anonymous Raw Gm was never Gm of Smackdown.
> Raw will start out with a Diiiiiiing and "Can I have your attention please!". It will also probably get the most heat the entire night.


Page 1, 
I mean? Not like I called it or anything.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Having a little trouble their Cole?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Thought Edge took him out.


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I just marked out a little. Noticed they didn't show the back area of the ring at all, Cole struggling with the cloth there haha. Kudos to whoever called this.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

wtf is up with Micheal Cole's hair?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

In just ONE year Punk went from Rebellious kickass rebel champ to potential Husband of AJ.

Aaaaaand the goddamn computer is back -_-


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I don't fucking believe this. I'm actually marking out for the Anonymous GM, LMAO. :lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What the hell? Back to this Anonymous GM storyline again, odd.

Fuck you Cole!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

the laptop is shooting


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

If they don't reveal who that motherfucker is tonight I'm going to throw something.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Well, it's confirmed...Teddy Long is the anonymous GM.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

So, Cole has the computer screen with text, but reads from the piece of paper on the keyboard...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Always wit dat paper on the laptop. :lmao


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

SUPRISE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

And yet you still see the paper he's reading from on the keyboard


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

OK, anonymous GM is Teddy Long.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Bryan is fucking gold


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Just waiting for Austin to come in with a beer truck, destroy everyone in the ring and officially bring back the Attitude Era.

Edit - oh for gods sake. Mixed tag. So damn predictable. Eve has nothing to do with this either.

The crowd is epic, almost like the old days.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Great crowd today.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Anonymous Raw GM. 1000x better than this retarded storyline.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Damn, WWE camera fail again. Long shot of a piece of paper on the computer. 

Oh, and fuck that computer.

And, yes, for Bryan yelling, "No! No! No!". His FACE!!


----------



## nihil (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is the best the writers can come up with... seriously?


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

teddy's back, playa


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

punk's fpalm when cole goes over to the laptop is priceless


----------



## The Deluded One (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Let's just die to get it over with.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Ok that was kinda funny. 

I hope Austin is the GM, and comes out and stuns everyone involved in this match.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Once again, turned on the computer and logged in here just to say WHAT THE FVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVCKKK?

Anon GM + Marriage Proposals=some bastard child of attitude and pg eras.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

WWE is best when the crowd is hot and the storyline is ridiculous, in a good way. We're seeing classic TV right now guys.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Fucking mixed tag match? Fuck off with this shit.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Bryan. You lucky motherfucker :lmao eve


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Man I don't care what anyone says this shit is so money


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

20 minutes of this fuckery..


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Tag Team match = Hey Teddy


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Anon GM making a tag match = Teddy Long


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Drugs. I need drugs.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

LOL at Cole trying not to laugh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

They should pull a play out of Tommy Wisseau's book and have Bryan & AJ start calling each other "Future Husband" and "Future Wife" 

"OK this whole thing is really confusing" 

Got that right honey!


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Can Stone Cold please come out and STUN these fucking messes already?! God WWE....not everyone may agree, but to me, this is absolute fuckery. The Lannister's are disgusted. The Stark's will give Aria's head to turn this crap off. The White Walkers are running ramped...this is awful


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Bryan yelling no was priceless.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is one of the most fucked up segments ever seriously


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

So did anyone else see the Aries vs Punk sign?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Cant believe the anon GM is back :lmao 

This has to be the worst yet the best opening promo in a long time.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Next week - Eric Bishoff returns.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I know a lot of you aren't happy with any of this, but I have a smile from ear to ear...


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is 2009 level bad... the start of this year had so much potential.
WWE are going backwards again.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This segment was perfect until Jerry Lawler's dumbass acted surprised "What?". 
Because there's not like a podium with the laptop 5 feet away from him or anything.


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Dropping the mic. Perfect.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

shes going to screw them both over..and not in a good way..


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Michael Cole again the best part of these stupid segments


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I bet this ends up with AJ not being crazy anymore like we're all suppose to forget she was crazy then she just disappears and this feud just disappears with her.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

20 mins of this bullshit goddammit Vince


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Nice pipe bomb Punk.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

MIXED TAG TEAM MATCH!


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

God damn, Cena and ADR save this shit.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

She's walking out with Cole


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

so bad


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This segment is bad and it should feel bad.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

pipe bomb


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I think I'm done watching Raw for the night......WTF?! lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

All the ratings for that segment! All the awards! ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Amber B said:


> Drugs. I need drugs.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I laugh at anybody who says this is a good storyline. Some of you actually called this the best angle since Summer of Punk. fpalm 

MITB, end this garbage.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What the fuck did I just watch....... how... but... huh *brain melts*


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Thank fuck that's over.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ and this whole angle need to fuck off,seriously.

SAVE.US.Y2J


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Kane and Cena teaming?

You gotta be kidding me :lmao


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Pipe bomb... hahaha


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Whats happened so far?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

For fucks sake, ANOTHER tag team match??


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh man, I haven't laughed that hard in a long, long time. That was so awesome. Show is a success as far as I'm concerned. I couldn't have asked for me. Goddamn, that was funny. And I'm not even drunk!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

no wonder I haven't watched this bullshit in 3 weeks, I'll be back on the 1000th episode.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

somebody please kick me in the balls, more tag teams.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Jerishow! PLAY THAT THEME PLEASE


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

lol wtf kane and cena? omg ambrose tonight.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Jerishow reunion?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Even though this storyline isn't bad as some make it out to be, I want it to end. I want a DB/Jericho feud.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Typical WWE. They were feuding 7 months ago. Now they are friends.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This feud has been amazing. The crowd ate up every moment of it. Good job, WWE!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh because that makes sense...Cena tags with the same person that wanted him to embrace the hate. Well, you're embracing it now Cena.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This RAW looks horrible tonight. We need Khali to save this shit.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

big show and kane main eventing RAW in 2012
holy shit wrestling is done


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Two tag team matches tonight?

Ohhhhhh, this got Teddy written all over it!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

So Kane is a face now?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

and I am done

SEE U NEXT WEEK


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Punk face is priceless :lol :lol

So I guess cena ends the show


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I for one hope they fucking start from a clean slate after the 1000th show.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



BrianAmbrose said:


> This segment was perfect until Jerry Lawler's dumbass acted surprised "What?".
> Because there's not like a podium with the laptop 5 feet away from him or anything.


I don't like King, but that's harsh


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Another tag match? You guys are right Teddy is the anonymous GM. No question. And he's probably dancing backstage.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

It's so sad when Kane, Big Show and Cena are in a match together and that looks better then what I just watched. Jesus Tap-dancing Christ.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh and here comes Jerry watered down horrible face Lawler with his fucking annoying commentary alongside Twatter obsessed Mitchell Cole. Fuck this shit...colorful WWE, and eventually we'll get Cena with a Star Trek promo to top this off. 

Sorry I usually don't complain this much gents...but this is the worst opening to Raw I've seen since...since...guest hosts, which wasn't too long ago.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cena & Kane, WWE think we have short term memory loss


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



FoxyRoxy said:


> This is 2009 level bad... the start of this year had so much potential.
> WWE are going backwards again.


I'm convinced that Vince only cares about the Road to Wrestlemania and could care less about the rest of the year.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Kane/Cena on the same team, it just gets better and better!!


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Cant believe how bad that was

Everyone involved should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Feel like going bed already Kane and Cena Tag what the hell fuck you WWE


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:lmao so Kane and Cena are partners now? Does this mean Cena has now embraced the hate?

And :lol my sig holds even more truth now


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Cena and Kane teaming up? I guess Cena wants to embrace some of the hate.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Another tag match?
Seriously Teddy just reveal yourself.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

why cant fucking tag teams get tag team matches. im tried of mixed tag matches and superstar tag matches


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Christ, it's like an episode of Jerry Springer not wrestling!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ walks the fine line between bad acting and possibly just acting as herself. Either way...its goddamn creepy.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Well.. at least that segment was so bad, it was funny. I'm satisfied.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Kane and Cena tag teaming

Guess they forgot about their little feud


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Get over yourselves wrestling fans. That was pro wrestling at its ridiculous BEST.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Tedious said:


> WWE is best when the crowd is hot and the storyline is ridiculous, in a good way. We're seeing classic TV right now guys.


This is exactly how I feel about this show so far. I'm having fun!!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

That opening was awesome and hilarious.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'm still laughing. This entire thing is pure comedy.

PLUS: AJ and Eve. YES! Maybe my joke about them lip-locking isn't too far off.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



KrazyGreen said:


> Can Stone Cold please come out and STUN these fucking messes already?! God WWE....not everyone may agree, but to me, this is absolute fuckery. The Lannister's are disgusted. The Stark's will give Aria's head to turn this crap off. The White Walkers are running ramped...this is awful


I'd settle for the demon baby of Stannis taking care of things.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Tedious said:


> Get over yourselves wrestling fans. That was pro wrestling at its ridiculous BEST.


Truth.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> This RAW looks horrible tonight. We need Khali to save this shit.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



CoverD said:


> Oh because that makes sense...Cena tags with the same person that wanted him to embrace the hate. Well, you're embracing it now Cena.


Kane decided to embrace the fruity pebbles. Much easier, I guess.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

i'm trying to like it, but i just cant


----------



## WSHatred (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I find it funny how everyone is turning on AJ now. It feels like it was just yesterday everyone was marking out for her.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I think Khali is going to wrestle Ryback tonight.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Heimerdinger said:


> Kane and Cena tag teaming
> 
> Guess they forgot about their little feud


:lmao Oh yeah. I've been watching WWE so long now that I've actually developed the same memory loss that they have.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I don't know why people are complaining. The crowd was hot and AJ, Punk and Bryan brought it.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'm sure the people who hated that last segment want to see John Cena beat the odds once again right? Get over yourselves, that segment along with the crowd was entertaining and hilarious.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I've never wanted a commercial break so bad before.

I don't even see how the most hardcore AJ fan can defend that crap. That is the worst segment of 2012 and one of the worst/embarrassing I have ever seen.


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Now that was some attitude-era like drama story. Awesome


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Is Teddy Long booking again?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Someone "gets it" punk... Someone really mother fucking "gets it" punk.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

So far tonight...


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I think I'm in the minority, but I really enjoyed that segment! But then again I haven't watched Raw live in a veryyy long time!


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I swear I'm the only one who enjoys this!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



NikkiSixx said:


> Kane decided to embrace the fruity pebbles. Much easier, I guess.


they are delicious


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I enjoyed that opening, yes it was ridiculous but hilarious also... I was entertained.

Now Cena and Kane teaming up = WHY? that's ridiculous and very sad.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

So Cena is tagging with Kane? lol, didn't Kane literally try to murder Cena's kayfabe best friend several times and make his life a living hell?

Guess Cena embraced the hate.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Kane will walk out of MITB WWE champion, AJ is going to screw them both


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Russo is back bitches!


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



WSHatred said:


> I find it funny how everyone is turning on AJ now. It feels like it was just yesterday everyone was marking out for her.


Welcome to the IWC


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I don't think there's anything wrong with that segment. Though AJ proposing is a little weird, but Bryan get's to team up with Eve.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Show me your papers!!!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I like AJ and the storyline, but that segment sucked, and was too long.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



virus21 said:


> Whats happened so far?


AJ made wacky faces.
AJ proposed to Punk.
Punk looked embarassed. 
Bryan came out, proposed to AJ
GM computer made a tag match between Punk/AJ & Eve/Bryan
AJ said she was going to walk out with her future husband.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



NyQuil said:


> I'd settle for the demon baby of Stannis taking care of things.


I'm taking Khaleesi's dragons, "they took muH draGonZ11!" they need to be put to work.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This storyline has gone bad very quivkly!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I having fun! An the crowd is hot!


----------



## tj666 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Im calling this right now. AJ walks out of the arena with Eve. Idk if they kiss or not, but Aj will pick Eve.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Wsupden said:


> I'm sure the people who hated that last segment want to see John Cena beat the odds once again right? Get over yourselves, that segment along with the crowd was entertaining and hilarious.


It has nothing to do with John Cena. 

It was a terrible segment and trying to defend it is just retarded.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Wsupden said:


> I'm sure the people who hated that last segment want to see John Cena beat the odds once again right? Get over yourselves, that segment along with the crowd was entertaining and hilarious.


I agree with this man.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



ConnorMCFC said:


> I swear I'm the only one who enjoys this!


Nah mate. I'm loving it. I hated the GM bit. Then Cole sold it perfectly and I loved that too.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Bob the Jobber said:


>


Basically like I said a few pages ago. How many drugs can the wrestling business be on to have just produced that weirdness we saw in the ring. Here I thought there was this thing called the wellness policy.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The Star Wars promo was the worst thing to happen to wrestling but this is just fine and dandy, of course.

Maybe it's because I'm not watching this shit weekly, but I have never been more horrified watching a RAW opening segment. Yeah, even watching Triple H's dreaded 20 minute monologues. It wasn't badly performed so I can't knock Punk or Bryan or AJ, but holy fuck. Stop this shit, right now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



A-C-P said:


> :lmao so Kane and Cena are partners now? Does this mean Cena has now embraced the hate?
> 
> And :lol my sig holds even more truth now


Nope. Kane has embraced the Cena. Those Make-A-Wish commercials got to him.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

is kane face now, dammit i never know when this guy turns anymore.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



SporadicAttack said:


> I've never wanted a commercial break so bad before.
> 
> I don't even see how the most hardcore AJ fan can defend that crap. That is the worst segment of 2012 and one of the worst/embarrassing I have ever seen.


Did you not see Cena's Star Wars promo?


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



ConnorMCFC said:


> I swear I'm the only one who enjoys this!


not the only one... count me in


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

It's times like these i'm glad i spend my whole life high.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Tedious said:


> Get over yourselves wrestling fans. That was pro wrestling at its ridiculous BEST.


If by best you mean most embarrasing "why the fuck did I give the WWE another chance" Best... then yeah... it's at its best. The WWE is a sick parody of what wrestling should be.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Sheamus! YEAH!

Sheamus rules - legit.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

suppose this will be the raw after MITB:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

10 second match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Jack Swagger's going to die.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Job Swagger doesn't even get an entrance this evening.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Jack Swagger once again get's no entrance :lmao


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is a blockbuster match.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Sheamus' music = channel turned.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Y2-Jerk said:


> Jerishow! PLAY THAT THEME PLEASE


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_KNxhkI5KI

BI-BI-BI-BI...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Sheamus looking like a true mid card champ right now. No promo time, no storyline, damn they fucked this guy push over.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

lol jack swagger. please release that fucking boring cunt.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

WHC in the opening match!! is this wrestlemania?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

ugh...it's Sheamus. ADR, please come out and beat the shit out him again. Please.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Lol thanks for jobbing Swaggie


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Finally a match


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

swagger's career is done...


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

As much as I hate AJs involvment. That segment was hilarious and was actually entertaining. And the crowd is hot. Fella squash match incoming, followed by WHERES YOUR PAPERS? Beatdown


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



NikkiSixx said:


> Did you not see Cena's Star Wars promo?


That had nothing on this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Sharks have been jumped multiple times and Cena and Kane are teaming up despite Kane trying to murder him and his friend only a few months ago.









Why do I do this to myself?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I can't wait for 5 minute Raw this week. Looks like it might be a good one


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Thwagger to job to the great wine.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I love the AJ/CM Punk/Daniel Bryan storyline. It's full of win. I still think Kane is involved in this storyline somehow but is taking a break from it right now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Swaggah be jobbin!


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Swagger has fought the world champion more times in the last 3 months than just about anyone. How exactly does one earn such a high profile match so often without ever actually having his hand raised?


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

amazing to think swagger actually held the world heavyweight championship and now this lol


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Poor Swagger with the jobber entrance just release him already.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Swagger?

Stop, bury time!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

"Alberto Rio" says Lawler.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

that was amazing. Swagger looks like such a fucking bitch lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Whoa where did Swagger come from? Did he get a jobber entrance or just appear out of mediocre air?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:lmao


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What was the point of this match?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

lol at Swagger's career.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



SporadicAttack said:


> That had nothing on this.


Are you for real? You mean something with actual storyline development is worse than a pointless segment? lol go back to wcw.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:lmao How can Jerry Lawler still not get Alberto Del Rio's name right and have to be corrected by Michael Cole? This is why kayfabe commentating is one of the most goofiest things on tv.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I blinked and that was over.

Poor Swagger.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

*:lmao Swagger*


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Sigh, Sheamus :/


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

A swagger squash match


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Past WHC now jobbing.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

lol Swagger.

I can't wait to rewatch that AJ/Bryan/Punk promo. HILARIOUS.

Great crowd so far too.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Damn swagger buried again.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

That's a pretty damn loud horn if you heard that from the garage.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Jack Swagger is a former WHC...true story.


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

It's official, Swagger is a jobber


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Good luck with your TNA goals of 2013 Jack Swagger.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Kabraxal said:


> If by best you mean most embarrasing "why the fuck did I give the WWE another chance" Best... then yeah... it's at its best. The WWE is a sick parody of what wrestling should be.


Wrestling has never been "what it should be" because no one would watch. If you want that, watch Ring of Honor or wrestling in Japan. Ridiculousness is what WWE does best.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Attitude Era like start so far. Fuckery storylines and a short match. Well played WWE


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

BURIED


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I never understood the mystery GM. If one of the wrestlers don't like the decisions he makes why don't they go find him? He is obviously in the building somewhere looking on.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

never seen a former whc fall as far as swagger has


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Where are your papers shaymoose


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Good job selling that arm Sheamus


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Feel sorry for Swagger, he doesn't deserve that... 

I like Sheamus, but ADR not so much, not a great feud.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Amber B said:


> Sharks have been jumped multiple times and Cena and Kane are teaming up despite Kane trying to murder him and his friend only a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because we want to see the next episode of "AJ's Adventures in the Babysitter's Club"?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I went to the bathroom and the match was already over.

lol


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

That first segment managed to top the god-awful stuff from last week. Fuck off, AJ.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Job Swagger (Swaggar)


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Khali is up next to continue his feud with Antonio Cesaro.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

*:lmao @ Swagger #2*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Amber B said:


> Sharks have been jumped multiple times and Cena and Kane are teaming up despite Kane trying to murder him and his friend only a few months ago.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'm pretty sure alot of people have taken the World Heavyweight title before, Alberto.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:lmao Thwags


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Is Jack Swagger becoming the new Drew McIntyre?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

How is that a direct message when del rio wasnt looking


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

So, Tensai going to lose again tonight and kick his little japanese guys ass again?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Sheamus taking a page from Trips book and burying Swagger.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Ladys and Gents. A former World Champion right there.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Soooooooo Swagger IS a former Heavyweight champion, right???


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This show is a abomination so far. If you show this to somebody who hates wrestling or is on the fence about it and they'll have YEARS of comedy material and reasons to never watch again.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Maybe Triple H will come out during commercial, pedigree Swagger and really put the nail in the coffin.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

squash face + heel promo - next segment


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What the hell was that this show is 
0/10 so far everything has sucked it's so bad it's good.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

*Del Rio shows up on titantron*

crowd: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

inb4 Alberto No Heat-o. kind of a weird segment though :lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



ToddTheBod said:


> "Alberto Rio" says Lawler.


Jerry "Hunico and Camacho Look The Same To Me" Lawler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



KuritaDavion said:


> AJ made wacky faces.
> AJ proposed to Punk.
> Punk looked embarassed.
> Bryan came out, proposed to AJ
> ...


Describing it like that makes it worse...if that's even possible.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Swagger is a pawn star tonight.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Jack Swagger was flopping around like he was wrestling an invisible wrestler. 
Don't release him. Keep doing what they are doing because this is just too funny.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is seriously reminding me of the mid nineites... a bad WWE product that forgot what wrestling is supposed to be.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Heat for Ryder? What the flying fuck!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Why even have Sheamus fight anyone? Let him do a promo backstage, and let Swagger beat someone. 

Blame booking for that crap.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

santino to find the anon gm... go on my son!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Atleast this love triangle storyline is better than the WHC storyline.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Santino will be Superstar of the Year if he uncovers Anon GM.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Three hours of this. Three.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Sherlock Truth was better.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

So are they finally going to resolve that unanswered question two years in the making? 

I'll pretend to care.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Can Santino just fuck off and another ad break!


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Wsupden said:


> Are you for real? You mean something with actual storyline development is worse than a pointless segment? lol go back to wcw.


AJ: "Will you marry me?" 

Yeah, real storyline going on here. A girl can't decide who she likes better. Wow! Amazing! Never been done in Hollywood, on t.v. or anywhere before.

Come on, that is just stupid. The whole thing was forced.

Quit bringing up Cena. I don't like Cena and his Star Wars promo was boring and embarrassing as well. This was just worse.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

So we have random non American with random black guy.

Oh yay


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Santino finding the GM = Stupid comedy segments all night.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The anonymous raw gm to be revealed tonight?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



11rob2k said:


> never seen a former whc fall as far as swagger has


Khali?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Alright, who has big boobs in WWE? Cause that magnifying glass is going to end up on them and WWE will act like it's original and hilarious.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Wait Santino comedy segments all night? Damn it. Why didn't I pick up pot earlier when I had the chance.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

If AJ came into your room right now and said let me in your bed, would you guys let her?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



KuritaDavion said:


> Three hours of this. Three.


lol. say it ain't so!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Our U.S. Champion dressing up like Sherlock Holmes...fpalm


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

It's official folks, we're back to a Y-7 G rated show. Santino..fuck my life...I think I'm one of the rare people who can't stand that unfunny SOB. There are so many more talented wrestlers who deserve the TV time Santino gets.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Okay I'm inventing a new word for this Raw, it's "fuckeryception".


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

TNA right now is wayyyyyyyyyyyy better then this shit


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

lol, so they might actually resolve this Anonymous GM storyline tonight and tell us who it was all along? Fucking priceless. Really wasn't expecting this. :lol:lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Half an hour in. How much fuckery have I missed?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Walk-In said:


> Alright, who has big boobs in WWE? Cause that magnifying glass is going to end up on them and WWE will act like it's original and hilarious.


Eve?


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Santino - US Champion.


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'm really enjoying this Raw so far. It's stupidly hilarious and the crowd is nice. 

Although, I'd like to see some wrestling. It's sad that I can walk out of my room, talk to a room mate in another room for a few minutes, come back in and Sheamus pins Swagger. 

Still really enjoying this wacky episode, though.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Shit show already.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

More shit with these two goofs with their stop comedy this is for 9 year olds.It's like I am watching the Disney channel what is this garbage,and this why I watch this stuff on an stream.So I don't give my support to this garbage.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



AA world champ said:


> What the hell was that this show is
> 0/10 so far everything has sucked it's so bad it's good.


When did you start watching fully? 
Where you around for the Attitude Era?


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> If AJ came into your room right now and said let me in your bed, would you guys let her?


yes(Y)


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Amuroray said:


> TNA right now is wayyyyyyyyyyyy better then this shit


Hows that 1.1 rating going


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Emotion Blur said:


> Khali?


he can't wrestle for shit but he's still over. swagger is void of anything resembling charisma. it's partly his name too, his fucking name is ridiculous.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What is this fuckery?
:fpalm


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Amuroray said:


> TNA right now is wayyyyyyyyyyyy better then this shit


Holy shit how do you have 4 green reps and only 77 posts?

Anyway, no it isn't.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Tonight's show is an example of why seriousness works better. You can't have a laugh until you have some sanity and direction first.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Walk-In said:


> *Alright, who has big boobs in WWE?* Cause that magnifying glass is going to end up on them and WWE will act like it's original and hilarious.


seriously?

every diva minus AJ


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Wsupden said:


> Are you for real? You mean something with actual storyline development is worse than a pointless segment? lol go back to wcw.


Actually it wasn't a pointless segment, it was a fill in on what had happened with Cena for the past few months.

Star Wars >>>> that opening segment by a country fucking mile.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Walk-In said:


> Alright, who has big boobs in WWE? Cause that magnifying glass is going to end up on them and WWE will act like it's original and hilarious.


My moneys on Eve


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> If AJ came into your room right now and said let me in your bed, would you guys let her?


If it was this bed...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I fucking hope to god they reveal the GM tonight and not do some red herring shit.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Bob the Jobber said:


> Eve?


Eve's tits and ass are made to be smothered.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Walk-In said:


> Alright, who has big boobs in WWE? Cause that magnifying glass is going to end up on them and WWE will act like it's original and hilarious.


*:lmao no doubt*


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I think I might actually start watchimg TNA,can't be worse than this.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



UknowWho said:


> Atleast this love triangle storyline is better than the WHC storyline.


Very true


----------



## AJ 4 Life (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

get rid of santino. he is a useless fool.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I might just forgive Santino's US title reign if he DOES find out who the annoymous GM is tonight.

But then he put on the Sherlock Holmes hat...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



KrazyGreen said:


> Eve's tits and ass are made to be smothered.


for smothering*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



SporadicAttack said:


> AJ: "Will you marry me?"
> 
> Yeah, real storyline going on here. A girl can't decide who she likes better. Wow! Amazing! Never been done in Hollywood, on t.v. or anywhere before.
> 
> ...


So because a storyline (well, a template of a storyline) has been done before, it's stupid? Do you think every wrestling marriage/engagement is stupid? Do you think every wrestling storyline that's been done more than once (which, they really all have) is stupid?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> If AJ came into your room right now and said let me in your bed, would you guys let her?


I'd ask her how she untied the ropes.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I should be watching FCW.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Y2J Problem said:


> I think I might actually start watchimg TNA,can't be worse than this.


Aries is champ, brah. It's way worse.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> If AJ came into your room right now and said let me in your bed, would you guys let her?


Absolutely. I would probably achieve an "erection" as well.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***










Amazingly that's what I feel like right now.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Y2J Problem said:


> I think I might actually start watchimg TNA,can't be worse than this.


You'd be surprised


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Y2J Problem said:


> I think I might actually start watchimg TNA,can't be worse than this.


The TNA product is actually clicking right now. Seriously, I never thought I'd be able to say this, but it's vastly better than WWE right now, and has been for months.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The Rock & Brock Lesnar on 1000th Episode of Raw. 

OK, I have to watch it now.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

hell yeah rock


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Rock will announce to being in the Royal Rumble.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The Rock!!!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Tedious said:


> Holy shit how do you have 4 green reps and only 77 posts?
> 
> Anyway, no it isn't.


Have you watched TNA recently? They're on fire.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



parry316 said:


> Very true


wtf is up with your sig? :lmao

Why is she holding a gun? :lmao


----------



## AJ 4 Life (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

god fuck the rock. he is worthless


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

If Swagger got down on his knees like AJ he wouldn't be jobbed out so bad. It's a tragedy the way he's been treated.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

YES. rock!

wtf another tag match


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



leon79 said:


> Half an hour in. How much fuckery have I missed?


AJ/Punk/Daniel
Sheamus vs Swagger
Velvet Sky made her WWE debut


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

It's not even believable. AJ said 5 words a minute and asked Punk if he would "marry" her. Then Daniel Bryan asked AJ to marry him. It was forced and embarrassing. Everyone needs to quit trying to defend it.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The ROCK on RAW 1000... the doubters were proved wrong!

ROCK RAW 1000 = EPIC


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

jerry looks ridiculous w/ the extra dark hair dye tonight
why dont ppl realize fighting father time makes you look dumb


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

That is a super jobber entrance for all 4 MITB participants! :bryan


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

... These guys don't get entrances because?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Ziggler in the shitty midcarder spot.


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

anonymous GM is Rikishi. mixed tag? He did it fo da people!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Tyson Kidd and Ziggler :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Nobody gets an entrance in this one.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Did... did they just skip right INTO a match?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

WHY Does Tensai keep lubing up his CLOTHES?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Dolph Ziggler/Tyson Kidd/Christian in the same ring! Lets forget about that other guy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

3 tag matches now? The Anonymous GM is Teddy Long, we don't need Sherlock Holmes to figure this out


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Finally The Rock and Daniel Bryan in the same ring on the same time can't wait The Rock and Daniel Bryan segment.


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Where the hell did this come from? Three tag matches and counting for tonight. Where you at Teddy?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Ad for smackdown in Philly in early September just showed in my area. Randy orton advertised against adr and Sheamus for whc


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Tyson Kidd and Christian? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Tag Match!!!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'm guessing Punk's gonna kiss AJ. 

Dolph needs to DROP Vickie and go solo.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

So, Ziggler went from being stuck in random tag matches with Swagger to being stuck in random tag matches with Lord Shitsai.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Brock Lesnar, The Rock, HHH, Shawn Michaels, Daniel Bryan all on the 1000th RAW. Epic.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'd rather watch Rock/Brock 2 than Brock/HHH.
And wow all these guys with jobber entrances and yet another tag match.
TEDDY REVEAL YOURSELF!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Wow all 4 of,them with jobber entrances because of aj bs


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Did I just see a jobber entrance for 4 people?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



MillionDollarProns said:


> WHY Does Tensai keep lubing up his CLOTHES?


Because otherwise he isn't getting into them.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

They ruined Tensai


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Ryan said:


> for smothering*


I think we'd both agree that that her ass is the smother of all asses.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I knew it, it was Teddy the whole time!


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Went to bathroom, wtf they had a match?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

So Tensai just kills the IC champ like that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

That was fast.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

That match should've had more Kidd.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

if you are going to have so many tag matches
why not use them to build up the tag division


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

And Christian gets jobbed the fuck out! :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

That match barely lasted three minutes.

WHAT THE FUCK AM I WATCHING THIS FOR!?!?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

*lol that was Russo fast.*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

fpalm

Jobbing to Tensai?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

INSTANT CLASSIC WHAT ARE YOU DOING?


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

and there goes Kidd MITB spot.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

wtf is up with these matches tonight


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Tedious said:


> Holy shit how do you have 4 green reps and only 77 posts?
> 
> Anyway, no it isn't.



Yes it is fanboy.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



MillionDollarProns said:


> WHY Does Tensai keep lubing up his CLOTHES?


Why does Tensai...?

That's it. That's the question. Everything about Tensai just screams "why?".


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Did Christian...the IC champion just loose to Lord Shitsai?


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is shit.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Why have Christian (the Intercontinental Champion) take that pin?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Short matches are short... something tells me something is planned tonight, getting adverts and matches out of the way, not even any entrances.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Christian losing to Tensai?!? R U SERIOUS BRO?!?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is a classic swerve guys. They're making us THINK its Teddy, then BOOM. Adamle out of fucking nowhere to reclaim his rightful spot.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Tedious said:


> Holy shit how do you have 4 green reps and only 77 posts?
> 
> Anyway, no it isn't.


Have you been watching TNA or just a WWE mark that can't accept that this product is trash right now?


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The opening segment has given me a newfound appreciation for meaningless midcard tag matches like this.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Christian jobs to Fat Albert the fuckery continues.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

.....I don't even know.


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Wow, for a wrestling show, there's not much wrestling.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

We need more AJ. She needs to start commentating every match.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What the fuck, did Christian just job to Tensai? Why is Tensai still employed?


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Prince Dildo won a match, say it isn't so!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Three tag matches in one night? More evidence that Teddy is the GM.

Also, "That Tensai, he's a bad dude!!"


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

DAT POWERBOMB!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



genocide_cutter said:


> They ruined Tensai


how do you ruin shit?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



abrown0718 said:


> wtf is up with your sig? :lmao
> 
> Why is she holding a gun? :lmao


Its Katelyn and why not


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Vickie Guerrero is going to bone A-Train.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Tyson Kidd's megapush....yeah. 

Why is Sakamoto still there?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

AJ is the anonymous GM.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

OK. WWE crap record on the line tonight. Vince is so mad. :fpalm


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:lmao The guy staring at Vickie's ass.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Another stupid match. Jesus. I enjoyed the opening segment but this needs to pick up.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:cuss: do the IC and US titles mean absolutely fuck all now ?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Wow, that was a sick spot. And not a good sick. Like, that looked fucking dangerous.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

he missed it hahaha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh god no. Vickie and Tensai. 

Yeah, and so much for Kidd.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

nice. vickie going to tensai + ziggler face turn?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

So when is christian back in TNA?


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh my god, I almost thought Tensai was going to maul Vickie there.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh shit Vickie will side with Tensai and in turn, turn Ziggler face! :mark:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Vicky got herpes from Chyna.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Vickie better drop Ziggler for Tensai separate those 2 already


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Okay... something nice there with Vicky/Tensei... though if she costs Ziggler the case to give it to Tenseii...... it's so stupid it'll happen. This is the WWE.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Cole :lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Y2J Problem said:


> I think I might actually start watchimg TNA,can't be worse than this.


TNA's actually been very good lately. You should.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Amber B said:


> .....I don't even know.


You don't large, hairy, tattoed fat men?


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

LMFAO!!!

This is a trainwreck, but I can't stop laughing.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Cole vs King.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Dick move by Cole.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh Jesus Christ....just what the FUCK?!?! 

We're STILL doing Cole & Lawler??? REALLY?!?!!? 

Fucking Computer....


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Cole just stole the whole show with that freak out


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Cole vs Lawler i bet... so predictable


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Aegon Targaryen said:


> :cuss: do the IC and US titles mean absolutely fuck all now ?


Yep. Also that poor Lego guy in your sig


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Somebody fucking shoot me


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Anyone notice Albert's piercings were back in tonight?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh dear this is weird


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

MVP of the night so far is Michael Cole, not that he's had any competition.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



virus21 said:


> Its Katelyn and why not


I know it's Kaitlin, but it's so random, unless she was posing for guns and ammo magazine


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Cole vs King. oh god not again


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Wow so an unover wrestler who's had horrible gimmicks (this one being the worst) demolishes a guy who is just building momentum. Great job WWE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

How many times will I have to post this tonight?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

NO NO NO


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh god, it gets worse


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

fpalm Lawler vs Cole


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

fUCK NO


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh god The anonymous gm has returned


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Fuck you computer! I don't want this


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Wrestlemania rematch? Why?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh my God..


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

For god sake no


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This Anon GM bullshit has got to go. The only way it can be redeemed is if they finally reveal who it is sometime soon, and it is a bombshell. Other than that, gtfoh with that shit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Cole vs Lawler oh ffs. This program just gets worse


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Ugh, fuck this "feud" forever.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Michael cole vs jerry lawler again? I thought the WWE learned fpalm


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I love it, Cole can't read from the screen but Lawler can...


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

IM DONE


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What the...what.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh dear god Cole VS Lawler again


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

If there is a God, he is a vengeful one.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

THE FUCKERY CONTINUES!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This will lose 800,000 viewers


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Lawler vs Cole? Oh hell no.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Are they making this show shit on purpose?

They have to be, right?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

It couldn't get any worse... and then it did.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

............................................................................

Did... not... need.... that... match.... again....


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh no, not this. Who the fuck wants to see this again????


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Yes this sounds AMAZING. We need Khali to be on commentary and this shit will be GOLDEN.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

But I really hated that feud...


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

fuck off 
cole vs law;er , seriously ?
i thought we were over this shit


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

GOD DAMMIT


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is unreal.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

at least that means booker t will commentate for a match.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

If I was there, I would take all the water bottles I could find and fucking douse the laptop with them.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

NOOOOOOOOO FUCK THIS COMPANY :cornette


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

lol wut. Random as fuck.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Fuck this crowd. Why would they want to see Lawler vs. Cole again?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh FUCK THIS SHIT! Damn, this Raw is getting shittier, I'd rather sit and watch that bum Aries on TV than this shit. And me saying that is a lot!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

fuck this...raw can go fuck itself.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die I wanna die


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Cole and Lawler back in the ring is awesome. They've done _something_ right tonight at least.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh my fucking god. This is the worst Raw of all time, no fucking question about it. There are just no words.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Michael Cole in the ring again fpalm. This is the storyline WWE needs to forget, not relive.


----------



## The Nugget (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Well this is a pile of BS


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

YES!
We are guaranteed to not have The King on commentary for at least 5 minutes. Best show of the year automatically just for that.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

fpalm fpalm

Get out of here with this shit, Lawler vs Cole stunk up WWE completely for the whole entire first half of last year.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

this is seriously such a lazily booked raw so far. everything is by the numbers, talk about mailing it in


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'm hoping this is all shit that has happened on Raw over the years... (short matches, wacky storylines, shit feuds etc) and all this fuckery and shit programming will stop after the 1000th show.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I haven't seen Raw the last few weeks and heard it was bad, but no fucking way.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh Jesus,why are the fucking crowd cheering?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What is this? :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

You know what RAW should be doing? Using this time to build a decent mid-card feud. You know what it is doing instead? This shit...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

And the hits just keep on coming. Swear to god I feel like Rhianna in that damn car.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

They can't be serious with this match...again


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

FUCK Lawler and cole matches


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:no::no:


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

FUCK YOU WWE UNIVERSE


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

im voting no


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

If the WWE Universe got to decide if the match takes place...no way in hell would the match take place.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

what is with this crowd? Why would they cheer for this?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Cole and Lawler?








[/IMG]

this is some sorry shit


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

*:lmao the crowd LOVES this.*


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This Raw has been fucking strange! 

ALL VOTE NO PLEASE


----------



## physics man (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO! I don't want to see that joke of a match.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

VOTE NO VOTE NO VOTE NO!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Everybody vote NO


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

EVERYBODY VOTE FUCKING NO!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Wow this crowd is being wasted..


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

VOTE NO NO NO !!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What is the point of having Cole wrestle King??


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

everyine on here log on and vote no haha


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Everyone vote "NO"


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh, the GM is Facebook.


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I love the crowd.

They're wrong on this one though.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

PLEASE JR BE BACKSTAGE


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Voted no.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Good lord they actually want to see this. fpalm


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

OK.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Here in Canada we're 15 minutes behind you all, but I had to turn off my TV.

This whole love triangle thing is getting so ridiculous and it's taking up way too much time. Now I read that it's going to be Cole vs. Lawler too?!

Jesus Christ WWE is total garbage right now and that's putting it mildly.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Emotion Blur said:


> If the WWE Universe got to decide if the match takes place...no way in hell would the match take place.


*Sure it would, listen to the crowd. They LOVE it.*


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Quickly to the interwebs to vote no!

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/lawler-vs-cole


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Vince is on a roll tonight.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is why they have no rising stars.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I am in LOVE with this AJ storyline. shes a god damn superstar


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Like the voting is going to matter. They're going to do this shit regardless.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

*Sigh* I thought we were done with this.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The air is a little too thin up in Denver tonight it seems...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

#saveusambrose


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Im voting, fuck this company.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Show sucks ass


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

How many people are gonna steal from Daniel Bryan? DAMN!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao the crowd LOVES this.*


I know. It's so sad. It's like they're retarded and they don't even know it.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Everybody, please go to WWE.com and vote no on the jerry lawler vs cole match. This MAY NOT happen.


----------



## physics man (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I bet they don't even look at the voting numbers.


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Where doi vote no


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'm voting yes.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

VOTE NO NOW.

It's probably fixed but fucking vote.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

so...homerun durby then


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

JUST CLICK ON "NO" PLEASE http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/lawler-vs-cole


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Hey least we get King's music for a few seconds.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What sort of black magic fuckery is the Raw?! Anon GM, Cole v Lawler, Tag Matches and the opening segment, Heath Slater will be the best part of the night at this rate


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Can't wait for the new BPL season to see how shit Liverpool do again this season.They are an mess an joke of an team.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'm voting "YES"! :troll


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This crowd has no street cred


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Everyone go on WWE.com and vote no plz


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:lmao @ voting. As if they're gonna let the fans dictate whether a chunk of their programming happens or not.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Not this shit again


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/lawler-vs-cole

VOTE NO. FUCKING HURRY.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/lawler-vs-cole

Vote NOPE.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Albert squashes Christian and Tyson Kidd.

Cole vs. Lawler.

THE IWC REJOICES!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I can't wait to hear John and Wai review this.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The writers of Raw right now must be 12 year old kids getting paid with a gold star and a pizza party at pizza hut. So lazy, mindless and pointless.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Voting no will mean fuck all guys, they'll still put the shit out


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

just say no


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



SpeedStick said:


> JUST CLICK ON "NO" PLEASE http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/lawler-vs-cole


Everyone one here needs to vote no!


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

can't vote. wwe has taken my soul. i'm apathetic and have nothing left


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I am mass voting no, i hope it will actually make a difference.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I love how these throwaway feuds happen so quick nowadays.

Cole spills a cup of water on Lawler by "accident" = *MATCH.*


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

*Cant wait to see Cole Vs. Lawler! that will be awesome!*


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'm guessing:

AJ leaves tonight with Eve. Bryan and Punk are left confused yet again.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Anyone got a rope they don't mind lending


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

There not even showing vote percentages,no point.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

We need a Jericho promo this Raw is looking bad


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I have a gun....I can go to Denver.....and end it all......the anonymous GM......Cole.......Lawler........all of it.........I can do this


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Heavenly Invader said:


> I'm voting "YES"! :troll


HOW COULD YOOOUUUUU?!?!!?


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

i voted no, hopefully it's legit and this doesn't happen


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Surprised they haven't tried to make Twitter 'decide' whether the match would happen, probably because they'd have to actually listen to the results.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I didn't think anything can be worse than Cena/Cole this year but this match right here will WMOTY if given the time( you know WWE will).


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



bazzer said:


> Hey least we get King's music for a few seconds.


King's music is awesome.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

You can vote as much as you want.

NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



KuritaDavion said:


> And the hits just keep on coming. Swear to god I feel like Rhianna in that damn car.


:lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

VOTE FUCKING NO

JESUS CHRIST


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

:lmao

arseholes. doing this to get hits on wwe.com. for a second I thought it was the live crowd choosing, thank fuck it isn't.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

EVERYONE VOTE NO.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I said Yes because I support the new AA era in pro wrestling.Let Ambrose debut and beat the shit out of both of them.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Bob the Jobber said:


> I'm guessing:
> 
> AJ leaves tonight with Eve. Bryan and Punk are left confused yet again.


Lesbian sex segment to make WWE look more tolerant in GLAAD's eyes hahahaha


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The vote is rigged lol.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

It'll be rigged votes. D:


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The voting is just a scam for more clicks on the website. If you know anything about the Internet you can see that, when you submit your vote, you actually don't send any data.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

theyre not even showing the percentage... its going ahead whether we like it or not.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Hades1313 said:


> I have a gun....I can go to Denver.....and end it all......the anonymous GM......Cole.......Lawler........all of it.........I can do this


Do it do it!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Ryan said:


> Quickly to the interwebs to vote no!
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/lawler-vs-cole


Just voted NO.

We all know YES will win by a landslide, but at least I'll be able to hold my head up high as not having advocated it.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The WWE Universe is going to vote but it's going to be a tie 50/50. And the raw GM will let Daniel Bryan make the deciding vote. I'll let you take one guess at what his answer will be.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Hades1313 said:


> I have a gun....I can go to Denver.....and end it all......the anonymous GM......Cole.......Lawler........all of it.........I can do this


They'll get a new laptop. It won't end. :troll


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Vince Mcmahon reading this topic

"LOL look at these marks all voting no, like if I gave a shit"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I would vote No, but lets be honest, the match is going to happen no matter what happens.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Cyon said:


> Vince is on a Troll tonight.



FIXED :troll


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Fuckerysaurus time...


----------



## Mr. Marketable (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

We should all vote No. I did.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

shit just keeps getting worse


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Brodus is next versus Khali HELLS YESSIR.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The Funkasurras is here to save us


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I thought the wwe fucking learned about jerry lawler vs michael cole fpalm


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Anybody voting yes deserves to wear this sticker from now to eternity...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Vote no please folks. Fuck Cole in a match. And fuck Brodus Clolay


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Fuck off, Brodus.

Keep Naomi and Cameron.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Now Brodus. fuck off. Shite raw so far


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

keep voting no during Brodus Clay, you aren't missing shit: http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/lawler-vs-cole


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

oh my god no please no.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

For the love of God, everybody vote no.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

If Brodus is the only Funkasaurus in captivity?

Are there more?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh fucking hell. Next week they're in Vegas. AJ really is getting married.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Why do you make me hate you so much today wwe why?


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Raw episode 998 and Raw 999 are the end of an era.
Either Cole or King will vanish forever. 

Or at least until the next time the WWE are in Oklahoma and fire J.R again.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Why is Clay's entrance so ridiculously long?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Brodus = channel change


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

'_Brodus Clay moves to Smackdown permanently_".

Clay shows up every week on RAW.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Now that's a poll I can't help but want to vote "no" on.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I really don't mind Brodus Clay, but the dancers and the stupid ass music really makes me hate watching him.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

the "fans" :shaq are gonna vote yes by a landslide


----------



## Ayso (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I voted no.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh dear god if enough people vote yes there will be another Lawler vs Cole storyline, this must not be allowed!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Oh God why?


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

fuck up brodus and actually wrestle tonight


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Make it stop!!!! PLEASE MAKE IT STOP!!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Come on Khali let this be a tag team match.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

You can vote more than once Cole, I've voted no 7 times so far you dick.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Damn those girls are hot. Just don't let them talk.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

fucking fat shit is in the house I hate this guy just let Ambrose debut beat the shit out of
Brodus Clay
Cole
King
Santino 
Ryder


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Brodus Clay...the highlight of Raw so far.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

the things i would do to cameron.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

SHUCKY.....DUCKY!
QUACK!
QUACK!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Mainboy said:


> Now Brodus. fuck off. Shite raw so far


Shite? SHITE? You think that covers it?! It is an absolute fucking disgrace, the worst first hour I've ever seen.

WWE needs to die.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Can't even compliment Naomi on her Malaysian wavy sew in.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Walk-In said:


> Alright, who has big boobs in WWE? Cause that magnifying glass is going to end up on them and WWE will act like it's original and hilarious.


Beth Phoenix? 

It would be better than a Brodus Clay match


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I tuned in, saw the computer GM set up a Cole/King match, and then Funkasaurous came out.

I tuned out.

I just cant watch this product properly anymore.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Here comes the dancing dinosaur oh well at least we know Rock is coming back for 1 night to save us from this horrible crap


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Drew!


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

rofl Drew


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Amber B said:


> Oh fucking hell. Next week they're in Vegas. AJ really is getting married.


How much you want to bet that Punk is drugged for it?

:lmao Sad Drew.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Drew why


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Did one of the dancers fall?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Drew McIntyre isn't dead?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Woah, it's Drew MacInjobber.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Poor drew


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Just think...2 weeks until we get 3 HOURS of this shit.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Voted no 5 times so far


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Didn't drew mc job to him already??


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I hope they have a shit ton of ideas for stories and matches to fill a three hour raw show for the next however many years it will be, oh shit Mcintyre beat his ass drew!!


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

squash


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I feel sorry for McIntyre


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Cole and Lawler's feud was a monster in the ratings. It makes sense to bring it back.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This show is making the 4/10/00 edition of Nitro look like When Worlds Collide.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Drew just walk out. Now.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Drew jobbing to Brodus fuck me Drew is to good to job to this guy.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Drew McIntyre shooting again


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

yeah like I'm going to waste my time voting for something that's rigged.
And all this jobber entrances for the likes of Christian and Ziggler yet an undeserved Brodus still gets his; I can't believe I'm saying this I hope Drew squashes this joke.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

As if the show couldn't get any worse.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Fuckery's on a roll. Vince is on a Troll!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Another pointless squash match.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Raw is Squashes


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Please not Drew jobbing again.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I've voted yes 25 times.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Would be funny if they actually went with what the results are and it was no. Wonder what they'd do instead.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

well that was shit


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Does Brodus look a lot thinner to anyone else?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Amber B said:


> Oh fucking hell. Next week they're in Vegas. AJ really is getting married.


Is there gonna be a Raw Roulette? We might just get the option of AJ on a pole, after all.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Two squash matches, Jerry lawler vs michael cole? What the fuck?


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

so brodus is back to doing squash matches?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Just voted "No" in the poll


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

WTF is up with the matches tonight? All of them are short and suck!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The entrance is longer than the match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



KuritaDavion said:


> How much you want to bet that Punk is drugged for it?
> 
> :lmao Sad Drew.



I fucking can't.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Poor Drew.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What the fuck why is every match literally a minute long... one more and im going bed. this is full on shit.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Wow every Match has been like two mins or less lol.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Another 13 seconds match! yes!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

All three matches must of been a combined total of 5 minutes so far


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This is atrocious


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Have we had a match longer than 1 minute today?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

lol, this entire RAW is a middle finger to the IWC.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This Raw is terrible, Jesus.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

My fucking god. So far we've literally had a total of about 3 minutes of wrestling. This is a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Svart said:


>


this


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What is up with that kid's hair?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

So why are the kids there again?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

*all of these matches have been Russo quick .... or to you yungin's Diva quick.*


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Swagger. Christian. McNtyre. Cole vs. Lawler. Santino as Sherlock holmes. All WWE has left to do is have Ryback butt fuck Cody Rhodes and their night against the smarks will be complete.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Damnit, I hate being embarrassed like this..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Drew... don't re-sign. Go to TNA or something. Seriously... I liked Clay at first, but he has done NOTHING since.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

McIntyre and Swagger at the very least should be vying for midcard titles, not jobbing. What a joke.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Wrong, Cole. I don't wanna see any of this shit.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

RAW is about half naked kids


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

too bad so sad the right guy won


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What is with all the squash matches tonight??


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

To be fair Cole. I don't want to watch little kids dancing in the ring.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

This show fucking suck


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

'This is what you want from Monday Night Raw!'

Are you fucking serious, Cole? fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

SHUT THE FUCK UP COLE. 

im starting to feel like i'd rather stare at my sig for a hour.


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

No Cole, I don't want to see you wrestle but a bunch of kids dancing with a fat man after a squash match isn't what I want to see either.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

God dammit,I hate that fat cunt.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

hmmm


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Drew Jobbing again. Fuck off Brodus you fat cunt.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

jerichooooo :lmao


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Trolling


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

I need drugs. I'll take whatever the writers are on.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Please god let Linda lose and don't let her run again.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



KuritaDavion said:


> *How much you want to bet that Punk is drugged for it?*
> 
> :lmao Sad Drew.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Jericho! Lol!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Every week I tell myself "go ahead and watch Raw, there's no way it could be worse than last week..." and I'm wrong every single week.

Oh, and JeriShow reunion!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Jericho trolled the shit out of Santino lmao!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

So Raw is going to be 3 hours? Good luck with that


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Jericho


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

It looked Jericho & Santino were going to make out there for a second.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

JERISHOW! JERISHOW! JERISHOW!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



TripleG said:


> What is up with that kid's hair?


He looked like a dumbass.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

It's awesome to see Jericho being his old self again. He's awesome!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

WWE referencing all their 2010 story lines.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

The JeriShow theme song could possibly turn this show around.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



LadyCroft said:


> *all of these matches have been Russo quick .... or to you yungin's Diva quick.*


I think LadyCroft just figured out our GM! :russo


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

McIntyre going down easier than Andy Murray


----------



## mfleite (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Is Brodus Clay the new JYD? The show sucks. I can't believe it'll be three hours soon.


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

At least they're acknowledging Jerishow.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

So Sheamus just brutally assaulted Jack Swagger without any provocation, isn't that a big time heel move? Did they forget he's supposed to be a face or something? I'm not saying faces have to be squeaky clean, but you don't surprise attack a jobber before he can even leave the ring.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

yeah..save us Y2J..hmm?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Jerishow


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

What is wrong with tonight's RAW? WTF is this shit? Everything sucks.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Emotion Blur said:


> Every week I tell myself "go ahead and watch Raw, there's no way it could be worse than last week..." and I'm wrong every single week.


Quoted For Truth.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

jericho needs a mustache lol, 
but not srsly he should grow something out, switch his look back up


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Consider the fact that the Cole Lawler match may be a way to get Cole off TV for a few weeks so Jim Ross can come back for the thousandth episode.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

dear booker, give Y2J a live mic and roll with it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> I've voted yes 25 times.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Interview with Cena next. I'm sure this forum will like that.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Not to be homophobic but it seems every segment Santino is involved in these days involves some homoerotic exchange between him and some other guy. That stuff with him and ADR's guy who's name escapes me was stomach-turning.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

John Cena Promo is next this has to be the best RAW of the year so far, and I'm not even trolling.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



NathWFC said:


> Shite? SHITE? You think that covers it?! It is an absolute fucking disgrace, the worst first hour I've ever seen.
> 
> WWE needs to die.


Fine then it's an absolute fucking disgrace.

Cena's match next. Yes Yes Yes


----------



## physics man (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

What's worse dancing little kids with Brodus or a Cole vs Lawler match idk anymore.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

That Jericho, making a segment with Santino funny? How dare that sunabagun...


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Wow I thought that Cena was gunna main event


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cena and Kane teaming? 50 bucks says they skip to the ring together tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

It gets better guys. Cena next


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Moustache said:


> Consider the fact that the Cole Lawler match may be a way to get Cole off TV for a few weeks so Jim Ross can come back for the thousandth episode.


Hmmm this is possible. Would be awesome.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



abrown0718 said:


>


Childhood memories. :ex:


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

This just gets fucking worse
brb just benoiting my self


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Wasn't McIntyre "The Chosen One" There's only ONE Chosen One SLAP NUTS!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

Jericho getting his Larry David stare on. LOL.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Well, seems like were getting a non-Cena main event tonight.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

how much you guys wanna bet this show gets 4.5?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I'm done watching this show tonight. HR Derby time. :hb


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

And there are many who think this is better than TNA :lmao:lmao


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Every time I stay up for a Raw, it's awful... sorry folks


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Trying to figure out what I'd hate to see next. Because that's likely exactly what will happen...


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

There wasn't a chance in hell Drew was going to win and I have to agree with Cole I'd rather watch Brodus dance than watch Cole/King but I would rather more just concentrate on the Homerun Derby. And please JERISHOW Entrance.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Liniert said:


> McIntyre going down easier than Andy Murray


at least he didn't cry


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I love how so many people are posting how unbearably bad the show is but they seem to lack the capacity to change the channel or something. What, are you guys masochists?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> dear booker, give Y2J a live mic and roll with it.


Problem with that is he'd probably sing a Fozzy song and put us to sleep.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Everyone must be loving this show since every match is 4 seconds. Fuck attention spans!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Mainboy said:


> Fine then it's an absolute fucking disgrace.
> 
> Cena's match next. Yes Yes Yes


I'd agree with you both had it not been for the unexpected return of the Anonymous Raw GM. That's still cracking me up. :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Guess no Jerishow theme then tonight if Show hates the team so much


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



blarg_ said:


> Well, seems like were getting a non-Cena main event tonight.


It's Punk and AJ vs Goat and Eve


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



TJTheGr81 said:


> I love how so many people are posting how unbearably bad the show is but they seem to lack the capacity to change the channel or something. What, are you guys masochists?


I love this show hopefully Khali wrestles tonight.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The best part is that there is still roughly 90 minutes left! 
And in two weeks that time will DOUBLE every-week. All aboard!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Not to be homophobic but it seems every segment Santino is involved in these days involves some homoerotic exchange between him and some other guy. That stuff with him and ADR's guy who's name escapes me was stomach-turning.


Pro wrestling _is_ homoerotic.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



TJTheGr81 said:


> I love how so many people are posting how unbearably bad the show is but they seem to lack the capacity to change the channel or something. What, are you guys masochists?


or eternal optimists?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



TJTheGr81 said:


> I love how so many people are posting how unbearably bad the show is but they seem to lack the capacity to change the channel or something. What, are you guys masochists?


I'm watching it on Stream.

All I have to do is mute and go play flash games.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Days of Our Lives skit. Anonymous GM. Cole/Lawler. Tensai squash. Brodus squash. Kids dancing. NEXT: CENA!

I'm not a complainer, but this is torturous.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Well atleast I have that bottle of Jack Daniel in the kitchen hopefully it'll help me get through this.show.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

WOW, this episode ist even worse than the usual crap WWE puts on TV. 
How can anyone (who's over 10) watch this bullshit and not watch TNA? I don't get it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I hope Eve wrestles in her business attire. :ass


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

MMM steph!!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I'm training my mental endurance...


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Steph is still hot


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

mmmm stephanie


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> This show is making the 4/10/00 edition of Nitro look like When Worlds Collide.


I know Vince Russo was involved. So was The Wall. Hulk Hogan was in a brutal feud with...Billy Kidman.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Of course, Stephanie. All of your memorable moments involve you or your family.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I think this RAW is meant to be a joke a tribute to 2009/2010.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Tits.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



King_Of_This_World said:


> And there are many who think this is better than TNA :lmao:lmao


Baffling.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Didn't we see Steph's boob in this?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



King_Of_This_World said:


> And there are many who think this is better than TNA :lmao:lmao


Me included. This is so bad that its entertaining. TNA is just bad.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

What no this sucks I want the 1999 wedding that was epic.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

i loved this storyline

Steph was killing that dress


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Dark_Link said:


> Well atleast I have that bottle of Jack Daniel in the kitchen hopefully it'll help me get through this.show.


Got anything stronger?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***

If this Steph fake pregnancy angle would happen today, you people would shit all over it lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

NO GOOD LYING BITCH


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

See. This is RAW! Just like CM Punk/Bryan/AJ was. You'd ALL bitch if this was on TV these days.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Steph...I would


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

And they brought up one of the worst storylines of yesterday...... what the fuck are they smoking back there........................


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

This is the first time in 15 years that I'm not watching RAW. Until now I watched it out of habit, but this AJ/Punk/Bryan boring shit is unbearable.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

:lmao this storyline, AJ should do something like this.


----------



## matherto (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

More Steph please.

More pre-2002 please.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

VINCE'S FUCKING FACE.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Heimerdinger said:


> Steph is still hot


This


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Triple H should have said that at their real wedding


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

They didn't show the best part about that...Steph's nipslip.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

oh god not even the flashbacks are good


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

LOL Angry Stephanie


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I ALOMST miss whiny Steph voice. 

Gotta love wrestling weddings. Everything ALWAYS goes off without a hitch.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

:lol That demon face.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

so hot omg


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Serpent01 said:


> Me included. This is so bad that its entertaining. TNA is just bad.


No, it's not, you fool.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Triple: So am I going over this baby?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

DAT SPIT :jay2

she's still fine though


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Dear WWE, THAT'S how you book a marriage/wedding segment...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

We need Steph back more often


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

chances AJ is pregnant by the end of the night?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Am I the only person who would love to have angry sex with Steph?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



holycityzoo said:


> If this Steph fake pregnancy angle would happen today, you people would shit all over it lol


Pretty sure it was shit at the time. All it did was split Steph and Trips so she could make Jericho her lackey (he was champ btw).


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

:lmao Awesome, awesome moment with Trips and Steph there.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

That was a great Raw moment they just showed. That was also the night Steph's boob fell out of her dress.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Just when ya think it can't get any worse.......out comes Cena


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The AJ angle is 10x better than this Stephanie Mcmahon/HHH bullshit.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Alot of boo's for Cena


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Tedious said:


> See. This is RAW! Just like CM Punk/Bryan/AJ was. You'd ALL bitch if this was on TV these days.


Only if it was part of a Championship feud.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Creepiest part of that storyline was Vince staring at his daughter's boobs like it was lunch.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

RAPIDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Thank god this isn't the main event.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Hate you Cena.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Tedious said:


> See. This is RAW! Just like CM Punk/Bryan/AJ was. You'd ALL bitch if this was on TV these days.


*Of course we would because that's terrible TV. It was terrible back then and this is terrible now.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Rock316AE said:


> This is the first time in 15 years that I'm not watching RAW. Until now I watched it out of habit, but this AJ/Punk/Bryan boring shit is unbearable.


That has been the best of the show so far........... not saying much for it's quality, but that is how bad this Raw is.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Tag match now?! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! What's the main event gonna be?

Edit: please not Cole/Lawler. Please.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Wait a minute...I thought this was the main event?!?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

YES YES YES

CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENA


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



PacoAwesome said:


> Am I the only person who would love to have angry sex with Steph?


Ever listen to her Howard Stern interview? She likes it rough


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Rock316AE said:


> This is the first time in 15 years that I'm not watching RAW. Until now I watched it out of habit, but this AJ/Punk/Bryan boring shit is unbearable.


see ya..have a good time pleasuring yourself to the Toothfairy in HD(Y)


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Anyone who thinks this is better than TNA right now is either yet to hit puberty or fucking retarded.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

If they can show these Raw Greatest Moments clips with the only swears bleeped out knowing that more kids are watching, why don't they just do more storylines like that and just bleep the swears?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Serpent01 said:


> Me included. This is so bad that its entertaining. TNA is just bad.


When's the last time you watched TNA?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

JeriShow theme would own the night.

SHUT THE FUCK UP LAWLER. DIE. DIE. FUCKING DIE.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Star Wars Promo please.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

YES
Get this match out of the way.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



PacoAwesome said:


> Am I the only person who would love to have angry sex with Steph?












nope.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

True the AJ stuff is very good but that does not excuses the rest of this god awful show.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Just when you thought things couldn't get any worse, this cunt turns up for a promo. Fuck off Cena, you piece of shit.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)***



holycityzoo said:


> If this Steph fake pregnancy angle would happen today, you people would shit all over it lol


No we wouldn't because it would be more entertaining....

Trying to even compare this shit with the attitude era should be an instant ban in my opinion


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

THE MAN is here. Take notes, kids.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cena stop talking


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I don't get this crowd. They just cheered him like hell. Then they boo him just as he is about to get on mic?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Amber B said:


> Creepiest part of that storyline was Vince staring at his daughter's boobs like it was lunch.


*:lmao absolutely!*


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Tedious said:


> See. This is RAW! Just like CM Punk/Bryan/AJ was. You'd ALL bitch if this was on TV these days.


Yup. I was watching a Raw from 1999 today.....Austin catching Road Dogg in a bear trap, catching Billy Gunn in a not, and dropping the ceiling on X-Pac's head. Then dropping a net on all of them when they were in the ring.

Oh yeah, DX kidnapped Rock and put him in a car trunk, but Rock came back out at the end somehow.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Wait a minute...wasn't this suppose to be the Main Event?!? And shut up, Cena!!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I hope you lose Cena, yuu absolute cunt. That is all.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



virus21 said:


> Got anything stronger?


Yeah half gallon of bacardi 151 the shots are on me.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cena promo with a mark crowd... amazing


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Im voting No and Oh god a Cena promo.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cena about to pull of some major Shakespeare here I feel it


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Potato man owns Cena.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Shut up Cena. Only Brock Lesnar knows my feelings.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



holycityzoo said:


> Ever listen to her Howard Stern interview? She likes it rough


:cool2My gawd...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Are they seriously having a MITB match with only four people? 

Also, Cena quoting Churchill. Okay.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Boring Boring Boring
Austin Aries clap clap
Austin Aries clap clap
Austin Aries clap clap


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

This is the best worst RAW ever! It's like watching Troll 2 and unironically enjoying it for the ridiculousness of it. I can't stop laughing. Mystery Science Theater style.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Thank you for pointing out the obvious Cena. Now fuck off.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

man steph was so fucking hot


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cena telling us what MITB is. 

Great promo.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

There could be a donut at the top of the ladder and Big Show still has no chance of getting up there.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

So the crowd like his music, but don't like his MIC skills?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Embrace the hate Cena


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

It is absolutely PLEASING that his match is not last


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Amber B said:


> Creepiest part of that storyline was Vince staring at his daughter's boobs like it was lunch.


I thought she was pregnant at that stage? He was just thinking about milk.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

epic mic skills


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cena the kids only see it as a "must-see" event because you're in it. Everyone else is watching it for Jericho.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**










I would!


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

cena sucks holy jesus get of the tv, Austin Aries please


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I still can't believe there are 4 people in the money in the bank match and it's not like it's even four good people for the match.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Amber B said:


> Creepiest part of that storyline was Vince staring at his daughter's boobs like it was lunch.


If incest can ever be forgiven, it's when a man has a daughter that looks like Stephanie.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Finally stop Big Show? YOU JUST DID THAT YOU FUCKING MORON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



AA world champ said:


> What no this sucks I want the 1999 wedding that was epic.


Yeah, how can they jump over the beginning...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Last year it was just "a briefcase." Now "IT CHANGES THE LANDSCAPE."


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Just shut your fucking mouth Cena so we can get this tag match over with already...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

You mean the unstoppable Big Show you beat last month?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Bloodbath said:


> Anyone who thinks this is better than TNA right now is either yet to hit puberty or fucking retarded.


No one is saying that. In fact, why are you even bringing it up?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Well I am so glad Cena is here to explain to us what MITB is unk2

Also, how many times does Cena have to "stop" The Big Show?


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cena wins


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

cena believes his crap brother!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Didn't Cena also promise to beat The Rock?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Only day I will cheer Cena.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL_uWGcSBo8


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



NearFall said:


> Cena telling us what MITB is.
> 
> Great promo.


He has too. I mean the majority of the audience are 9 after all


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Surprised Cena managed to say "number two" without making a poop joke.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Can we see Kane attack Cena, and Tombstone Big Show?

That would actually make this the best Raw of the year for that dual feat. 

Kill him Kane


----------



## physics man (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I wish Psycho Sid came and powerbomb Cena


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Imagine if Cena wins MITB, cashes it in, fails and then snaps. Could happen.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



BrianAmbrose said:


> There could be a donut at the top of the ladder and Big Show still has no chance of getting up there.


Mmm, a donut sounds great right about now.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Here comes AJ's TRUE lover.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Yeah, we know you're going to win John. We made that call the second you got put in there. 

By the way, are they going to mention that Kane & Cena were in a blood feud for two months at the start of the year?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Kane saving us.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Now this is the kind of promos I want to hear from Cena.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

decent promo from cena


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Was there a point to that promo or....?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Is Kane a face now?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Cookie Monster said:


> I still can't believe there are 4 people in the money in the bank match and it's not like it's even four good people for the match.


that shit is gonna suck


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I've tapped out.

Must watch Destination X replay.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

It feels like Cena is having a bad audition for a movie role.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

John, remember when Kane wanted to kill you and "broke" Zack Ryder's back?


..well neither do the writers.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Spoiler Alert for MITB


Cena Wins


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Wow...they have this match BEFORE Lawler v. Cole?!?!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Please fall off the ladder and end your career at MITB Cena, you cancerous piece of shit.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cena.... Apparently his wife was awarded his promo ability in the divorce agreement.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I tried to kill your friend and I tried to kill you too... but lol we're tag partners now!


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

THey mentioned it!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Holy shit. Are Punk and Bryan gonna main event tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

My face when Cena speaks:


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

John Cena in MITB is a life changing and career shaping moment guys. If he wins he is guaranteed a shot at the WWE Champion and everybody who has cashed in the briefcase has won the title!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



TripleG said:


> Yeah, we know you're going to win John. We made that call the second you got put in there.
> 
> By the way, are they going to mention that Kane & Cena were in a blood feud for two months at the start of the year?


What? No they weren't. Kane and Cena have always been the best of friends, silly.


----------



## physics man (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

They mentioned issues wow.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cena to win MITB, cash in successfully before the 1000th show and then showdown with The Rock..


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cena and Kane tagging is a cool dynamic. After this segment, Cole/Lawler, and the Heath Slater segment the show is going to go to shit as per usual with the AJ/Punk/Bryan shit. I'm gonna enjoy this while it lasts.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

What a promo..................


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Actually, it might be an AJ/Bryan wedding since it's where he calls home now. They're turning Bryan into more of a trollish comedic heel and if it's in ring, they'll have Punk interrupt it with whacktastical corny jokes. It would be too full on stupid to have AJ 1)favor Punk in the match and have him win, 2)drug him, 3)somehow put a 200+ drugged dude in a car and 4)drag him to a drive through chapel.

But since this is WWE, they'll probably do that.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

JERICHO


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



gobsayscomeon said:


> If incest can ever be forgiven, it's when a man has a daughter that looks like Stephanie.


:cole1

WTF?


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The Rock is back guys can't wait for the WWE champ Daniel Bryan to own Dwayne on and make him his bitch.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

New season of Bad Girls Club starting now, bitches! :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Happenstan said:


> Holy shit. Are Punk and Bryan gonna main event tonight.


Looks like it....Don't worry people will still bitch about it though.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Happenstan said:


> Holy shit. Are Punk and Bryan gonna main event tonight.


Yep.

And it's all thanks to AJ. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Aww, one chance to make the show with Jerishow theme.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

*Every green light on Jericho's jacket represents a win he has had since returning.*


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Jerichos entrance is more entertaining than Cena's promo.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Well, anybody else need to know what the MITB is?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Christopher Jericho, thank you for existing.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The only...and I mean ONLY way that I would be ok with Cena winning MitB is if he used it and turned heel with it.

...a man can dream though.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



CoverD said:


> Wow...they have this match BEFORE Lawler v. Cole?!?!


It's the 10pm hour slot, basically the third main event. Main Event > Opener > 10pm. Everything else is basically filler when you're talking about RAW


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

No JeriShow entrance...I'm upset.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I'm pumped for White Collar tomorrow


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Awww, no JeriShow theme.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The hell was that shot?


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

SAVE US JERICHO!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Even my little 14-year old sister asked me to vote no for Lawler vs Cole.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Walk-In said:


> New season of Bad Girls Club starting now, bitches! :lol


I would love to see AJ on Bad Girl's Club. :russo


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I tried to skip forward during Cena's promo, only to realize I was watching a live stream for once and not a downloaded episode like I use to.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Am I hallucinating? Or did Big Show just make his entrance twice?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Hey remember when Kane was trying to kill Cena?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Why are we again talking about Big Show being unstoppable? Cena beat him at NWO.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

It looks like Punk is going to end raw two weeks in a row, sadly has that ever happened since he's been champ?


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Emotion Blur said:


> No JeriShow entrance...I'm upset.


Me too :sad:


----------



## Boston8119 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



CoverD said:


> Wow...they have this match BEFORE Lawler v. Cole?!?!


Ummm...they've done a top match at the turn on the hour and the main event at the end of the show for as long as I can remember...whatever happens between now and the main event is ot as important as this match.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Wait there's still only 4 people in MiTB,and two of them are Show and Kane? Oh Jesus.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Striker said:


> When's the last time you watched TNA?


When they changed to "impact wrestling"


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I like how WWE forget Kane destroyed Big Show and HHH in a 2vs1


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The Rock is back in two weeks and the WWE champ D Bryan will own him and make him his bitch.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

You know a heel turn has failed when nobody is taking you serious and still cringes whenever we hear that theme song letting us know that we're inevitably about to see a boring match.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



AA world champ said:


> The Rock is back in two weeks and the WWE champ D Bryan will own him and make him his bitch.


Hope so!! Would be a great feud.


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



UknowWho said:


> It looks like Punk is going to end raw two weeks in a row, sadly has that ever happened since he's been champ?


And it is not because of him, Bryan, or the title. It is because of AJ. lol


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Y2J Problem said:


> Wait there's still only 4 people in MiTB,and two of them are Show and Kane? Oh Jesus.


Jericho is gonna have to carry that match so much it's not even funny.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

"Bulldog" says Cena.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Brye said:


> Hey remember when Kane was trying to kill Cena?


Yes, Kane has now embraced The Fruity Pebbles as an earlier poster said.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Happenstan said:


> Holy shit. Are Punk and Bryan gonna main event tonight.


That's only because AJ's in the main event.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

get in big man


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

So........
Bacardi 151 or Jack Daniels?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Is Kane face again?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

If they're still going to go on about how Big Show is UNSTOPPABLE, why the fuck did Cena go over at No Way Out?


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Cena and Kane tagging is a cool dynamic. After this segment and the Heath Slater segment the show is going to go to shit as per usual with the AJ/Punk/Bryan shit. I'm gonna enjoy this while it lasts.


I forgot about Cole vs Lawler. That's gonna be awesome too, but after that the show will suck.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

"get in big man" haha fucking love jericho.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cena never forgave Eve for breaking his friend's heart but he forgave Kane for breaking his friend's back.

Good job writing team. Good job, good effort.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Dark_Link said:


> So........
> Bacardi 151 or Jack Daniels?


Something stronger!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

It's sad that good wrestlers aren't rewarded all the time. Like many of us know Jericho will be the one carrying the other three men in the MITB match, yet he'll probably be the least to look like winnig.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Brye said:


> Hey remember when Kane was trying to kill Cena?


that was about 5 months ago.. in WWE time that's 5 decades. Fans don't remember that far


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

So, this isn't the main event? What madness is this?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



ToddTheBod said:


> Why are we again talking about Big Show being unstoppable? Cena beat him at NWO.


well unstoppable to anyone other then Sups himself


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

so Kane turned face with basically no work needed.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

If you are thinking that Bryan/Punk/AJ/Eve will main event the show, don't forget about Cole vs. Lawler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Can't believe Cena and Kane are already teaming. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

So Kane is face now???


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I stepped out for a few minutes, did I miss something? Is Kane a face now? Why is he teaming with Cena?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Screw this shit we want to see AJ.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I tried not to be an alcoholic anymore, but WWE is pushing me back to it so badly.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Boston8119 said:


> Ummm...they've done a top match at the turn on the hour and the main event at the end of the show for as long as I can remember...whatever happens between now and the main event is ot as important as this match.


But you'd have to assume that they'd have gotten Lawler and Cole over with in the first hour.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

If you had told me in 1999 that Kane & Big Show would still be wrestling each other in 2012, I would have laughed at you.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Omega_VIK said:


> So, this isn't the main event? What madness is this?


The type of madness that needs to continue. (Y)


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

tag match playa! one more please.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

WWE just can't leave Kane as a heel. They have no idea how to push heels, so that's why they face turn him every chance they get.

Big Show will be a face again before this years over as well.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Dark_Link said:


> So........
> Bacardi 151 or Jack Daniels?


I'll have a pint of both please.

Mixed, if you would.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

It does not matter what your name is The Rock would say.
Yes it does matter what my name is OK Daniel Bryan would say that in response.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



SoupMan Prime said:


> so Kane turned face with basically no work needed.


Well people just want to cheer Kane. He plays a good heel but no one wants to boo him so not difficult to imagine.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



SoupMan Prime said:


> so Kane turned face with basically no work needed.


he embraced the..un-hate


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



A-C-P said:


> Yes, Kane has now embraced The Fruity Pebbles as an earlier poster said.


That was me! I'm "an earlier poster"!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Lol this is horrible match.. Jericho please save it somehow


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Anyway according to wwe we must of forgotten about Cena giving the attitude adjustment to kane from the top of an ambulance at the elimination chamber ppv right?


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Jericho is brilliant!lol 

#allthelittlethings


----------



## AustinRock2288 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Hades1313 said:


> I tried not to be an alcoholic anymore, but WWE is pushing me back to it so badly.


LET US DRINK TOGETHER THEN!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

So Kane and Cena are friends all of a sudden?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

good god big show is fat.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



virus21 said:


> Something stronger!


Everclear


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Watching this Go Home Show if I was the crowd I would Go Home and that's with the Smackdown tappings after this.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Oh this ladder match is going to be a disaster. Is it possible that nobody wins? Like if Jericho and Cena brawl to the back and Kane suplexes Show off the apron collapsing the ring?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Still hate you Cena.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I like Face Masked Kane.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Why don't they just have MITB be one on one with Show and Cena? its obvious those are the only two that matter in this match.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



AustinRock2288 said:


> LET US DRINK TOGETHER THEN!


Usually not a whiskey man, but at this point I would drink piss if it made me forget about this RAW.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Jerishow being good heels


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Tonight's Raw is definitely NOT Bob Backlund Authorized. He shouldn't even bother to show his face.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

my stream crashed... yes yes yes... no! it's back boooooooooooooo

commercial! yes!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Joseph92 said:


> I stepped out for a few minutes, did I miss something? *Is Kane a face now?* Why is he teaming with Cena?


sure, til the next time he realizes he's a monster and likes to burn shit


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Serpent01 said:


> When they changed to "impact wrestling"


Watch it... the past several months have been a stark reminder of what TRUE wrestling show is supposed to be. The fact that just last year you couldn't say TNA would be miles ahead is just... mind boggling. Not only for how much further the WWE has fallen, but how damn high TNA has risen.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

TripleG said:


> If you had told me in 1999 that Kane & Big Show would still be wrestling each other in 2012, I would have laughed at you.


You would actually say "lol how are they gonna wrestle in 2012 if the world ends in 2000"?

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



WooKennedy said:


> I'll have a pint of both please.
> 
> Mixed, if you would.


Sure thing with rocks or not rocks?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I knew I should have made a liquor store run earlier today. The liquor stores in Philly close early.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Kane isn't heel or face guys, geez. think of him more like a destructive force that preys on both face and heels. wouldn't exactly be surprising if he attacked Cena during or after the match would it?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Are they really having this mitb match with only 4 people in it? Fucking terrible, at least have Mysterio return or something, 4 people just doesn't cut it at all imo.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

They're really taping Smackdown after this or was that just a troll post?


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Subtract the rage-inducing AJ segments and this shows been very good, or at least it will have been after the Cole/Lawler and Slater/Legend segments. It's just a shame that the show starts and ends with such garbage.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



TripleG said:


> The hell was that shot?


I saw that too... WTF? :lol


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

It's amazing that Punk and Bryan actually main-event over Cena.


----------



## Boston8119 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



CoverD said:


> But you'd have to assume that they'd have gotten Lawler and Cole over with in the first hour.


Meh. They've been putting filler in the 2nd hour for hours. Arguably more than in the 1st hour actually. Plus I bet they pull a big swerve and reveal Cole as the anonymous GM.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Dark_Link said:


> So........
> Bacardi 151 or Jack Daniels?


Mty whole liquor bar is being raided right now... trying to find that magical mix to see this show as anything decent.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

so im assuming we'll get worst raw ever again lol. I thought HHH would help with the product. Why has it been so bad alot lately.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Just tuned in, anyone wanna recap what has happened so far?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

hot tag in 3 2 1


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Huh, so Cena can't lift Big Show anymore?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



SoupMan Prime said:


> so im assuming we'll get worst raw ever again lol. I thought HHH would help with the product. Why has it been so bad alot lately.


Vince still has final say


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Were they just chanting "Save us" ?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

"How on earth was John Cena..." shut up Lawler. You fucking know how. He does it ALL THE TIME.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Ok now raw is starting to pick up a bit


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

angle slam kinda not really nvm


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

This match is beyond boring.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

why do they say it is impossible ? we have seen cena lift big show before
its nothing new ffs


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Buckley said:


> Just tuned in, anyone wanna recap what has happened so far?


WWE pissed on us. Then shit on us. Then rubbed it in. Then told us it was chocolate and Mountain Dew.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Fuck you Lawler... Anyone could do that, since he fucking jumped you fat old fucking wanker.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cena & Kane are buddies now....did Cena embrace the hate?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Kane going Supermonster


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



SoupMan Prime said:


> so im assuming we'll get worst raw ever again lol. I thought HHH would help with the product. Why has it been so bad alot lately.


NXT is Triple H's work. Blame the Raw writing staff and Vince for green lighting this bullshit.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I'm glad I'm watching this on my PC and not contributing with the ratings for this crap.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

oh dear:

@wweuniverseWWE:
First-ever Winston Churchill reference in Raw's history, we believe! #RawIsHistory @JohnCena #Raw


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

i truly love how kane turned face without a storyline or a push..it just "happened"

terrible booking.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

:lmao how did Cena do that? I don't know he only AA'ed BOTH edge and Big Show a couple years back.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Hades1313 said:


> WWE pissed on us. Then shit on us. Then rubbed it in. Then told us it was chocolate and Mountain Dew.


Can you just tell me what happened without being a sarcastic turd?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

So Lawler has amnesia of all the times Cena has FU'ed Big Show??? The dick sucking that they're forced to do for Cena is outrageous.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

If Kane is not embracing the hate anymore why does he still have the mask?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Ziggler Mark said:


> i truly love how kane turned face without a storyline or a push..it just "happened"
> 
> terrible booking.


Him lighting the BBQ was his face turn....duh :no:


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



holt_hogan said:


> oh dear:
> 
> @wweuniverseWWE:
> First-ever Winston Churchill reference in Raw's history, we believe! #RawIsHistory @JohnCena #Raw


We don't belong anymore


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Out of all the matches they give time to, it's this one?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Buckley said:


> Can you just tell me what happened without being a sarcastic turd?


That's exactly what happened.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Ziggler Mark said:


> i truly love how kane turned face without a storyline or a push..it just "happened"
> 
> terrible booking.


it happened on SD...he lit the grill...face turn


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

So I haven't been watching Raw tonight what happened?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Ziggler Mark said:


> i truly love how kane turned face without a storyline or a push..it just "happened"
> 
> terrible booking.


Its Russorific!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Ziggler Mark said:


> i truly love how kane turned face without a storyline or a push..it just "happened"
> 
> terrible booking.


He embraced the Cenation


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

It's great that Cena uses the tag-rope. Jericho doesn't even bother.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

vintage jericho


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

COME ON BABY.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Yoshi Tatsu with an important tweet 20 mins ago: It reads:

Yoshi Tatsu
‪#RAW‬


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Buckley said:


> Can you just tell me what happened without being a sarcastic turd?


I'm not being sarcastic. That's what happened.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cranky Vince ‏@CrankyVince
R.I.P. ERNEST. GODDAMN GENIUS WITH YOUR "GOES TO CAMP" MOTION PICTURES.

ROFL


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Another ad break. Fuck off


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Another break


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Jericho is the first & only Rockstar in WWE history. 


Cole, are you forgetting Man Mountain Rock?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Ziggler Mark said:


> i truly love how kane turned face without a storyline or a push..it just "happened"
> 
> terrible booking.


All it took was the grill scene.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Another commercial?


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Seriously, the Three Stooges would just top this night off..


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Two commercial breaks all for this awful match... Wow.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



holt_hogan said:


> Yoshi Tatsu with an important tweet 20 mins ago: It reads:
> 
> Yoshi Tatsu
> ‪#RAW‬


Yoshi Tatsu for Anon GM.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Rockstar Jericho Bon Jovi 'playing a tune on Kane right now!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Buckley said:


> Can you just tell me what happened without being a sarcastic turd?


AJ proposed to Punk, Bryan proposed to AJ, they have a tag match tonight with Eve involved.
Sheamus squashed Swagger.
Tensai basically squashed Christian in a tag with Ziggler and Kidd, then he beat up Kidd while Vickie's panties got wet.
Brodus squashed Drew.
Cena cut a promo for MITB, then the match started.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Mainboy said:


> Another ad break. Fuck off


They never used to have ads in the middle of matches.

Take that, Attitude Era haters!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



parry316 said:


> Another break


Larry the Cable Guy in a heartburn med commercial is 100x better than RAW so far.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette God dammit.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I don't feel embarrassed watching yet I felt embarrassed back in 06-07 that's kind of sad.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



TripleG said:


> Jericho is the first & only Rockstar in WWE history.
> 
> 
> Cole, are you forgetting Man Mountain Rock?


Or the one man rock band.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

dont bash commercials! it's the best part.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The only good thing to come out of this RAW is it made me find the Steph on Howard Stern video. Hearing her say "i like it hard" has made my semen vibrate inside me with excitement.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

You know Raw is terrible when this thread goes from 5 pages per minute to the point where you can double post.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



UknowWho said:


> I don't feel embarrassed watching yet I felt embarrassed back in 06-07 that's kind of sad.


Some of us lost their dignity tonight


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Buckley said:


> Can you just tell me what happened without being a sarcastic turd?


AJ proposed to Punk, which made Bryan propose to AJ. Anon GM returned and set up tag team ME between AJ&Punk vs Bryan&Eve. 
Santion be looking to find the Anon GM
Sheamus squashed Swagger, mini ADR promo.
Anon GM set up Cole vs Lawler, put up poll on wwe.com asking if the match should happen yes/no.
Tensai/Ziggler beat Christian/Kidd in a squash, Vickie eyeing Tensai post match while he manhandled Kidd
Cena+Kane (yes, we know) vs Show/Jericho

Did I miss anything??? I'm off and on, it's kinda hard to keep focused.

Edit: oh yeah, Clay squashed Drew Mac.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Some of us have lost their dignity tonight


I feel like they're raping my eyes, and my ears, and just my whole face.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

HAHAHA jerichos face


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Some of us lost their dignity tonight


Haha!That was a good one man


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Man, television is so hard to watch if you take it seriously. If you watch RAW as an unintentional comedy show it's brilliant.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

:lmao Jericho's face.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cena is a fucking dope.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Isn't this like the third hot tag in this match?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Is it sad that I marked for the anonymous GM earlier tonight?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

"shoulder tackle, shoulder tackle, and you know what comes next."

We all know Cole.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

WTF?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

:lmao Yes, Cole EVERYONE knows whats coming next :cena2


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

loooooooool at big show selling that dropkick


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

How does that end the match?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Why did the bell ring?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Was that really a disqualification?? The hell?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Why the hell did the match end?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

....Uhhh, that's a DQ?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

WHY THE FUCK WAS THAT A DQ?!


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Big Show was disqualified for breaking up a pinfal?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Walk-In said:


> Man, television is so hard to watch if you take it seriously. If you watch RAW as an unintentional comedy show it's brilliant.


If you're taking pro wrestling seriously in the first place you're going to hate it.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

He got DQ'd for THAT!?!??


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

He got disqualified for breaking up a count. fpalm


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

All that and it ends in a fucking DQ?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

How is that a DQ?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

why the fuck did they ring the bell LOLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Fighting for best part of 20 minutes. He knocks them both out with 1 clothesline? REALLY?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Wait, what?!?! A DQ for that???? When the fuck was the last time that happened?


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Rock needs to shoot on current WWE him and Austin should team up with Jericho and HHH to destroy the current wrestlers and give us what the fans want.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

how is that a DQ? holy fuck :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Wait.. why the bell? What the fuck? Huh?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

LOL! 

If that's a DQ then everything I've ever seen in tag matches is illegal.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Botch


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Where was the DQ?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Hows that a DQ? They do that every tag match.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I am really glad there pushing that hot new talent the Big Show


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

This is the worst Raw ive actually watched in the last 10 year


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Erm...Cena attacked Big Show on the ring apron but Big Show interrupts a pin and is disqualified?

Right...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I actually don't want Dean Ambrose to debut in this fucking company


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Why in the blue hell did the bell ring?

I'm booking match feuds/matches on fucking WWE'12.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Calm down. We have the main event with Michael Cole and King!  :troll


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Seriously, if breaking up a pin is a DQ, the entire history of WWE would be completely different.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

AH they really are taking the piss tonight!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Big Show really put a lot of effort into those ladder hits.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Where's a pipebomb when you need it NOW?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I'd LOVE to see him climb the ladder right now and break it. He'd have that face like when he fell through the table at Extreme Rules.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

DQ :lmao gotta love that consistancy


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Horrible botch wow


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Don't question the bell. Lets just be happy that its over b4 they *shivers* restart the match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?


As the threat title says, fuckery and tomfoolery.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

THAT was a DQ? :cornette


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

look at that ladder work by big show...revolutionary. That bank match is gonna be AWESOME :shaq


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



rikers10 said:


> This is the worst Raw ive actually watched in the last 10 year


It's the worst I've ever seen, and I genuinely mean that.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Big Show is unstoppable guys. Who is going to be able to knock him off a ladder?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



rikers10 said:


> This is the worst Raw ive actually watched in the last 10 year


No, it's still not quite as bad as Cena stripping Cole to his boxers and coverin him in BBQ sauce.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Ziggler Mark said:


> i truly love how kane turned face without a storyline or a push..it just "happened"
> 
> terrible booking.


That's because he never did turn face. He is still tweener.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Did they come up with that ending on the fly?


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

its amazing how cole and lawler have a match later yet their out here doing commentary like their friends


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

WWE still trying to act like John Cena is the underdog is hilarious.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cole had,an orgasm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

*Wow


what can you even say after that?*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Poor big show had to sell those shitty ladder shots


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I get the feeling this will be the most awkward MITB match I will ever see looking at those shots then.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Seems like a ending to RAW lol ACTUALLY I HOPE IT IS.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

:lmao And Cena just gets rid of Show just like that. Add Cena climbing the ladder and you have the MITB ending.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

So much green in the crowd...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

How do u guys think Santino's search is going?


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Seriously CENA... so boring


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

He got DQ'ed for breaking up a pin... Its times like this that I know the wrong company won *Shaking head*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

We sure are in for a doosey on Sunday....


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

John Cena has momentum going into Sunday! Means he'll lose!

Seriously, I'd rather Big Show wins than fucking John Cena, and I hate Big Show more than anyone who's ever lived.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Lol OH MY GoD CENa DId IT!!!! GUYS hE ReAllY DId


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Ladder shot to the shoulder is the great equalizer against Big Show.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



ToxieDogg said:


> No, it's still not quite as bad as Cena stripping Cole to his boxers and coverin him in BBQ sauce.


Hey, don't forget the anal violation with the fire extinguisher


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

ugh


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



NathWFC said:


> It's the worst I've ever seen, and I genuinely mean that.


I'm with you. This has been just so bad. And we still have Lawler vs Cole left to go.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Why are Jericho and Kane even in the match? All they focus on in the build is Cena and Show. Might as well just let them go at it since it's obvious there is 0 chance of Jericho or Kane winning.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I'm actually facepalming right now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

"MAYBE THAT'S WHAT HE NEEDS! MAYBE THAT'S WHAT HE NEEDS TO STOP THE BIG SHOW'S DOMINANCE!" :lmao :lmao :lmao fucking seriously? I'm almost expecting to see Cena training in a meat freezer before the match on Sunday.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

"Ah Cole! How Did John Cena pick up a ladder?"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

And OF COURSE Cena comes out on top. 

Big Show is a Monster = Bull Dookie.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Well now we know Cena won't win


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

*If this show gets over 3.0, this business deserves to die.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Lawler looks like a scrotum


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

This Raw is still better than 2009.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Serpent01 said:


> That's because he never did turn face. He is still tweener.


You can't make someone John Cena's tag team partner and consider them a "tweener."


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

King "I can't wait I've never seen Cena in a ladder match before" ???????????????????????


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I would watch a WWE Films movie if they remade The Toxic Avenger and cast John Cena as Toxie.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



SpeedStick said:


> Well now we know Cena won't win


Yeah no he is gonna win.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Lol this RAW is trash, can't believe this is happening in my hometown. I was thinking of going to see this live but now I'm glad I didn't


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

No I don't need a recap. It's been burned into my brain and I need acid to remove it.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

So a bearded baby, a heroin-addicted hobo and a 12 year old girl walk into a bar...


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Did Cole and Lawler already forget that they might have to wrestle each other tonight?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

If their isn't a gif or a picture of Jerichos face by the end of the night I'm going to be mad. That may have topped last weeks face


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Oh WOW Cena has a chance to win MITB, against all the odds, against the GIANT!!

I didn't think it was possible... but... he knocked them out with ladder

Cena for MITB, I BELIEVE!!


....


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

some epic swerve has to happen tonight cuz this is just a huge pile of shit


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

gone as a goose...


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The only thing that can save this RAW is if Eve and AJ start legit fucking in the middle of that ring.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

They never even announced the winner of the match, or how it was decided.

Fans have had to bare witness to matches with no storyline and with no consequence, and with absolutely nothing at stake for either side for quite some time now. At least give the WWE credit for not dancing around the fact that their matches mean absolutely dick.

Well done, WWE. Well done.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I wonder what was the main event storyline ten years ago? Whatever it was, I bet it was about 6000 times better than this love triangle bollocks.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cole actually appealing to the audience by telling the truth. Is a heel meant to do that?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve is from Colorado hence they have to put her in the main event, not like anyone there will give a damn.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

This is definitely the worst RAW I have ever seen. Literally everything sucks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Heimerdinger said:


> This Raw is still better than 2009.


No it isn't.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Hades1313 said:


> The only thing that can save this RAW is if Eve and AJ start legit fucking in the middle of that ring.


Bet they kiss.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Who the fuck is seriously considering this to be enough of a factor to PAY $50 for a PPV to watch the match??? Who really thought that AJ was this important, and beyond it all, why are Lawler and Cole forcefully putting it over like two sap sucking wussies? Call it for what it is Lawler! A fucking joke! That whispering in your ear piece is doing you NO justice!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Hades1313 said:


> The only thing that can save this RAW is if Eve and AJ start legit fucking in the middle of that ring.


They can't physically do that unless there's something about one of them that I don't know.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I'd kill for this right now:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cole is appealing to the net marks? 

By the way, I voted no and no "Poll Results" came up like usual. 

Well...there you go. No matter what, it is going to be like 95 percent Yes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Shows like this make me wonder if the Chaos Gods are real and are fucking with us


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Wow look its cena standing tall at the end AGAIN! who saw that one coming :/


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Trifektah said:


> Hey, don't forget the anal violation with the fire extinguisher


I tried to, you've just reminded me fpalm

Seriously, that was the worst episode of Raw I've ever seen, I use that as a yardstick for rating all others by that one now.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

So why in the blue hell is Eve in the tag match? Could have brought out Kaitlyn for some sense of consistency.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

How the hell can these people not crack and snap at this horrid bullshit. I mean, being professional means pride in the product and remaining true to the business... this night has been the biggest slap to professional wrestling ever. I mean, breaking up a count ended in a fucking DQ for fuck's sake.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The poll is gonna be 83-17 YES! on Jerry vs Cole. fpalm


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



TripleG said:


> Wait, what?!?! A DQ for that???? When the fuck was the last time that happened?


That ref had finally had it after putting up with years of rule breaking.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The Rock is back can't wait two weeks can't come soon enough.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Hades1313 said:


> The only thing that can save this RAW is if Eve and AJ start legit fucking in the middle of that ring.


I want AJ to become WWE Champion. I think she is walking away with the title this Sunday.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Hades1313 said:


> The only thing that can save this RAW is if Eve and AJ start legit fucking in the middle of that ring.


now that I get get behind...


..the both of them


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

So is White Collar the USA show about the mis-matched pair that gets along despite their differences that involves cops, lawyers, doctors, or the one with Bruce Campbell?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Hades1313 said:


> The only thing that can save this RAW is if Eve and AJ start legit fucking in the middle of that ring.


Jesus that would honestly be better than actually having sex myself.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

YES MICHAEL COLE. YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY RIGHT ABOUT EVERYTHING YOU JUST SAID.



Heimerdinger said:


> This Raw is still better than 2009.


Yep. People are bitching but I dare anyone to watch a summer 09 Raw. I'll take laughably bad over outright GARBAGE every time.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Amber B said:


> No it isn't.


Those guest host Raws were completely awful.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Just saw the Anonymous GM is back


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Silent Alarm said:


> I wonder what was the main event storyline ten years ago? Whatever it was, I bet it was about 6000 times better than this love triangle bollocks.


Well 10 years ago leading into Wrestlemania, as exhibited by Stephanie McMahon the WWE Title storyline involved a fake pregnancy, and a wedding gone wrong so...


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The fact that Sheamus vs. Jack Swagger is still trending shows how irrelevant twitter really is.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The WWE polls are manipulated by the WWE, even if everybody votes no it's still gonna be yes. And i voted no like dozens of times.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Amber B said:


> No it isn't.


Yes it is. 2009 was the worst. This Raw at least had a long tag team match. Sure it was boring but there at least was wrestling.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Silent Alarm said:


> I wonder what was the main event storyline ten years ago? Whatever it was, I bet it was about 6000 times better than this love triangle bollocks.


KICKOFF: Vince McMahon.
Says that he's given the Undertaker a much deserved night off..
Says that the main event for Vengeance is now Taker vs Rock vs Angle..

IN THE RING: Booker T + Eddie Guerrero.
Booker says that the nWo has promised to 'take him out' tonight..
Booker calls out the nWo to the ring..
Instead, Eddie Guerrero comes out to the ring..
Guerrero says that the nWo is going take on Booker on THEIR terms..
Guerrero says that he was going to take out his frustrations..
...on the first person who runs their mouth tonight..
Booker T punches Eddie and a referee runs down for the match..

MATCH: Booker T vs Eddie Guerrero..
Booker T gets a suprise pinfall for the win!
Eddy goes after Booker, who throws Eddie out of the ring..
Booker gets ready to do the spinerooni but is attacked by Chris Benoit!
Goldust runs down to make the save!
Guerrero & Benoit take control and beat down Booker & Goldust..
Spike & Bubba Dudley runs down with steel chair and chase Guerrero & Benoit off..

BACKSTAGE: Booker T & Goldust.
Booker T says that the nWo will take one of them out later..
Goldust says that he has a plan, as usual..
Booker sends Goldust off down the hall..
Booker sees XPac backing through a door and attacks him!
Booker realizes that it was not really XPac, but a vender XPac-lookalike..

INTERVIEW: The Coach & Jackie Gayde & Trish Stratus..
~Footage of Trish pulling Molly's pants down last week..
Jackie says that Trish stuck her nose in her business last week..
Jackie accuses Trish of being jealous of her..
Chris Nowinski joins in and sticks up for his fellow Tough Enough contestant..
Trish challanges the two to a mixed tag match..
Chris asks who Trish would find for a partner..
Trish says that her partner will be Bradshaw..
Chris is not impressed..

FEATURE: A People's Moment.
Rock asks Lilian Garcia if she wants the The People's strudle..
Lilian replies "more than anything...."

BACKSTAGE: Bubba & Spike + Errr Goldust..
Goldust (dressed at Ben Franklin) approaches (and scares) the Dudleyz.
Gol... I mean, Ben Franklin, suggests the Dudleys join forces with Goldust & Booker..
He says that they could take out the nWo once and for all..
Bubba & Spike say that they're not fighting the nWo, their fighting Benoit & Guerrero..

MATCH: Chris Benoit w/Guerrero vs Bubba Dudley w/Spike..
After mild interference by Guerrero & Spike..
Benoit wins with the Crippler Crossface..
Benoit refuses to release the hold..
Goldust & Booker T run down to make the save..

FEATURE: Chris Nowinski.
Chris (out of character) returns to Harvard..
Chris gives us a tour of the campus..
Chris has longer curly hair so segment was taped a while ago..

BACKSTAGE: Ric Flair & Jeff Hardy + Steven Richards.
Ric Flair congradulates Jeff Hardy on a great effort last week..
Jeff Hardy thanks Ric for his comments and appreciates it..
Flair wishes Hardy luck in his European title match tonight..
Hardy thanks Flair again and walks off..
Richards (sitting in the background) claps for Ric Flair..
Richards gets up and says that Flair's last run is behind him..
Richards says that Flair is preventing other wrestlers from going anywhere..
Richards punches Flair, knocking him to the floor.

MIXED TAG: Trish & Bradshaw vs Jackie Gayda & Chris Nowinski..
A few minutes into the match, Bradshaw chases Nowinski through the crowd..
The ladies continue to battle in the ring..
Trish totally botches a bulldog from the top rope..
Jackie botches it even more by selling it..

BACKSTAGE: Chris Benoit & Eddie Geurrero..
Benoit & Guerrero complain about Goldust, Booker, Spike & Bubba interfering tonight..
The nWo approaches Guerrero & Benoit..
Nash reminds the two, that there is stregth in numbers..
Nash, XPac & Big Show walk off but Shawn Michaels stops in front of the two..
Michaels says that Nash has some important things to say..
Michaels suggests Benoit & Guerrero listen closely..

IN THE RING: The nWo..
~Footage of nWo/HHH moment at King of the Ring..
Michaels talks about "the kliq" and its history..
Michaels says that they have extended an offer to Triple H..
Michaels says that they have not recieved a response..
Michaels says that HHH needs the nWo more than the nWo needs him..
Michaels says that HHH used to be the baddest man in the WWE..
Michaels tells HHH that he's got 2 weeks to choose, with or against the nWo..
Michaels says that it will either be the best or last decision of HHH's life..
Nash takes the microphone and explains that he's been medically cleared to wrestle..
Nash says that he's got a lot of "aggression" and "emotion" built up inside of him..
Nash suggests a ten man tag tonight..
Nash/XPac/Big Show/Benoit/Guerrero vs Goldust/Booker/Bubba/Spike and someone else..
Nash says he knows Hunter (Triple H) is watching..
Nash says that HHH better not turn his back on the nWo.. or else..

MATCH: Ric Flair vs Steven Richards.
Richards taps out to the figure-four..

IN THE RING: Paul Heyman & Brock Lesnar + Tommy Dreamer + Rob Van Dam..
Heyman says that it doesn't matter who wins the undisputed title at the next Vengeance..
Heyman says that whoever it is, they will be the sacraficial lamb..
Heyman says that Brock will start by winning the Intercontinental Title from RVD..
Heyman says that he created RVD..
Heyman says that he exploited RVD, Tommy Dreamer, Tajiri and others..
Heyman says that people call him a genius..
Heyman says that is why he was able to sign Brock Lesnar..
Suddenly Former ECW star, Tommy Dreamer, came to the stage..
Dreamer says that everybody in ECW busted their asses because they loved performing..
Heyman tells Dreamer to go back and eat something out of the toilet..
Dreamer walks down the ramp, and says "Let's take it to the extreme!!"
Dreamer attacks Heyman with a kendo stick!
Dreamer throws a steel chair into the ring..
The Phili-crowd begins chanting ECW! ECW! ECW!
Dreamer sets up to steel chair..
Heyman attacks Dreamer from behind..
Dreamer sets up Heyman for a powerbomb..
Lesnar attacks Dreamer!
Lesnar hits the F5 on Dreamer outside the ring!
RVD appears out of nowhere and attacks Paul Heyman..
RVD drop-kicks Lesnar off the apron..
RVD hits a coast-to-coast Van Terminator on Paul Heyman!!!!
Brock pulls Heyman out and carrys him backstage..

RINGSIDE: The Coach & Pat Croce.
Local celebrity, promotor of SlamBall..
Preview of SlamBall on the new TNN..

EUROPEAN TITLE: William Regal vs Jeff Hardy..
Late in the match, Regal tried to remove the corner pad..
Jeff hits him from behind and hits a swantom bomb from the top rope!
Jeff pins Regal and wins the European title!!!

FEATURE: The People's Moment.
This is your life, Rock -- with Mick Foley..

INTERVIEW: The Coach & William Regal..
Coach asks Regal about how he's feeling..
Regal breaks down and cries like a baby, falling to his knees..
Chris Nowinski comes in and picks Regal up off the floor..

BACKSTAGE: Bubba/Spike + Rob Van Dam.
Bubba talking to someone off-camera..
Bubba trying to convince the person to join them against the nWo..
Bubba tells the person that nobody is as extreme and he is..
Bubba tells him to do it because he's... Rob.. Van... Dam!
The camera goes wide and we see a smiling RVD accepting the offer..

TEN-MAN-TAG MATCH: Nash/XPac/Show/Benoit/Guerrero vs Booker/Goldust/Bubba/Spike/RVD..
~We see former Boxing Champion Joe Frazier at Ringside..
Late in the match, RVD chases Shawn Michaels up the ramp..
Brock Lesnar comes out from behind the curtain and clotheslines RVD!
Brock gives RVD the F5 on the metal stage!
Soon all hell breaks loose as everybody gets involved, including Shawn Michaels!
During the melay, Kevin Nash falls in the corner due to an apparant knee injury..
Michaels superkicks Booker T behind the referees back..
The rings clears, as Big Show chokeslams Booker T!
The Big Show pins Booker to pick up the win!
Michaels takes the microphone while a trainer tends to Kevin Nash..
Michaels once again warns Triple H to make the right decision..

RAW goes OFF THE AIR..


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

DQ just for Show breaking up the count? WWE are just packing it in till the 1000 show.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



KuritaDavion said:


> So is White Collar the USA show about the mis-matched pair that gets along despite their differences that involves cops, lawyers, doctors, or the one with Bruce Campbell?


The first one


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



RyanPelley said:


> I'd kill for this right now:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csB2mkiPve0


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



kobra860 said:


> Yes it is. 2009 was the worst. This Raw at least had a long tag team match. Sure it was boring but there at least was wrestling.


This is worse than any period in wrestling history, WCW's darkest days and WWE 2009 included. It's a fucking disgrace.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



TJTheGr81 said:


> YES MICHAEL COLE. YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY RIGHT ABOUT EVERYTHING YOU JUST SAID.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. People are bitching but I dare anyone to watch a summer 09 Raw. I'll take laughably bad over outright GARBAGE every time.


To be fair, RAW in 2009 would have been damn good had they made Legacy a dominant stable rather than a cowardly one.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Well 10 years ago leading into Wrestlemania, as exhibited by Stephanie McMahon the WWE Title storyline involved a fake pregnancy, and a wedding gone wrong so...


Well leading to the July PPV you had Rock/Kurt/Taker feuding for the title so...


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

This whole show seems rushed and lazy, like they just slapped the whole thing together last minute. House shows are probably more entertaining.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Silent Alarm said:


> I wonder what was the main event storyline ten years ago? Whatever it was, I bet it was about 6000 times better than this love triangle bollocks.


Well 11 years ago..





Before the Invasion angle was ruined.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Guys, at least this is better than cancer.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve is fucking hot tonight


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve is a real woman. Smoking hot.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Did You Know? WWE values quantity over quality.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I'm in love with eve


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve Torres looks incredible.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

DAYUM EVE


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

now Eve is going after Punk...he is the best in the world


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Kabraxal said:


> How the hell can these people not crack and snap at this horrid bullshit. I mean, being professional means pride in the product and remaining true to the business... this night has been the biggest slap to professional wrestling ever. I mean, breaking up a count ended in a fucking DQ for fuck's sake.


Breathe, Kabraxal. Breathe.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve I'm sorry about the whole AJ thing. It was a one time thing and I'm sorry. I hope you forgive me because it's you I love, not her.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Dat Eve


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Why did Eve stop wrestling? Was she hurt?


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Cookie Monster said:


> KICKOFF: Vince McMahon.
> Says that he's given the Undertaker a much deserved night off..
> Says that the main event for Vengeance is now Taker vs Rock vs Angle..
> 
> ...


lmfao!
Ten years ago the worst tag team match of all time with charlie hass's wife AND Nash's famous quad tear was in the same night. priceless.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Pipe bomb by Eve.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Watch Santino find out Russo is the Anon GM. Would make since considering how Raw has been booked lately.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Damnnnnn Eve droppin truth on Punk lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve speaking truth. Maybe they are talking to the IWC.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Silent Alarm said:


> I wonder what was the main event storyline ten years ago? Whatever it was, I bet it was about 6000 times better than this love triangle bollocks.





> Monday Night RAW
> July 8, 2002
> Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
> 
> ...



Main event storyline 10 years ago was Shawn Michaels trying to get Triple H to join the NWO... kick starting a long rivalry between the two. 10 Years later... Daniel Bryan trying to marry a crazy chick who's trying to marry CM Punk... hopefully the end result ends up kick starting a long rivalry between the two.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve speaking the truth lol.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve just went deep!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

*Eve with the pipe bomb*


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve shitting all over Punk XD (not literally sickos!)


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve dropped that pipebomb


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Did Eve just own punk?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

with all the pitching here and the talking about how great tna is today and the " i won't watch raw again and i am watching tna posts "
you would think they are atleast getting a 1.5 rating instead of the 0.99 they are getting every week!
where are the fanbase they are gainning everyweek???


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Can't believe I'm saying it, but:

THANK YOU EVE.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve with a pipebomb!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve dropping truth bombs.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve laying down the truth bombs.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve telling the truth.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

''Ermahgahd! Look at Eve being all psychological and stuff, this is compelling. She's amaaaaaaaaaazing.''


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Damn, Eve got in Punk's ass.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I think that Punk/Eve segment was setting the stage for another Punk shoot/heel promo.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve just buried Punk hahahahha


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

It's Khali OH MY FUCKING GOD.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> To be fair, RAW in 2009 would have been damn good had they made Legacy a dominant stable rather than a cowardly one.


I could be wrong since I quit on Raw during the summer and was only watching SmackDown, ECW and PPVs, but weren't they booked fairly strong against DX? (surprise surprise)

Did Eve just recite a post off of this forum?


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve's tits


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Raw has aired more episodes than Sieinfield/Friends/Cheers/Frasier combined.

They're not getting the meaning of quality over quantity are they?


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

It's funny how what every single word eve said is true. Punk is being overshadowed by Cena, Lesnar, Rock, and HHH


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve basically saying what everyone already knows. It's pretty sad that she's the first person tonight to really place some sort of emphasis on the WWE Title, and even then it was to mention it had been overshadowed the past 7 months.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



RyanPelley said:


> I'd kill for this right now:


If Val was an up and comer in 2012 he'd be jobbing to skinny indy midgets or not on TV at all like Swagger, Riley and Curtis. Great talents are buried these days because of the politics in WWE and guys like Cena fearing that their spot will be taken.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Khali are GM? Can't be worse than his ring skills.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

using the word "overshadowed"

vince just trolled everyone complaining on the IWC :troll


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

WTF did Khali just say?


----------



## SeriousThreat (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve telling it like it is.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Who dat?


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The fuck, Khali can speak English now?


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve spoke some truth


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

umm

So CM Punk just got sonned by Eve.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve just wrecked Punk


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

LOL WHAT JUST HAPPENED


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I wish WWE would have had Khali's causal yes be the reveal.
Lets keep things as anticlimactic as possible.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

:lmao Does Khali know what a cell phone is?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Damn, Eve just took a shit on Punk. That was a shoot right there! :bryan


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Good promo from Eve that she is an good on screen personality.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Who will be the legend that Slater will job to tonight? Anyone know?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Okay, This Raw blows.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Did Eve just own punk?


Yes she did. Hell has frozen over.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

One year after punk gets owned by a diva.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

For fuck sake, Sin Car now..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Hunico please? PLEASE? Give me _something_ on this show?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

nice, Eve! 

go Sin Cara!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Remember when Sin Cara did MITB last year?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

El botchio!!


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

eve v punk = good segment


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Sin Cara to get put through 2 ladders if he qualifies. 

Time goes fast when you channel surfing


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Headliner said:


> I think that Punk/Eve segment was setting the stage for another Punk shoot/heel promo.


Yeah, keep thinking that. 

Sin Cara in a MITB match? Do they not remember last year?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

that was thoroughly entertaining...:kobe

now time for some botchmania...of course


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Oh somebody just fucking shoot me. Sin fucking Cara.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Does this mean there's no Heath Slater segment? If not then this is a joke. His segments have been the best part of Raw since they started.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



iwatchwrestling said:


> Remember when Sin Cara did MITB last year?


It was an epic ladder spot that took him out, half the forum thought he was legit dead.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Is this a 3 hour raw? Surely there isn't enough time for Cole vs Lawler and Punk vs Bryan also?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Sin cara scream heel to me with that new attire and titantron


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Now I'm convinced that WWE knows that they're purposely shitting all over Punk with these fuckery feuds. Dat tour bus, though.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

DAMIEN SANDOW FUCKING SUCKS


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Can only hope this doesn't result in a returning someone qualifying. Not only does it pretty much give away the winner but it would deprive Dolph or Cody from a deserved push. So, oddly enough, I'm rooting for Sin Cara.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

WHC MITB: 8 people
WWE title MITB: 4 people

What the living fuck?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

How much you wanna bet he's facing Hunico?
Wouldn't suprise me since WWE ain't even trying.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Sin Cara to qualify then?

Would be nothing without Sin Cara injuring himself during a PPV


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Last time Sin Cara was in a mitb didn't he get hurt or something? sounds like a bad idea to involve him in another one then


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Silent Alarm said:


> ''Ermahgahd! Look at Eve being all psychological and stuff, this is compelling. She's amaaaaaaaaaazing.''


I C what u did there


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Silent Alarm said:


> I wonder what was the main event storyline ten years ago? Whatever it was, I bet it was about 6000 times better than this love triangle bollocks.


The main event of Raw was Nash/XPac/Show/Benoit/Guerrero vs Booker/Goldust/Bubba/Spike/RVD. The main story was Rock vs Undertaker vs. Angle.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve mini-shoot on Punk. Love it...Phil's getting frustrated...heel turn? 

Honestly I'll be disappointed. They have yet to tap into his tweener potential...but he's been muzzled since WM.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



SoupMan Prime said:


> Sin Cara to get put through 2 ladders if he qualifies.
> 
> Time goes fast when you channel surfing


Which means whoever put's him through the ladders will win the 2013 Royal Rumble and defeat the champion in the opening match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Y2-Jerk said:


> Last time Sin Cara was in a mitb didn't he get hurt or something? sounds like a bad idea to involve him in another one then


It was kayfabe


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

i was one excited bout 3 hours but man with the trash they give idk. tired of mixed tag matches and superstars that hate eachother tagging together for one night everyweek.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



James1o1o said:


> Is this a 3 hour raw? Surely there isn't enough time for Cole vs Lawler and Punk vs Bryan also?


Hopefully this means Lawler/Cole won't happen/will be quick/will be forgotten about/legend comes out and says it's ridiculous and Slater comes out and sings.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



WTFWWE said:


> DAMIEN SANDOW FUCKING SUCKS


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2BXbpw2of0


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

tonight is not a good time to promote that they'll be killing us with 3 HOURS of this fuckery in two weeks


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve kind of owned Punk in that promo. LOL.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



James1o1o said:


> Is this a 3 hour raw? Surely there isn't enough time for Cole vs Lawler and Punk vs Bryan also?


Are you kidding me? 4 matches so far have lasted a total of about 15 minutes. They could fit in another 10 'matches' before this shit ends.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

It's still awesome how everything Eve said is so true. Punk is the WWE champion but still ranks below Cena, HHH, Rock and Lesnar.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Greatest segment ever?

Khali/Santino segment + Sin Cara entrance........commercial break.

Holy shit, that was enthralling stuff right there


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



TJTheGr81 said:


> Yeah, keep thinking that.
> 
> Sin Cara in a MITB match? Do they not remember last year?


If he's facing Cena at Summerslam, it's entirely possible. A way of making things come full circle.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

HEATH SLATER PLEASE SAVE US!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Y2-Jerk said:


> Last time Sin Cara was in a mitb didn't he get hurt or something? sounds like a bad idea to involve him in another one then


Nah he was getting suspended so they had Sheamus 'injure' him to take him out of the picture. Sin Cara got legit injured at Survivor Series during the traditional tag match.


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

rofl, Eve just exposed Punk for his mediocre mid-card title run.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



KrazyGreen said:


> Eve mini-shoot on Punk. Love it...Phil's getting frustrated...heel turn?
> 
> Honestly I'll be disappointed. They have yet to tap into his tweener potential...but he's been muzzled since WM.


He can never be a tweener with his current booking. Better to take him full heel and have him gradually ease into it.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I am calling it now. Kane wins Money in the Bank, and AJ somehow walks outs this Sunday as the WWE Champion. Kane tries to cash it in on AJ, but can't because she "makes him feels things he's never felt before." Kane hires an squad to get the WWE title off of AJ and onto someone else so he can cash it in.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Unless the WWE trolls us all and doesnt put Cole-Lawler on then no Slater segment


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eve just put a pipebomb on CM Punk! unk


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

No Heath Slater makes me a :sadpanda


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



UknowWho said:


> How much you wanna bet he's facing Hunico?
> Wouldn't suprise me since WWE ain't even trying.


How much you wanna bet the match is already over?
WWE probably figures we've seen enough wrestling tonight.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I'm happy Eve dropped those truth bombs. It tells me that at least they know they're fucking up Punk's character with these shit programs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Creme De La Creme said:


> I missed most of the commericial, but did they just advertise The Rock for the 1000th episode?


Wouldn't be surprised if he showed up via satellite/video segment.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Creme De La Creme said:


> wrong thread


yea he is coming... he announced it on twitter


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I'm only watching to see who out of Sin Cara and his opponent is potentially qualifying. The only saving grace of this show has been Eve's pipebomb. Bob Backlund never showed.

I feel somewhat ashamed for having stayed up for this.


Scrotey Loads said:


> WHC MITB: 8 people
> WWE title MITB: 4 people
> 
> What the living fuck?


WWE MitB is an exclusive list. They're too classy to be wrestling with non former WWE champion commoners. Everyone else gets a shot at the other briefcase.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Why have a WHC qualify on Raw, isn't WHC more of smackdowns belt? Return for Wade Barrett coming up I hope, makes sense they'd leave his return for Raw maybe?


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

AA would of never taken that he would of owned EVE.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

How in the fuck is a company going to put a blurb in their website promo for tonight about Young & Tight and then not even mention them once!?!?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

@Storm_Wrestling After the first hour of Raw, there was a total of 3:03 minutes of "wrestling"


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

King/Cole match turns into King/Legend vs Cole/Slater...I'm calling it now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



BrianAmbrose said:


> Which means whoever put's him through the ladders will win the 2013 Royal Rumble and defeat the champion in the opening match at Wrestlemania.


lol that'll be a new thing. Whoever puts Cara through the ladder always wins the rumble and takes the coveted opening match at Mania.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I'm happy Eve dropped those truth bombs. It tells me that at least they know they're fucking up Punk's character with these shit programs.


that makes it soooooo much better, this entire episode is a big FUCK YOU for the fans.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Raw just caused me to burn my penis. My laptop is getting old and the fan doesn't work. I fell asleep in my underpants with my laptop on my lap. It overheated and I must have shifted and the ungodly hot computer made contact through the hole in the front of my boxers. I blame Vince.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I know who is winning that match.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Heath can still turn this show around for us!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

GANG WARS


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

No Hunico? UGH.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

HEATH!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

HEATH SLATER HAS TO WIN


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Because it's not like we have tag team number one contenders or anything.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

And the human botch machine starts early.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Oh Slaters facing Sin Cara...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Legend to come out after Heath Slater jobs?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

*SLATER!*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

:lmao Wonder who's going to win this?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Mexican Stereotypes get a title match? WTF


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

DAT MOOD LIGHTING.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Oh boy Sin Cara


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Aren't the Prime Time Players supposed to get a Tag Title shot? 

And as I typed that, two botches happened. Wow.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Trifektah said:


> How in the fuck is a company going to put a blurb in their website promo for tonight about Young & Tight and then not even mention them once!?!?


Just because something is on WWE.com doesn't mean it will be on the actual show. The writing staffs are different. 

WHAT THE FUCK? DON'T PTP HAVE A TAG TITLE SHOT? :lmao :lmao WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Heath Slater Vs Sin Cara wtf


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Wrastling in the dark!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Please Slater win and cut a promo and have a segment with Gangrel.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

dat botch


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I really hope Slater wins this. Really don't care to see 50 flips turned into arm drags in MITB.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



AA world champ said:


> AA would of never taken that he would of owned EVE.


Aries wouldn't even hold the US title if he was in the company. He'd be on NXT.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Ugh Kofi and Truth not in MITB


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

SAVE US HUNICO


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I honestly have no idea why WWE thinks a 4-man Money in the Bank match is a good idea.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

is slater trying to outbotch sin cara?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I thought Prime Time Players were number one contenders? Lol.

How bad is booking going to get?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I swear to god there had better not be fucking mood lighting in the MITB when Sin Cara qualifies.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

HEATH!!HEATH!!HEATH!!HEATH!!HEATH!!HEATH!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Prime Time Players??


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

since when did Kofi/Truth win the titles back??


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Poor Slater.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I just used the bathroom I come back and Slater is in the ring and it isn't against legend? what the hell.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

gay. sin cara fuckin sucks


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Weakest finisher in history.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Why Sin Cara? Meh.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

HOW'S HE SUPPOSE TO RASSLE IN THE DARK


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Ive had enough im out. bye.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Wait, werent prime time players the number 1 contenders?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Is WWE trying their best to put on the shittiest matches possible tonight?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Domenico said:


> Why Sin Cara? Meh.


Cool spots. I'm all for it.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Heavenly Invader said:


> Aries wouldn't even hold the US title if he was in the company. He'd be on NXT.


This isn't a positive thing...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

And Kofi isn't in MITB because he's once again stuck with a big ass penny.
Fuckery.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Sin Cara isn't a legend, he should not grace the same ring as HEATH!!


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Heath Slater LMAO


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



TheWFEffect said:


> Ugh Kofi and Truth not in MITB


Its their own fault for not being former WWE Champion!


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

And now he gets more beaten up..


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Oh god no. fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Yes legend time!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

save_us heath


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Sin Cara sure knows how to point at people!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



LegendSeeker said:


> HOW'S HE SUPPOSE TO RASSLE IN THE DARK


WE DON'T WANT NONE OF YER LOW-LIGHTIN HERE IN AMURRICA


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

lol Sin Cara pointing at the MITB


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I was seriously thinking he was facing Hunico.
Well it's a good way to kill two birds with one stone since a legend is suppose to appear.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Heath Slater Authorized?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Legend to come out


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Weakest finisher in history.


Let's not get carried about. What about the Killswitch/Playmaker/WMD?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Bob Backlund


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Erm... actuaslly 1 sec..


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

slater saves raw

im crying


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Incoming Bob Backlund


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Wow this sucks ass now the match on Sunday is going to have Sin Cara's special lighting.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

BOB FUCKING BACKLUND


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

lol

Crowd: _Who?_


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Hahahaha


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Quick question, who's doing the spots for the Raw MITB?


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Bob Backlund? fpalm


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

OMFG BOB TROLLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

:lol :lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Bob gets no reaction at all


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

LOL and not a fuck was given.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Bob Backlund finally starting to look old!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

This has been beyond awful episode of raw. I liked the opening segment, bUt from there it's been real bad. I feel bad for all you who didn't like the opening segment


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The crowd haven't a clue


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

YEAH!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

That's MR Bob Backlund to you!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

And no one knows who he is. This is depressing.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa HEATH v Backland!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Nobody knows who Backlund is... :/


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Awww...no. Don't tell me Backlund was the Anonymous Raw GM?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Lol @ the crowd :lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

No reaction :lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



> I RESPECT DA BOB BACKLUND


-The Iron Sheik


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

this guy is a fucking living legend!!! look at him in those tights. 5 year reign!!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cool to see Backlund and tbf, it was smart to the get MITB qualifier and Slater legends stuff out of the way in one segment.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Oh my word, well I think this where I call it quits


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Backlund got that Just for Men working :lmao


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Crowd is dead for Bob Backlund


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Crowd is dead...wake up people damn.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Backlund, they wear elbow pads and knee pads now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

:lmao They have no fucking clue who he is. Slater's about to get DAT CHICKENWING though.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Slater is going to loose to a 62 year old man! LoL


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

my god, he somehow got paler. cross face chicken wing!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

no he doesnt


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Miz from the year 2040 took a time machine back to the year 2012 to take on Heath Slater.


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Is this babyface Backlund or crazy old man Backlund?


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

No pop at all.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I hope he beats Backloland and Scott Steiner comes out. 

That would be the greatest moment of 2012 - in anything, not even just wrestling.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

No one cares.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

This is awkward. Poor Backlund.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Bob Backlund actually looks somewhat healthy.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

So Cole acts surprised then reels off a load of stats about him? #eeeee


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Shut the fuck up Cole!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Lethal: "How is this fair?!"

Nash: "Bob Backlund says it's fair."


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

RAW has really sucked tonight, I liked the opening segment (and that whole story line as a whole) but I guess I'm in the minority


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

This Backlund looks in better shape than Flair!


----------



## Markoring (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



VRsick said:


> i have bigger muscles than he does...


His like 70 years old~


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

No pop for Bobby. Crowd has no idea who he is.


greendayedgehead said:


> Bob Backlund never showed.


Say what?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

C'mon crossface chicken wing


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Bob Backlund is such a weird motherfucker.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

This is why I can and will never shit on drug users.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

His back is hairy


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

And many dropping pins were heard.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Amber B said:


> And no one knows who he is. This is depressing.


You can't just expect everyone to know him, can you? People age.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

BACKLUND
PLEASE DO THE CROSS FACE CHICKENWING SUBMISSION.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

DDP returns everyone goes crazy
this loser returns and nobody give an fuck


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

You still got it chants and he hasn't even done a fucking move yet....fuck you crowd


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

you still got it? what lol


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

this is tragic...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

How can you not know who Bob Backlund is.. fucking infuriating.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

No reaction... Unreal...


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

This is so bad...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Eight seconds! Eight seconds! Eight seconds!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Man, this is sad in many ways.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

He's in better shape than Duggan. Why can't Backlund be one of their go-to legends?


----------



## Heimerdinger (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Backlund is so insane


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I have no words right now.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Backlund isn't someone who played a notable part in Raw's history. Should have brought in someone worthwhile.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I like crazy psycho heel Backlund more.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Backlund 4 Prez. Slater 4 Vice Prez.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I'm about to turn this shit off and watch some Dragon Ball. I'm thinking the Android/Cell Saga.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

what a waste of fucking time


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Crazy fucknugget Backlund against Hart was the absolute best. He looks exactly the same.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

nope, it sucked


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Punked Up said:


> You can't just expect everyone to know him, can you? People age.


It makes no sense. In football, you know the classics, in basketball, you know the classics. Regardless of age, you know your history. Just because it's wrestling shouldn't be any different. 

At fucking 8, I knew the legends. I made sure I knew about what I was watching, who to appreciate. I was hooked.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



TJTheGr81 said:


> He's in better shape than Duggan. Why can't Backlund be one of their go-to legends?


Because Duggan gets a bigger pop than half of the roster.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Bob Backlund in the HOF?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Please don't be yes.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

WHY ME?!?!?! /Sid


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Rigged


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

fixed! 

lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Backlund is mental but I love him. And tbf that crossface chickenwing was applied damn quick. It looked pretty good, although we all saw it coming a mile away.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cole...yeah enogh of that stuff in the ring..its all about me...Cole


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

RIGGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Please no...


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I call bullshit.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

;_;


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

:no: rigged


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Dammit they rigged the poll


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Fuck the WWE. They fucked with the poll.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

How will the kayfabe it up when Cole has ring gear underneath?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

75%? This was rigged.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

lol, this whole entire show is a huge middle finger to the IWC.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

75-25? At least make it seem like you didn't just make it up


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

LOL, people really want to see that?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Screw you WWE Universe.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

FIXED!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

That was so rigged.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Lmao bollocks. Couldn't they make it a bit less obvious?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Lol only 25% no... Another awful match... This is ridiculous


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Oh...just happens to be exactly 1/4 and 3/4 ? REALLY?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

what a shocker. back to back 60 years olds in the ring huh


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I really doubt it was 75%.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Well....that was unexpected.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Bullshit


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> I'm about to turn this shit off and watch some Dragon Ball. I'm thinking the Android/Cell Saga.


Amazing saga.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Im sure that poll wasn;t fixed.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Heath Slater, Drew McNrtre, Jack Swagger and The Divas Division should all be in their separate ladder match this sunday. Winner gets relieved of their contract.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

YES YES YES


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

25% of wrestling fans deserve to live.


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Cookie Monster said:


> How can you not know who Bob Backlund is.. fucking infuriating.


Here is the thing. Majority of wrestling fans don't go on the internet looking up Bob Backlund matches. Also last time I checked wrestling isn't a course in 8th grade.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

nooo


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Absolute bollox.. 75% - 25% :lol


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Lawler and Cole....

These guys are the worst duo in recent years...

if ever...

I'd rather listen to Bobby Heenan, no jaw and all (Bless that man!), then Cole or Lawler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**










I don't know.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

oh what a surprise. The "fans" :shaq voted yes 3 to 1


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

FUCK EVERYTHING.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

It's all WWE's fault for the lack of pop. They educate the audience on history when they want, and when they finally do, it's certain wrestlers.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Backlund isn't someone who played a notable part in Raw's history. Should have brought in someone worthwhile.


He was just as notable as Vader. 

He was a regular in the first few years of Raw. Raw did exist before the Attitude Era,


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

nice fractionated numbers there :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

75/25 :lmao 

The NO % is the same # of times i voted no


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

75% yes..fpalm


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Cole looks like he could have had a good promo going... then they cut him off.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Bullshit, i voted no for like 20 minutes straight!


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I thought he was going to shoot


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I don't think I'm watching RAW next week. I can't handle this bullshit anymore.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Luckily, time constraints mean we see less of this


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Hades1313 said:


> You still got it chants and he hasn't even done a fucking move yet....fuck you crowd


*:lmao


and the vote!!! :lmao

and then Cole gets cut off*


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

was it supposed to go to commercial at that point in time.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I am pretty sure everyone on this forum voted no and i voted no like 10 times in a row. The WWE fucking rigged the poll.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

lol at the poll. 

WWE doesn't even try.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

No fucking way that is true. If so, wrestling is in the shits right now. And don't bring up TNA. Yes they are doing good right now but the WWE drives the market. They are killing it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I voted "yes" like a 1,000,000 times and it worked. The WWE Universe has spoken!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Yup Landslide :no:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



BrianAmbrose said:


> Heath Slater, Drew McNrtre, Jack Swagger and The Divas Division should all be in their separate ladder match this sunday. Winner gets relieved of their contract.


winner gets to go main event in TNA


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Marked for the Crossface Chickenwing. seriously some should to take that up as a finisher.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

life is not worth it


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I think this show beat me numb... I don't feel anything even though I know what I"ve seen is horrid.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I thought the result would be at least 90%. Still, the match was obviously going to happen. It scored the highest ratings in the company back in 2011 or whenever it was.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Raw Active huh...

Lets how the fans taste goes...

If it's a bunch of kid Cena fans, well, shoot me now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

God I wish they wouldn't have cut Cole's mic :lol


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

i wish it was backlund vs. lawler- that would BOOST the ratings


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I'd love to know what the roster really thinks of this booking...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Its sad to see people in the thread quit tonight but I don't fucking blame them


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



UknowWho said:


> Marked for the Crossface Chickenwing. seriously some should to take that up as a finisher.


Kana uses it.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



VRsick said:


> winner gets to go main event in TNA


impact is now officially the holy grail of pro wrestling.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Jericho stole this show tonight well maybe besides AJ punk and Bryan which was so ridiculous it was funny


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

One day 75% of the WWE roster is just going to walk out and go on strike.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



BrianAmbrose said:


> Heath Slater, Drew McNrtre, Jack Swagger and The Divas Division should all be in their separate ladder match this sunday. Winner gets relieved of their contract.


don't you dare disrespect heath slater like that, he is miles above mcintyre and swagger, they can barely get a reaction and make everyone fall asleep with boredom, slater gets fucking epic heat, and he's barely on tv other than the past few weeks, he's the epitome of a natural heel, fucking amazing. why do you think vince made him be the guy that the legends beat up instead of swagger or mcintyre? cause they know people would love to see him get his ass kicked. fucking love slater.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

i have legit facepalmed at least 5 times tonight


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Lol this fuckery, worst RAW ever, Cole vs Lawler up next, we just saw some old guy why do we want to watch more?


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Lazy Raw. No effort. By anyone.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



RustyPro said:


> Amazing saga.


Yeah but the Saiyan and Freeza sagas are just as good. The Boo saga is pretty horrible in my opinion. My favorite sagas though are the 22nd Tenkaichi Budoukai and 23rd Tenkaichi Budoukai. Those tournaments are amazing.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



joeisgonnakillyou said:


> impact is now officially the holy grail of pro wrestling.


ROH or DGUSA actually.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Literally no one on Twitter wants the Cole/Lawler match, no one in HERE wants the Cole/Lawler match, who the fuck is voting?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Ryan said:


> ROH or DGUSA actually.


Ring of Honor is unwatchable. It's SO bad. Worse than RAW. It's not close.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Ryan said:


> ROH or DGUSA actually.


DGUSA maybe, ROH is fine as a MMA show.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



A-C-P said:


> 75/25 :lmao
> 
> The NO % is the same # of times i voted no


So it's your fault we have to see this match. You probably were the only person that voted. 26 more times and we would have been spared.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Going on WWE's facebook and reading comments is like visiting a complete opposite universe to this forum. Weird


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



RatedR IWC Star said:


> i have legit facepalmed at least 5 times tonight


I've experienced about 7, and Lawler and Cole are next. FACEPALM x10.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Ryan said:


> ROH or DGUSA actually.


no one watches those jobberfests.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

RAW ACTIVE: WWE have ACTUALLY managed to find a worse booking team than WWE Creative: the fucking morons who watch the programming.

Don't like the 75% of fans voting Cole/Lawler? Stop watching Raw forever after next week's show.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Mainboy said:


> Its sad to see people in the thread quit tonight but I don't fucking blame them


I quit last week. I've been reading the results so far now and yes... I made a damn good choice. Who seriously wants to see Lawler vs Cole?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Cookie Monster said:


> Literally no one on Twitter wants the Cole/Lawler match, no one in HERE wants the Cole/Lawler match, who the fuck is voting?


Vince


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I'm not a Backlund fan in the slightest but he looks great for 62 years old. Good for him.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> Yeah but the Saiyan and Freeza sagas are just as good. The Boo saga is pretty horrible in my opinion. My favorite sagas though are the 22nd Tenkaichi Budoukai and 23rd Tenkaichi Budoukai. Those tournaments are amazing.


My favorite saga is the Cell saga love it when Gohan goes crazy on Cell at the end of their fight great scene.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

IWC VS WWE Universe....

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Cookie Monster said:


> Literally no one on Twitter wants the Cole/Lawler match, no one in HERE wants the Cole/Lawler match, who the fuck is voting?


It was probably based on 4 fans in attendance. 3 said yes, 1 said no. The one who said 'no' was also the one guy cheering for Bob Backlund.

BOOKER!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Walk-In said:


> Ring of Honor is unwatchable. It's SO bad. Worse than RAW. It's not close.


Let's not say things we don't mean or aren't true.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

i CAN DIG IT SUCKA


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



virus21 said:


> Vince


I can already see Vince going all senile mass voting "YES"


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Smackdown?


----------



## mb1025 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Someone should tweet Matt Morgan and ask him if he is sure on that decision of his.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Its Booker!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Well, Booker can bring some class to the show.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Booker and Matthews! NICE!

Keep them there! FOREVER! Bring in Road Dogg, 3 man wrecking crew Y0


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

So, exactly why is Cole/Lawler fighting again.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

VKM has lost the plot. Get Santino on the case.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

LMAO at 75% we know it was rigged from the start


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Booker T in da house.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Hooray it's the Smackdown Commentary Team.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Cookie Monster said:


> Literally no one on Twitter wants the Cole/Lawler match, no one in HERE wants the Cole/Lawler match, who the fuck is voting?


Going on WWE's facebook and reading comments is like visiting a complete opposite universe to this forum. Weird


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The one good thing about this. BOOKER T AND JOSH MATTHEWS ON COMMENTARY. KEEP IT LIKE THIS FOREVER.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

JUST END THIS PLEASE!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Cookie Monster said:


> Literally no one on Twitter wants the Cole/Lawler match, no one in HERE wants the Cole/Lawler match, who the fuck is voting?


The lowest common denominator... the idiotic kids and casuals.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The Sequel to the Sequel of the Sequel to a Wrestlemania match that I never wanted in the first place.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Booker and Josh spamming the YES vote to get some overtime FTW!! 

Not much mind you


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

This marks the first time I've actually turned my television off during Raw.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

These guys have wrestled so many times they're probably due for a DVD release soon.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

King isn't being A STAR


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Please make this quick.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Oh ok...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

At least it was quick.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Headliner said:


> So, exactly why is Cole/Lawler fighting again.


To finally resolve their viagra induced dispute.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

:no:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

He didn't even hit him? Terrible. -5/10


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

What the fuck, really? Lawler pins Cole after spinning him around? :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

At least it was short.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I'm at the point with WWE that if all of their programming were to get cancelled tomorrow, I wouldn't miss it. That's a sad point to get to.


And what was the point of this match? What drugs are they on tonight?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Still a better match than Sheamus vs Bryan Wm28.

10/10 would watch again.

unk2


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Why is this happening.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Cookie Monster said:


> Literally no one on Twitter wants the Cole/Lawler match, no one in HERE wants the Cole/Lawler match, who the fuck is voting?


The WWE bookers off cours 

Thank fuck that was quick


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Are you glad you voted for that you fucking douche bags?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

*Boy Cole really got his there!!!!*


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Huh? That doesn't even make sense


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Walk-In said:


> Ring of Honor is unwatchable. It's SO bad. Worse than RAW. It's not close.


X 2, last time i tried to watch ring of honor i fell asleep in my pc chair and woke up 7 hours later with a stiff back!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I will not offend ROH or their workers by saying this RAW is better.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Well at least it was short


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Lol "Jerry, Jerry, Jerry" just like the Springer show, how appropriate considering this RAW and Springer are both trash.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

LMAO @ Bookers reaction to the GM.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

End this....just END THIS!!! PLEASE!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



BrianAmbrose said:


> These guys have wrestled so many times they're probably due for a DVD release soon.


Well now you've put that thought out into the universe... Ugh.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Ugh......


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

fpalm Make this stop.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Now santino omg this is so bad....


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

hornswaggle = gm?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Save us Santino


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

:lmao :lmao :lmao WHAT I DON'T EVEN


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

It's Cole. Cole is the GM. He's been texting the laptop during the shows through his phone.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Well that was pointless!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Did they explain how the random Raw GM came back?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

This show is like a big fuck you to the IWC.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Oh my god.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

inb4 Hornswoggle as GM.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



BrianAmbrose said:


> It's Cole. Cole is the GM. He's been texting the laptop during the shows through his phone.


and he text himself during that match did he?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

haha. "No I'm not".


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

April 1st 2012 
July 9th 2012 
In the space of 3 months Tna is better than WWE WTF.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

its gonna b hornswaggle isnt it?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

If it's f***ing Horsnwoggle...


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Its fucking hornswoggle, shit


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

That's who it is :no:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

swaggle???...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Hornswaggle for GM fuck that...


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Oh god no. Hornswoggle is GM. God no.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

It's hornswoggle fuck this show.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Hornswaggle or PEte Rose. Calling it


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

guranteed hornswoggle


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

WOWOWOWO THIS IS TRAAAAAAAAAAAAAASH


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

WIXARD OF OX


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Just a reminder RAw will be 3 hours forever soon


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

chyna is raw gm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Okay... not numb anymore... insulted.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The screen was clearly blank!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Under the...NO. THEY BETTER FUCKING NOT.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Is this real life?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Hornswoggle? You have to be fucking kidding me. fpalm


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

:lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Oh my god.....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Jesus wept. Then unlike the rest of us he had the good sense to turn off this show.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Hornswoggle.:lmao

This shit is like a parody of wrestling.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

FUUUUUUUU


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Fucking Hornswoggle?!?!?! fpalm


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

You guys wanted it solved. Are you happy now?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Well at least WWE acknowledged how crap the storyline was


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Just when I thought it couldn't get worse....


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Kill me now!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Omg for the love of everything holy.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I'd forgive them for this show if it turned out to be Steve Blackman or something.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

*walks into room*

So what happened on Raw other than Brodus dancing with kids in the dark (kinda creepy that) and Tensai tossing folks around (kinda blah that)?
AJ looking for wedded bliss? (sounds like old style Raw, maybe ok)
Jerishow versus Kanecena? (why?)
The laptop's back? (why?)
Eve speaking some truth? (well hey, good for her)
Slater and Sin Cara (and he didn't pull off the mask, revealing a legend - that's a waste)
Rigged poll! (shocking...)
And what's this now? 

*Listens to rambling description of all the 'fun' stuff. Tries to think of something nice to say. Fails.*

Well, bye. (still keeping my positivity attitude about WWE and all that)


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Oh fuck you wwe.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



WooKennedy said:


> inb4 Hornswoggle as GM.


WHAT


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

No.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

FUCK OFF


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

You've got to be fuckin' kidding me. Heel turn!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

the crowd popped for hornswoggle, fuck my life.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Well at least the mystery was finally solved -.-


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

O_O

MIND = FUCKED.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The Summer of TNA.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Wtf is this bullshit.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Vince and Co make Raw terrible on purpose. And i dont know why


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Alright, I'm done. Fuck this. DONE.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

fpalm fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Well at least we now know who it's been all along.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

fpalm Make this $#!t stop.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

.....









WCW 2000 is chuckling right now.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

fpalm wow i don't know what to say...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I almost thought for a second that they were going to go with my idea of making Skynet or Hal 9000 the Computer Raw GM. 


But seriously, whoever wrote this....I hate you. I severely hate you.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Oh my. This really is for 9 year olds.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

i feel we need three stooges music here


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

what....the fuck...am...i...watching


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I hate this show.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

no words.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

This is so bad. Like really horrible. What the fuck am I watching tonight?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The fuckery of it all.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Oh my fucking god. Wrestling is dead.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Oh my God.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

he is from Vinnie Mac's loins...so heel Swaggle


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Hornswoggle the ultimate heel


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

HORNSWOGGLE IS THE FUCKING ANNONYMUS RAW GM?! FUCK THIS COMPANY.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Seriously, what is this?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Fucking hell............................


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I quit.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Fucking stupid


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

How exactly did Hornswaggle get that authority in the first place? Who gave it to him? Why? What was his motive for doing those things he did?


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

OMG...

This is the...

I'm embarrassed...

I'm sorry, but it's never been this blatantly BAD


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**










Every fucking segment.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

This is a sad day.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

....

This just reached new levels of terrible. So the anonymous gm was hornswoggle.. all this time? How climactic.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Yep. Fuck you WWE.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Hornswoggle kicking Cole made me laugh out loud. He's actually pretty funny when he's not used week in, week out like he was in 2009 with the god-awful Chavo program.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

The writers have totally lost their fucking minds when they wrote this show tonight. Total utter garbage by the likes I've never seen.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Ok...you all have every right to complain about THAT.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

USA Network should just cancel this bullshit


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Well.. mysterys from 2010 finally revealed... now if we could just find out what that hole "bigger picture" nexus was all about... gotta be Mae Young.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

When Triple H takes over, he should fire every last person on RAW.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I love WWE and everything but sometimes they really make it difficult for me to want to watch.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

God i love the pg wwe.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

*This business deserves to die.*

Booker I share your pain.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Hornswoggle... Just a loss of words


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Oh god its 2009/2010 all over again


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

.......................................................


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

LOL @ Booker T

'Tell me I did not just see that!'

:lmao


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Jesus that was bad...


----------



## physics man (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Worst Raw I've seen years.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Even the nut huggers can't defend that....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

A No Holds Barred promo is the perfect thing to follow that segment


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I think it's time for some Dragon Ball. I hate the 21st century.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I must have slipped into a wormhole back a year because there is NO WAY WE ARE WATCHING COLE vs LAWLER AGAIN!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

At this point, I just watch WWE to see how far it has fallen from even 5 years ago...


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

That was so embarrassing. I just don't get this company anymore..


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

My jaw is open at the pure fuckery.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Atleast they finished off that storyline...


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

lol WWE has hit a new low with this BS


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

It's as if we're in the WWE twilight zone. 

And what was that about the crowd people were saying earlier about being pumped?

Well consider them deflated at this point.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

ok sadly this has got REALLY horrible... I can take a lot, but this has plunged to new depths of crap!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Hornswaggle. 

I think it's time I stop watching wwe. That was absolute pish. The program is going absolutely knowhere. This episode is the worst in a long time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

OK YOU KNOW WHAT!!! 


FUCK YOU FOR MAKING FUN OF HOGAN!!! You just put THIS Tom Fuckery on your TV Show and you have the gall to make fun of Hogan for a movie that Vince McMahon wrote & produced? Yeah, fuck you WWE.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

WE GOT MUSIC!

Stop fucking complaining, we actually got music tonight!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Ok yeah I think I'm done after this episode.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Fucking hornswoggle. Why didn't they fire this little idiot yet? Goddamnit.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Still not as bad as any AJ segment.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Tell me I didn't just see that..


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

You think Taker is sitting at home watching this going "Ya know what....fuck the Streak....I want nothing to do with this fucking company"


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I remember the threads of the people cracking the mystery and 'proving' it was HBK or Austin or Vince. It was Hornswoggle. How do you feel guys?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I couldn't think of a worse way to wrap that up if i fucking tried.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

............................................________ 
....................................,.-‘”...................``~., 
.............................,.-”...................................“-., 
.........................,/...............................................”:, 
.....................,?......................................................\, 
.................../...........................................................,} 
................./......................................................,:`^`..} 
.............../...................................................,:”........./ 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../ 
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../ 
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/ 
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....} 
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../ 
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../ 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-” 
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\ 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__ 
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-, 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\ 
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__ 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==`` 
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\ 
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

That made me embarrassed to even be watching this. It literally made me feel uncomfortable. :no:


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

WWE...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Lol the iwc rages


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



JobbyJobberson said:


> How exactly did Hornswaggle get that authority in the first place? Who gave it to him? Why? What was his motive for doing those things he did?


You forgot Vince McMahon is his daddy? :vince


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I feel like I am watching an episode from 2010.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Hulk Hogan movie on dvd being promoted? Must be a slow dvd period for WWE right now.


----------



## cammyg97 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I logged on for the first time in 3 months to say....what the fuck is happening?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



SporadicAttack said:


> Still not as bad as any AJ segment.


Dude really?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Russo you are not that bad! save the wwe!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Worst heel turn ever! Why would Hornswoggle support Cole on more than one occasion?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Only reason I'm watching at this point is for more AJ. And Eve isn't too bad either.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

I stopped watching mid Cole-King, so Hornswoggle is the GM?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Hogan has been sniffing RAW tonight I see.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**






Just last year, ffs.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Seriously. Watch it as Mystery Science Theater and this becomes the best episode of RAW ever. :lol


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Maybe next week they will reveal the higher calling Nexus was talking about.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

i'm shocked at the shitiness. i just have a blank stare going. i was going to go over to my buddy's house who is a super casual fan to watch as well. i'm so glad i didn't. he would have laughed and banned me from ever returning


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

You know why raw is bad? _Isnt this the first time back in Denver since this?_










I think they are punishing Denver with this show..... anyone else think so?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

TNA.. I'm coming.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Anybody else get the feeling like the writers on Raw are planning of offing themselves tonight?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

This is WWE's way of telling us that the product isn't for us anymore. Shit should be on the same channel as Sesame Street. Maybe they can use Big Bird for an angle.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



richyque said:


> God i love the pg wwe.


Your sig makes my anger feel confused and uncomfortable


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Headliner said:


> This is WWE's way of telling us that the product isn't for us anymore. Shit should be on the same channel as Sesame Street.


Yeah....this isn't the PG era anymore. It's the fucking 2-year old era.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

i think I'll watch RAW 1000... then it may be time to check out of watching raw for a while, I really don't want to give them any extra ratings that might encourage them to continue this shit!

We should all watch TNA to give it a ratings boost, maybe something like that may scare WWE into wising the fuck up!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

and we got a mixed tag match for the main even, business is picking up?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

The only reason WWE can get away with this is because they know everyone will watch the 1,000th episode of RAW anyway. And you know you all will.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

So I'll see you all next week?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

And hey everybody, in two weeks we get one more hour of this. Yay!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Dat change, CM Punk. Dat change.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I'm being serious when I say this has been one of the worst Raws in years fire whoever thought up the ideas for tonight


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Serpent01 said:


> I feel like I am watching an episode from 2010.


That's because you are, only difference is some faces have changed.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I guess I should consider the WWE dead at this point, because this sesame street fuckery has been from start to finish complete SHIT unless you're 7. And even then, I would be hesitant.


----------



## AdamLCFC (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

The start was so cringeworthy its good. Honestly don't know if i love it or hate it. 

Side note - Amazing signs in the crowd tonight. 
'Boring' (It was placed and timed great) 
'Well thats embarrassing' 
and there is a Jericho one that flashes that i love


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

This is the first time I've said this as I'm usually a staunch supporter of the show but I'm <-->this<--> close to giving up on Raw.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



x096 said:


> Maybe next week they will reveal the higher calling Nexus was talking about.


This.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



eireace said:


> i think I'll watch RAW 1000... then it may be time to check out of watching raw for a while, I really don't want to give them any extra ratings that might encourage them to continue this shit!
> 
> We should all watch TNA to give it a ratings boost, maybe something like that may scare WWE into wising the fuck up!


I agree nobody watch Raw or Smackdown anymore besides for the AJ segments. Let's all watch TNA instead. Their product is going places.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

"RAW is Bath Salts" :lmao

Who's responsible? I must rep.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



cammyg97 said:


> I logged on for the first time in 3 months to say....what the fuck is happening?


Pure, unadulterated madness.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

WWE Creative: 

Say lets do everything that sucked in 2010 tonight!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



eireace said:


> i think I'll watch RAW 1000... then it may be time to check out of watching raw for a while, I really don't want to give them any extra ratings that might encourage them to continue this shit!
> 
> We should all watch TNA to give it a ratings boost, maybe something like that may scare WWE into wising the fuck up!


We don't matter, the IWC means jack shit to main stream wrestling.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Hey guys atleast Punk is in the raw main event two weeks in a row! :troll


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

ZACK DOWN


Amber B said:


> Dat change, CM Punk. Dat change.


:lol


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

How did Hornswaggle see what Booker T did if he was under the ring? :hmm:


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Cm Punk and Vince build to Money in the bank 2011 contract singing last year.
Now we get this fucking garbage.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I can't wait for TNA


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

That voting had to be rigged.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Lawler....I hate you.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Part of me will probably regret not going to the 1000th RAW since I live here in St. Louis, but I haven't been able to convince myself to go to a show in nearly a decade now. Shit like this really doesn't help.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

This is NOT the same Raw from last year July. 

:smh: Somebody fire Hornswoggle.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

You know what could make this show worse? The Miz. Or a Chris Benoit hologram. Actually, the second thing sounds awesome.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Ok lets just pretend this RAW never happened.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Walk-In said:


> The only reason WWE can get away with this is because they know everyone will watch the 1,000th episode of RAW anyway. And you know you all will.


I won't.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



WallofShame said:


> How did Hornswaggle see what Booker T did if he was under the ring? :hmm:


He's streaming like the rest of us.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Eve, now there's a woman.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Headliner said:


> This is WWE's way of telling us that the product isn't for us anymore. Shit should be on the same channel as Sesame Street. Maybe they can use Big Bird for an angle.


Well Beaker from the Muppets is related to Sheamus.

By the way, I'm just waiting for someone to discover a segment where Hornswoggle was in-ring when the Anonymous GM chimed in.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

this time last year, punk had that amazing segment with vince. NOW WE GET THIS SHIT. WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Tits to save us all.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Eve's body is sick!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

SON OF A BITCH LAWLER AND COLE ARE BACK.


----------



## mdieselone (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Does Vince still hold a grudge against Denver? Hmm..


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Please EVE and AJ make love save this show!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Times like this make me happy to know TNA exist


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

YES!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Been a while since I've heard Eve's theme.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



Tedious said:


> I remember the threads of the people cracking the mystery and 'proving' it was HBK or Austin or Vince. It was Hornswoggle. *How do you feel guys?*


horny


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

also coming up next week, who raised the briefcase in that stone cold vs shane and vince ladder match


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

It's times like this where I wish Ted Turner still owned WCW... I'm literally embarrassed to be watching... Changed the channel. Guess I'll be tuning in to spike tv this week to see what the whole Aries thing is about *sigh*


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

yep, I decided not to watch WWE today and I was right, I'm not missing shit, I think i'll be on a wwe hiatus for a long while


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

On a more positive note, the graphics for 'Zackdown' look sweet tbh. They made some effort there.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Hey finally someone who deserves their job in the WWE.
I am not even excited for Bryan something wrong with me or what.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Swaggle couldn't talk but he could type

...hmm...in NXT AJ and Swaggle were a couple...and he does have power as "GM"


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



timfly said:


> This.


I hope


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Bryan the GOAT, soon to be WWE champ! :jay2


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Eve's ass somewhat soothes the pain.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Did Gillberg raise the briefcase at KOTR 99? I'm now inclined to believe so.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> "RAW is Bath Salts" :lmao
> 
> Who's responsible? I must rep.


Unfortunately, that was me.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

Disregarding the AJ/Punk/Bryan garbage tonight's been a good show. It's just a shame that these talentless hacks get to open and close Raw.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Swerve idea here AJ leaves with Cole 

or

She leaves with Kane because she's pregnant with his baby


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I take back what I said earlier. This is worse than 2009 Raw.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Zatarian's butterfree shrimp? Even their sponsors seem third rate.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Eve :yum


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



mdieselone said:


> Does Vince still hold a grudge against Denver? Hmm..


To put on this shitty of a show for PAYING customers? That would be a fucking horrible thing to do...absolutely disgusting if he intentionally sabotaged a show because he has a grudge against Stan Kronke.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

AJ is the only reason I'm watching either show at this point.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I can see Bryan costing Eve the match.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

That fucking theme...is seriously growing on me. And it scares me.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Eve has a smokin hot ass


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I could just imagine Bryan and CM Punk's face at this entire show.

Leaving ROH to join this crap.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



genocide_cutter said:


> Times like this make me happy to know TNA exist


Times like this make me happy to know Alcohol exists


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

why is there an overrun on this pile of fuckery?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Hey, you all wanted Punk to Main Event RAW again...rofl.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Mordar said:


> yep, I decided not to watch WWE today and I was right, I'm not missing shit, I think i'll be on a wwe hiatus for a long while


Right now. I'm gonna watch the 1000th RAW and then I'm not watching WWE again till pre-WM to see who Taker will face.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

This is a fucking joke


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Did Gillberg raise the briefcase at KOTR 99? I'm now inclined to believe so.


THIS


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Disregarding the AJ/Punk/Bryan garbage tonight's been a good show. It's just a shame that these talentless hacks get to open and close Raw.


It is mind-blowing how backwards you have it.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Kinda sad how the WWE champ can only main event when AJ is involved.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I find AJ to be horribly overrated and is getting way too much TV time now. Im over her.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

You know what this show needs? The Rock, Brock Lesnar, Paul Heyman, & Triple H. Yeah, they are the best parts of the WWE this year and they aren't even there every week.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Daniel no reaction bryan.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

AJ is the only person in this match who doesn't practice Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. This match will end in a triangle choke.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

dam im pissed


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

AJ's husband is Eve


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

AJ is cute, but overkill WWE.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Say what you want but the epic fail of that last segment got the crowd pumped for the main event. I'm looking for any positive possible here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Antho10000 said:


> Kinda sad how the WWE champ can only main event when AJ is involved.


Do you know the hierarchy? 

Cena > AJ > WWE title > Everything else


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



James1o1o said:


> I could just imagine Bryan and CM Punk's face at this entire show.
> 
> Leaving ROH to join this crap.


I doubt Punk gives a shit what the show's like as long as he's WWE Champion.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Nimbus said:


> Daniel no reaction bryan.


Funny


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

SWERVE: Eve and AJ are in love with each other.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



James1o1o said:


> I could just imagine Bryan and CM Punk's face at this entire show.
> 
> Leaving ROH to join this crap.


They get good paychecks. Their faces are not what you think they are.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Oh its been an incredible night alright Cole. I can't even put into words the best way to describe it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

What when down with the RAW GM?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

This past few weeks hell this past month has made me forget that MITB is on this Sunday, too bad they choose the wrong Sunday for a PPV. BREAKING BAD SEASON 5 PREMIER AND WALKING DEAD SEASON 3 TRAILER :mark:


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Can you belive it last year was Punk and Cena the build to Money in the bank. 
Now we get this fuck this company man I feel like crying.It's like supporting Liverpool talking about the old glory days when you are watching WWE right now.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Prideisking said:


> AJ's husband is Eve


*crosses fingers* :mark::mark:


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

AJ/Eve kiss. Calling it now.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



TripleG said:


> Lawler....I hate you.


Make a video of you saying that.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Prideisking said:


> AJ's husband is Eve


If they end RAW with those 2 kissing I will forever forgive WWE for that last segment


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Lol Punk just pulled a Chael Sonnen with that back elbow attempt.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I think AJ is hot, but jesus she doesnt deserve as much TV time as she is getting.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

AJ is the star of this program. The Flagship superstar of the WWE in my eyes, and I'm not even trolling.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

LOL @ The Punk "Chael Sonnen" spinning back fist


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Anyone else notice the spinning backhand/stumble followed by the knee to the chest? 

Thinly veiled jab at Sonnen for botching his own backhand against Silva, followed by the knee. 

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

AJ needs to walk out with Eve! Nothing gets ratings like HLA


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Everyone who is complaining will watch RAW next week. Don't care what you say.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



timfly said:


> They get good paychecks. Their faces are not what you think they are.


They are the only 2 people in the WWE I can honestly say probably care about wrestling.

EDIT: Count Tyson and Natalya in that also.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



timfly said:


> They get good paychecks. Their faces are not what you think they are.


Very good paychecks...especially considering they would get 10% of the same salary at ROH, plus 10% of the same exposure. As bad as WWE has been, they are the monopoly on mainstream wrestling.


----------



## Mr. Marketable (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

AJ has a sweet ass


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Cyon said:


> SWERVE: Eve and AJ are in love with each other.


And they end the show with a live sex celebration.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

please..just start making out..thats not to much to ask is it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

You know what, fuck it. 

Get Kelly Kelly & Layla out there and lets just have a Lesbian Orgy between the four girls. I will go for pure smut at this point.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Eve >>>> AJ.

But you already knew that.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

WOW. I think PUNK and BRYAN actually paid homage to Anderson Silvas fight. Cm punk did a spinning backfist and missed , fell on his ass. Then Bryan did a knee to the stomach lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



mdieselone said:


> Does Vince still hold a grudge against Denver? Hmm..


He has a grudge with making sense, sobriety and shows that are watchable.



> Gregory Shane Helms ‏@ShaneHelmsCom
> 
> After that last segment, @H2Hwaitress is currently hiding all the dangerous household chemicals and placing me on suicide watch.


Exactly. :lmao


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Of course Punk only gets a five minute match, at least it's the main event.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

*ONE MORE HOUR 

ONE MORE HOUR


ONE MORE HOUR



ONE MORE HOUR*


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



LadyCroft said:


> *ONE MORE HOUR
> 
> ONE MORE HOUR
> 
> ...


That might be the scariest part of this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Damn. Bryan played Eve like that though.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Bryan played Eve! :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



timfly said:


> Everyone who is complaining will watch RAW next week. Don't care what you say.


Your point? Just because Raw was/is shit doesn't mean we should quit watching it forever.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Hey Aj can wrestle pretty good


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I'm gonna puke. For the 8th time tonight.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

This is the go-home show?

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

That just happened.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

5 stars main event! storm vs hardy compared to this is shit!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Wwe champion gets a 5min match. Fucking crap


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Bryan is terrible on the mic LMAO.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Well then. 

:lmao Punk is still awesome at times.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> This is the go-home show?
> 
> :lmao


This is the fuck-off show


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

SWERVE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

She's going to leave with Hornswoggle, isn't she?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Damn. I was hoping AJ would leave with Eve. Bit too much to hope for I guess haha.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I'm laughing out loud. Bryan is da GOAT


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Only a lesbian angle can save us now...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Punk and Bryan must be dying on the inside.. I mean... how can you not..................


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

_This_ is your main-event, folks. :lol


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

This is the best RAW that I have ever seen. I have been laughing from beginning to end. You can't make this shit up.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

only thing good bout that match was Punks spinning backhand whif and knee followed by Bryan. lol Punk is a fan of Sonnen right?

Cant wait to see the backlash to this Raw. no work for the next 2 days so i can stay up and enjoy the comments.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Oh my. Rejected.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

REJECTED


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Damn, I was hoping Punk would call her a crazy bitch!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Don't cry AJ


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

*See on Sunday who gets AJ*


And wins the WWE Title


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

John Pollock is going to have a field day reviewing this show. Possible best edition of Review-a-Raw EVER coming up tomorrow.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

This is gay as fuck.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

YOU'RE A VAGINA PUNK

A FUCKING VAGINA


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Oh Punk, what has become of your character..


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Why do I feel that the Punk shoot was now REAL and this is Vince's form of ironic punishment against him?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Double slap coming?


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Bryan's FACE >>>>>> GOAT


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

COME HOME AJ


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

THIS. IS. MADNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Stone Cold would be embarrassed if this happened in his era. Absolutely disgusted. This is the end of the show? They start and end the show with this CRAP two straight WEEKS? FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

"Come home AJ. It's late and your parents are worried."


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

AJ COME HOME


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

AJ COME HOME!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I need a gif of Bryan laughing at Punk getting slapped.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

:lmao DAT CHUCKLE by Bryan


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

:lmao :lmao Bryan is the fucking best


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

once u go bryan theres no point in tryin


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Rock, Brock and DX at 1000 EP Raw and it still isn't sold out. Says a lot.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Predictable as shit.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

This show needs...


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

BRYANS FACE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Hades1313 said:


> This is the fuck-off show


Reps haha


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Do people actually like this shit?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I'm so confused. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

And that segment accomplished absolutely nothing.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

What the hell is going on? AJ chick is crazy


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

The crowd is loving this shit! AJ is the shit! All she needs is a better theme!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

What the fuckity fuck was that?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

2 pussies in the middle of that ring


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

ITS OVER. YES YES YES


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

This is actually a storyline about female empowerment and taking back the night.

(Y)


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

AJ is gonna pin both Punk and Bryan and count the 1-2-3 for herself and become the wwe champion


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

YES


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Fuuuuck me


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

The first hour of Raw was awful but, the second was decent


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Punk is officially mind fucked and buried. Thank you, genius WWE writers, bookers, hollywood fucktards, and of course, thank you Vince McMahon and CM Punk ass for watering the best talent you had last year down into THIS.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

i think punk's pissed off, bryan's shocked look, and aj's YES chants saved that sort of painful closing.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

so apparently she's gonna marry Lil' Jimmy...


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

i can't keep going from sesame street segment to days of our lives segment and back again. i just can't do it


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Bryan's face after he got slapped NEEDS to be a smilie


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

The show was everything I thought it would be. The AJ segments were abhorrent, but everything else was enjoyable.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I'm always willing to give things a second chance but this product is lazy and taxing. I quit.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

raw 1000 and then that's me done! will check out the odd segments online but not giving them ratings for this shit

Suggest you do the same

I know IWC means fuck all to WWE, but who knows if enough of us do it, maybe they'll notice... maybe??? probably not though! aw well


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

This is not a storyline.

Storylines have arcs, progression and a plausible ending.

This is just a girl doing random shit twice a week that makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

CM Punk - how the mighty have fallen. 

He's such a sellout now. No more speeches or witty banter. All play along and McMahon reform, supports the anti bully campaign. Sad.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



virus21 said:


> This show needs...


I have been saying this in the thread all night! I'm telling you people, Monday Night RAW is the best most unintentionally hilarious show ever.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Last week was perfect for an go home show.
This was awful why end it like this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



NikkiSixx said:


> This is actually a storyline about female empowerment and taking back the night.
> 
> (Y)


I hate you for making me laugh at something that was actually supposed to be funny. :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


>


YES.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

One of the worst raws ever. If people enjoyed it then I think it's obvious your like whatever they put out no matter how hard they try.
After the 1000th show I'm done with WWE as its just not aimed at an adult audience anymore. It's aimed at young kids. 
Wrestling is dying for sure.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

At the ppv AJ is going to count 1 2 IT DOESN'T MATTER WHO THE CHAMPION IS she then grabs the belt and skips off to the back.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Trifektah said:


> This is not a storyline.
> 
> Storylines have arcs, progression and a plausible ending.
> 
> This is just a girl doing random shit twice a week that makes no sense whatsoever.


Nah, plenty of storylines lack arcs, progressions, and plausible endings. What you're looking for (not that I really agree with you) is that this is not a GOOD storyline (or GOOD writing).


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I am praying to the wrestling gods that Austin just shows up one day stuns EVERY SINGLE PERSON IN THIS DAMN COMPANY. Flips them off, grabs the mic and says "THIS IS THE SORRIEST PIECE OF SHIT GARBAGE CRAP EVER IN THE HISTORY OF WRESTLING"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Innocent Bystander said:


> Why do I feel that the Punk shoot was now REAL and this is Vince's form of ironic punishment against him?


I've been saying that for months but people just thought I was being a hat0r troll.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I like AJ but seriously she has kinda ruined the feud.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Is it me or was the only match that got 5 minutes or more was the one with Cena, Jericho, Kane, and Big Show?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


>


Get that piece of trash out of this section.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

So despite Punk being WWE champ for 7 months, he headlines Raw only after WWE decides to make AJ a main eventer. Ok.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

And now the audience has to sit through smackdown LOl


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


>


May be time I tried out TNA properly


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Oh really Punk? I thought Bryan wanted to marry AJ because he loves her.

God, this show has SUCKED tonight. It's aimed at 9 year old kids.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**

*Huge Match Made On WWE's Twitter.*











Looks like Headliners wish just came true.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Well like I said in my thread I will watch MITB, 1000 raw and summerslam them I'm done with wwe.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Get that piece of trash out of this section.


we're in the RAW section, though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


>


Splooge.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

One of the worst shows of the year.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Tonight has given the TNA marks more reason to say TNA is better (which by the way, it still isn't).


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

oh man the TNA die hards will love this lol. Raw sucked ass, hoping Impact and SD are good this week.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

This has went from a bad, kind of overrated story line where you had too much of AJ last week into some weird, totally embarrassed to be a wrestling fan shit this week.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



BrianAmbrose said:


> *Huge Match Made On WWE's Twitter.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They forgot to put the special ref: Fred


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Trouble Trouble said:


> Tonight has given the TNA marks more reason to say TNA is better (which by the way, it still isn't).


Bullshit


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



SoupMan Prime said:


> oh man the TNA die hards will love this lol. Raw sucked ass, hoping Impact and SD are good this week.


It doesn't make someone a TNA die hard to acknowledge that TNA has the better show right now. Nor does it make someone a WWE die hard to admit that they are having some problems and far from perfect.

TNA has been bad for ten years. They've been good for the last three months. Give them their due when they earn it.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

The titles don't matter, only AJ who they've now killed by shoving her into every segment, it's jumped the shark so far that it's on another beach.

MITB doesn't matter, only Raw 1000. In which we get 3 hours of this shit.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Get that piece of trash out of this section.


:lmao


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Think about last year's Money in the Bank build-up. Now look at this year's.

Still looking forward to Raw 1000, but I have to say (and I say this rarely): tonight's show was shitty.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Punk is an sell out.
Would Steve Austin ever agree to this angle no he would beat the shit out of the writers, if they gave him this shit.Would The Rock ever agree to this angle,mo he would also beat the shit out of the writers if the gave him this shit.How could Punk agree to this he should of left and went back to ROH or even end up being with good friends like Zema Ion,Samoa Joe and Austin Aries in Tna.Daniel Bryan should even consider leaving the company for ROH or go to Tna.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Against my better judgement (and as a final test of my new Positivity! Love! View with joyful eyes of a child! Attitude toward WWE 2012) I watched the last ten minutes. 

That was....
I think maybe...
er...

I give up, it was wrong in every way possible. Maybe it would have been awesome in a _this-is-hilarious-insanity_ way if I'd watched the whole show? I bet that's it! It was great taken as a whole! Right? RIGHT????


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Trifektah said:


> Bullshit


And which part is bullshit, the fact that TNA fans will use this to say TNA is better or MY OPINION that it still isn't?


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Shaddw said:


> Oh really Punk? I thought Bryan wanted to marry AJ because he loves her.
> 
> God, this show has SUCKED tonight. It's aimed at 9 year old kids.


The three people in the main-event look like kids so it makes sense in that respect.


----------



## Mr. Marketable (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Since theyve combined RAW and Smackdown and they're filming SD in front of the same audience, do the wrestlers act as if Raw was a diff night? Do they acknowledge that Raw happened literally minutes prior to the SD taping? I dont get it


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Raw 2011>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>This unwanted bullshit


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Trouble Trouble said:


> Tonight has given the TNA marks more reason to say TNA is better (which by the way, it still isn't).


Really? It isn't? I don't Understand how you can say that after tonight's show. I've been a fan of WWE for 13 years and I never in my life thought I would say that TNA is better but right now they are


----------



## undertakery2j (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I usually hate the cynicism and pessimism on here and people declaring every episode the worst ever, but that episode was awful. One match lasted more than 3 minutes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Skip to *8:32*.
Replace Jasmine St Claire's name with WWE and that's how I feel.


----------



## liberty_JAC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Raw Rant*

I don't know if this belongs in the Raw forum or the Rant forum. It's about Raw. So let's go with that.

1. Michael Cole starts the show off saying, "This is the 999th episode of Monday Night Raw! Only two episodes left until our 1,000 episode!" Way to go, Michael.

2. The "Yes" chant is very over, but they should cut it back a weeeeeee bit during Bryan segments (except when he's in-ring) and just let the audience do it spontaneously. It's more awesome that way (i.e., during the Cole/King segment when they panned to all the "Yes" signs - that was good).

3. Swagger is on a losing streak. He can't beat anyone. So they award him with a match against the WHC.

4. Jericho is back. The real Jericho. Not the stupid whiny Jericho they had John Cena squash. Not the stupid whiny Jericho they had Punk squash. The funny, witty Jericho that finds everything comical and doesn't really give a shit. Thank god for that.

4. Is Vickie gonna turn on Ziggler soon? That'd be awesome so he can finally go face, but keep his "show off" gimmick.

5. I think the moral of this Cheetos commercial is that if you get really high at your job and eat Cheetos, you can prevent bank robberies.

6. Watching that Stephanie's "favorite Raw moment" segment reminded me of how awesome the WWE used to be when they just beat up women. Seriously. If AJ doesn't finally turn heel and do the power-couple thing with Bryan or someone, they need to just have someone put her through a table. Why? That's not the point. Why _not!?_ It's not like half of the other shit the WWE does makes any god damn sense, so why not put some women through some tables?

7. John Cena getting booed. His promos are so gay. Fuck John Cena. Remember when he did this stupid promo last week? Seriously though. Same promo. Talking about how "brutal" MITB was. Fuck, remember when he did this same exact promo during his feud with Kane. "Soon I will face Kane. And I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know what you're thinking. Ooooohhhhh yah! I know! I know what you're thinking. I know. Kane is brutal, he's vicious, he's crazy, he's a monster, he's worse than (insert retarded joke) taking your kid to Michael Jackson's house! But seriously, ladies and gentleman. (*serious face*) Kane is a monster. The man was BORN IN HELL. But if he thinks he can stop me from getting to WrestleMania, if he thinks he can beat JOHN CENA, well... he may be right! He is a monster, a 7 foot tall, strong, vicious, powerful monster! But that won't stop me from doing everything in my power to beat him! THAT IS A PROMISE! I WILL DO EVERYTHING IN MY POWER TO DEFEAT THE BIG RED MACHINE, EVEN IF IT TAKES THE LAST INCH OF MY LIFE! I WILL NEVER STOP FIGHTING FOR WHAT IS RIGHT AND IMPORTANT IN THIS WORLD!"

stfu already.

8. Speaking of Kane, remember his awesome promo when he was champion, where he said he was going to find the man who hurt Undertaker and destroy him. But it turned out to be Kane? Kane is a truly under-rated talent, in the ring and on the mic. This is what a real promo sounds like.

9. Did you know Kane is legitimately a really intelligent guy in real life? It helps you cut good promos when you're not a retarded white "rapper" from middle-class, suburban Massachusetts. Seriously though. (Y)

10. I hate Cena's stupid fucking "fisherman" suplex type thing. He jumps all dramatically with both his feet before he brings the suplex backwards, but for some reason he grabs down towards the other wrestlers thigh (practically the calf), as if he's trying to do a fisherman suplex, but he doesn't really grab the thigh and he usually is already bringing the wrestler back before he gets his arm down there. Fucking retard. This is not a fisherman suplex. THIS is a fisherman suplex (technically with a bridged pin, but it's the part before the execution we're mainly referring to).

11. Are they trying to pass this boyish-looking Edge Shave Gel guy as some kind of pimp? He doesn't look like he can even grow facial hair. He's got a prep-boy part and has a borderline mullet, kinda like Around the Horn's Tony Reali. It's believable that the guy gets laid. I have no problem with that part. I bet he gets enough tail. It's the idea that he needs to shave that I find hard to believe.

12. Why did they ring the bell randomly in this tag match? Since when is your tag team partner not allowed to grab the guy who is pinning you and pull him out of the ring? But they randomly ring the bell when Big Show does it...?

13. On a positive note, at least John Cena left the segment with all the momentum, which typically means he won't win the match come Sunday. Then again, Cena is the one guy in the WWE who they ignore that rule for whenever they feel like, depending on how unstoppable they wanna make him look. 

14. Sin Cara. When this guy originally debuted he botched everything. His matches were slow-paced and lifeless. Remember that? Yahhhh...... 

15. Bob Backlund. (Y)

16. Some idiot with an ICP sign in the crowd. Fucking Juggalos. I guarantee he's a Cena mark. Seriously, introduce me to a Juggalo that hates Cena and I'll... fuck, I don't know what I'll do. Juggalos love corny, cheezy, poorly-written shit blanketed with pseudo-toughness. Cena's perfect for them.

17. This asian chick slowly gets more and more fuckable as this Ruffles commercial goes on.

18. Last week Booker T said "shucky ducky quack quack". I wish he'd say that once every week. I'd mark out every time.

19. For all the WWE's talk of "anti-bullying" they sure do have their faces bully lots of people. Last week they picked on Eve, and this week they pick on Cole. They even had Cena totally bully Cole and Johnny Ace in the past months. And not in a fun way like when The Rock and Jericho used to call Stephanie a slut, "The Gore and the WHOOORRREEEE!!!!". That's funny. But just in like really mean, petty ways. I watch it and it's like, "Wow, you guys are petty mother fuckers. Try to have some self-respect."

20. Oh, so Hornswoggle is the Anonymous GM? Yah. I can see that. Definitely. You definitely didn't just come up with that two hours before the show.

20. Eve is banging. Please tell me we get to see AJ make out with Eve now. That's the only thing this whole schtick is missing. A lesbian angle. Then Bryan can pull a Tommy Dreamer. YES!

21. I am Jack's utter disappointment.

22. At least on Sunday we get to see Punk/Bryan II. Should be a great wrestling match.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

AJ was only on 2 segments this week, people exaggerating as usual.

That ending still gives me hope that AJ screws Punk on Sunday, and Bryan and Punk's expressions were hilarious. Good stuff!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Trouble Trouble said:


> Tonight has given the TNA marks more reason to say TNA is better *(which by the way, it still isn't)*.


thats not what you were on about in chatbox bro. Talking out of both sides of your mouth to try and get rep? lol


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

The ONLY thing that was good about this show was Punk and Bryan replaying the Silva/Sonnen II finish in their match.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Caught the last 5 minutes of Raw, it's a damn shame that a woman has become the bigger issue than the WWE title. This damn storyline better end with some epic shit or Ima be HOT.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Just noticed the thread's name change. Raw is Bath Salts. :lmao


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Trouble Trouble said:


> Tonight has given the TNA marks more reason to say TNA is better (which by the way, it still isn't).


You don't know the business if you think WWE, with the trash it has been putting out for the last month, is better than TNA right now.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Thread title needs to be changed to "Boxing Died Last Month; Tonight Wrestling Dies"


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



mpredrox said:


> Really? It isn't? I don't Understand how you can say that after tonight's show. I've been a fan of WWE for 13 years and I never in my life thought I would say that TNA is better but right now they are


Reason is that I've been watching WWE pretty regular for the better part of 15 years and refuse to give up on it but have been watching TNA sparsely over the past 10 years and don't feel that just because Aries won the belt, TNA is better. I don't even like Aries and my favorite TNA guys are ex WWE guys (with the exception of AJ Styles).


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

what a terrible Raw. i regretted watching it. Should have just watched Dark Knight or just played some Skyrim. or read some books i have.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Amber B said:


> Skip to *8:32*.
> Replace Jasmine St Claire's name with WWE and that's how I feel.


:lmao


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Well I'm not watching RAW next week. I will prolly check out the 1000th episode to see Rock and hopefully Taker and Austin. But I won't be watching RAW again after that.

I'm gonna give TNA one more try. Try it twice already and didn't care for it, but it just can't be worse than that RAW.....it just can't.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



vanboxmeer said:


> The ONLY thing that was good about this show was Punk and Bryan replaying the Silva/Sonnen II finish in their match.


I thought AJ got the pin over Eve? I wasn't paying any attention to the match so I might be wrong.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

For you DC fans: You know the Anti-life Equation that Darksied was looking for? We just watched it


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Definitely a horrible RAW, just horrible.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Trouble Trouble said:


> And which part is bullshit, the fact that TNA fans will use this to say TNA is better or MY OPINION that it still isn't?


OK, so then IN YOUR OPINION, when has WWE ever been bad? What, specifically, do you look for in a show? What tonight on this show enthralled you?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

"come home" :lmao


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

DELETE


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I'm not one to bitch about the show as a whole, but good god damn that was fucking awful. The only thing I liked is they kept the WWE title picture unpredictable. And Eve slaying it in her promo. And Jericho trolling that entire match.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

God damn that ending was so predictable. obviously she was going to slap bryan after punk


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Jobberwacky said:


> Thanks for the spoiler, i haven't watched it yet. Thought i might be safe in the Raw section. :sad:


That is what you get for logging into a wrestling forum.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

TNA remarks should stay in the TNA forum, why the fuck do we have to get TNA comparisons to RAW every fucking week? TNA fans seem super insecure with this comparison crap every time they don't like RAW. It's not competition to WWE and won't be any time in the distant future.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Sara Del Rey, please fail your physical if you know what's good for you.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Eve just disappeared after the match?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



GOON said:


> You don't know the business if you think WWE, with the trash it has been putting out for the last month, is better than TNA right now.


You're right, I don't know the business, nor do I want to.

But, I know what my opinion is and don't see why it's that big of a deal to you, as to which I would prefer watching. Hell, the fact that I slept thru TNA's PPV shows how much interest I have in them but even tired, I have the state of mind to at least set my phone for 8:55 because I want to see what happens next on RAW.

It's all about suspense for me, not lusting over a company because they made an ex ROH guy champion, again. TNA's problems are still there but people choose to ignore it. Everybody has their own opinion and mine is I'm more interested in WWE. How is that a concern for anybody else?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Who else marked out when Punk and Bryan did a replay of the finish to the Silva/Sonnen fight?

AJ would defs get it


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Don't ANY of you haters tell me AJ is not over, listen to those YES! chants at the end, She is SO FUCKING OVER it is not even a discussion.

I will admit, not the best raw overall, but the AJ/Bryan/Punk stuff was epic (and AJ got to wrestle some again which was good) and we still have no idea what is gonna happen at MitB. Man this storyline just gets crazier and crazier in a good way, I am gonna go play some Crazy Train to cap this night off. :gun:


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Trouble Trouble said:


> Reason is that I've been watching WWE pretty regular for the better part of 15 years and refuse to give up on it but have been watching TNA sparsely over the past 10 years and don't feel that just because Aries won the belt, TNA is better. I don't even like Aries and my favorite TNA guys are ex WWE guys (with the exception of AJ Styles).


I've only watched TNA for about 2 years in my whole life and I will always be a WWE fan no matter what. It's not just Aries winning that makes me think TNA is better. Sure that's the cherry on top for me but I think overall TNA has a very balanced and entertaining show with great matches. Minus the stupid AJ/Dixie Carter crap of course. Lately it's been TNA that has left me going "Holy crap that was an amazing match!"


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Just reading the results tells me this show was awful. May WWE go out of business, wrestling should turn into a memory of the past by now rather than the garbage it's turning into.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

It would've been better if she kicked Bryan square in the balls, instead of just slapping him too.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I thought I was going crazy when they re did the ending to Silva vs Sonnen 2 but might have been the most entertaining part of the night


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Jobberwacky said:


> Thanks for the spoiler, i haven't watched it yet. Thought i might be safe in the Raw section. :sad:


It's been 24 hours for crying out loud. If it being spoiled means so much to you then you should have already watched it by now. I can't understand people crying over stuff being spoiled when they come onto a wrestling forum, regardless of the section.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Anybody else just as angry as I am about how much the live crowd seemed to be enjoying tonight? They were laughing and dancing and clapping all night long.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



The Redeemer said:


> TNA remarks should stay in the TNA forum, why the fuck do we have to get TNA comparisons to RAW every fucking week? TNA fans seem super insecure with this comparison crap every time they don't like RAW. It's not competition to WWE and won't be any time in the distant future.


These guys just come in and troll. No one cares that some vanilla indy midget hack is their world champ.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Trouble Trouble said:


> Tonight has given the TNA marks more reason to say TNA is better (which by the way, it still isn't).


If you think Raw is better then obviously your a fan of the company not a fan of the sport.
TNA is miles better then WWE right now. Go check out the recent match reviews for the past few ppvs and your see TNAs scores are killing WWEs.
And it's a fair reflection of both products right now. A year ago TNA was a joke. Everything was stupid. But they tried new things, most didn't work but they tried them never the less. And eventually they found something and people that work. Where as WWE are afraid to do anything new, they are scared to let their wrestlers be them self or try any gimmicks. Look at Punk, built a year off one promo and has done fuck all since. The show is stale as stale gets.
To imply that it is better then TNA right now is embarrassing.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Yep, they've lost the plot with AJ. I mean, I loved it (most of it) up to tonight, but...that was pretty bad. If you'd have had three less talented people doing all this shit it would've BLEW, but they made it so bad it's good tonight. 

But, for everyone bitching and moaning about how unbearably bad shit is right now...you have an alternative. And I don't mean TNA, I mean a real alternative. NOT FUCKING WATCHING. And I get being optimistic, I get watching out of habit, but if you can find ZERO enjoyment in watching the program, then it's time to let it go. Alot of you said you quit. Some of you probably mean it. But most of you are gonna be here Sunday, next week, Raw 1000 and every Raw after complaining because you're not happy unless you're miserable. And if you can't do something as simple as not watching a show you find so damn bad every week, you deserve what you get.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

My God, that was an absolute abomination. The sooner this AJ angle ends, the better. I hate how the storyline is centered around Punk and Bryan fighting over her and not Punk and Bryan fighting over the WWE Championship. Absolutely disgusting. I'm not too happy about Hornswoggle being the anonymous RAW GM, either. Are you fucking serious? Is was him this entire time? BULLSHIT. Why couldn't it have been someone... oh, you know, INTERESTING? Also, what was the point of having _three fucking squash matches in a row_? The only match that lasted longer than two minutes was Cena and Kane vs JeriShow.

I might actually watch TNA this Thursday.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Just read the results and fuck me this angle went to shit fast.
It's borderline "so bad it's good" but I just see two guys getting made to look like bitches.

Punk has to end up with AJ and turn heel......the only pay off that has some benefit.
If Bryan and AJ end up together and punk loses he is gonna look like a big fucking idiot.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Home Run Derby was pretty good so I missed most of Raw. AJ is stealing DB's catchphrase.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Walk-In said:


> OK, so then IN YOUR OPINION, when has WWE ever been bad? What, specifically, do you look for in a show? What tonight on this show enthralled you?


WWE has been bad a lot. TNA is bad more often. I'm not going to lie to myself and lust over a promotion I rarely watch. And if I did, I would at least post in the TNA section and not here just for the sake of trolling.

Nothing about tonights show enthralled me. But, I hope I'm around for MITB this Sunday.

Again, why does it matter to others, what the next person prefers? Damn, not that big of a deal.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

The beginning segment and the last few minutes were great. Slater was hilarious as usual. 
The rest of the show was absolute garbage.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Ownage™ said:


> Who else marked out when Punk and Bryan did a replay of the finish to the Silva/Sonnen fight?
> 
> AJ would defs get it


Somebody else noticed!!! That right there was awesome, I marked the fuck out for sure. I saw it and went WTF NO WAY!? So awesome!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

The beginning of this RAW can't be real..no..its not..really?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



WPack911 said:


> Don't ANY of you hater tell me AJ is not over, listen to those YES! chants at the end, She is SO FUCKING OVER it is not even a discussion.
> 
> I will admit, not the best raw overall, but the AJ/Bryan/Punk stuff was epic (and AJ got to wrestle some again which was good) and we still have no idea what is gonna happen at MitB. Man this storyline just gets crazier and crazier in a good way, I am gonna go play some Crazy Train to cap this night off. :gun:


believe me, i'm an aj fan, and it pains me to say this. it's not AJ that's over. it's the YES chant that's over. when her music came on, barely anyone stood up, nothing like the pop for punk right after.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Man where the fuck is our tag team division... how long was that damn Cena match it sucked

God damn does AJ ever have a nice little ass on her though. And I certainly was not complaining about seeing Eve back in action. I assume Ryder filmed another match for WWE Superstars since he appeared in his gear.

Seeing Backlund did not do much for me... That was digging REALLY deep into the well. We need Attitude Era guys. 

It was cool to see Rock being announced for 1000th Raw. Some people thought he would not appear, but I knew he would. There is no way he could miss that. I wonder how the hell they are going to fit it all in. They are going to have to give Lesnar his spot, Rock his spot, DX along with Shawn Michaels their spot. Austin will likely get some sort of spot along with Taker and whatever other legends appear. I think there is going to be a few matches with guys jobbing to legends. Should be interesting to see what is on the card though.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Going from Destination X to Raw has been like being a Make a Wish kid that died the day after hugging Mila Kunis


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Get that piece of trash out of this section.


Really? Aries is fucking awesome. Don't see what's wrong with him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



123bigdave said:


> Going from Destination X to Raw has been like being a Make a Wish kid that died the day after hugging Mila Kunis


I shouldn't have laughed at that but I did.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Falkono said:


> If you think Raw is better then obviously your a fan of the company not a fan of the sport.
> TNA is miles better then WWE right now. Go check out the recent match reviews for the past few ppvs and your see TNAs scores are killing WWEs.
> And it's a fair reflection of both products right now. A year ago TNA was a joke. Everything was stupid. But they tried new things, most didn't work but they tried them never the less. And eventually they found something and people that work. Where as WWE are afraid to do anything new, they are scared to let their wrestlers be them self or try any gimmicks. Look at Punk, built a year off one promo and has done fuck all since. The show is stale as stale gets.
> To imply that it is better then TNA right now is embarrassing.


Match reviews? So I'm suppose to judge which show is better based on what others think?

Don't get me wrong, I've been into TNA over the past few months and only missed Destination X. But at the same time, how can I honestly say TNA is better, without seeing their latest offering? And why would their latest offering make me say they are better?

I'm not saying they suck, I'm just saying I watch more of WWE and wouldn't be honest to myself if I said TNA was better.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Their is only one person who can take this chicken shit show and turn it into something good his name:



Chris Nolan


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



WPack911 said:


> Somebody else noticed!!! That right there was awesome, I marked the fuck out for sure. I saw it and went WTF NO WAY!? So awesome!


What is it?


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



KYSeahawks said:


> I thought I was going crazy when they re did the ending to Silva vs Sonnen 2 but might have been the most entertaining part of the night


That shit cracked me up. Sonnen deserves to be mocked.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

If I was still in College I'd beat up the first guy I see wearing a wrestling shirt.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Heavenly Invader said:


> These guys just come in and troll. No one cares that some vanilla indy midget hack is their world champ.


Wait... which side are you on here?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Shit show.

I wish Bryan and Punk were in TNA right now....maybe they would be booked with an actually storyline instead if this crap.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



The Hardcore Show said:


> Their is only one person who can take this chicken shit show and turn it into something good his name:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Nolan


Vince Russo, you mean.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



pinofreshh said:


> believe me, i'm an aj fan, and it pains me to say this. it's not AJ that's over. it's the YES chant that's over. when her music came on, barely anyone stood up, nothing like the pop for punk right after.


Ok she is not CM Punk over, but come on for a Diva she is way over.


----------



## Mr. Marketable (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Since theyve combined RAW and Smackdown and they're filming SD in front of the same audience, do the wrestlers act as if Raw was a diff night? Do they acknowledge that Raw happened literally minutes prior to the SD taping? I dont get it


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Vince Russo, you mean.


Vince should watch his Batman series or Inception and maybe he will learn a thing or two about writing stores even if many on here might hate those movies.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

The writers have been taking so much fucking cough syrup, I don't even know what to say right now..


----------



## TNA4LyFe (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

FFS...Tv commercials were better than that


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



WPack911 said:


> Ok she is not CM Punk over, but come on for a Diva she is way over.


If you think getting the fans to join in with the 'YES' chants means you're over then you're very much mistaken. The chant, annoying as it is, is over with live show crowds just like the odious 'What' chant.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Get that piece of trash out of this section.


Get that section out of this piece of trash.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

*sigh* Sadly, I'll take Roode vs Aries over this.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I totally believe Punk and Cena are winning at MITB and facing each other at Summerslam, but how can the WWE possibly survive 3 hours when everyone else is treated like a glorified mid to upper card player at best?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



WPack911 said:


> Ok she is not CM Punk over, but come on for a Diva she is way over.


"for a diva, she's way over"

that's like saying, "for an STD, syphilis is way better."

the divas really don't have any kind of foundation to be noteworthy. i was kind of hoping AJ would help turn that around, but this lame storyline is sort of keeping her from getting over with the crowd. it was really good in the beginning, people were chanting, "we want aj," and i fucking marked when i heard it. but now, i just have to fpalm

i really hope things turn around, because even i gotta say this is pretty dismal.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Daniel Bryan was sweet to let AJ win the match, he really cares for her!

Come home AJ!


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Celebrity softball game made me happy again


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



AttitudeOutlaw said:


> It's been 24 hours for crying out loud. If it being spoiled means so much to you then you should have already watched it by now. I can't understand people crying over stuff being spoiled when they come onto a wrestling forum, regardless of the section.


I'm not complaining, i said.. 'thought i *might* be safe' as in, i understand it was a risk coming to the forums, so, it's obviously my own causing. It doesn't mean that much to me, and i'd already guessed it would probably happen. We get the PPV repeated a few days later here so i've waited to watch it on TV. The comment was meant as a more tongue-in-cheek reference to TNA always being brought up in relation to WWE, it should have had a  at the end really. My bad.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Trouble Trouble said:


> WWE has been bad a lot. TNA is bad more often. I'm not going to lie to myself and lust over a promotion I rarely watch. And if I did, I would at least post in the TNA section and not here just for the sake of trolling.
> 
> Nothing about tonights show enthralled me. But, I hope I'm around for MITB this Sunday.
> 
> Again, why does it matter to others, what the next person prefers? Damn, not that big of a deal.


Nothing to do with TNA, I'm just curious what you look for in a show because more than anything, it just seems like you have loyalty to WWE for some reason. Just because you've been watching for so long? You don't owe WWE anything and they damn sure aren't thinking of you.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

the only thing i could think of is that the writers are intentionally trying to get themselves fired


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Everything about this Raw









Has been according to his design


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



chargebeam said:


> What is it?


There is a moment when punk threw a spinning back fist and lost his balance and falls to his knees and then Bryan Knees him hard to the chest as he was down on on his knees. This is the exact same thing that happened to Chael Sonnen at UFC 148 this past sat. which lead to him losing the middleweight (185lb) title fight to champion Anderson Silva.

Punk is friends with Sonnen and i am sure he added this in as a shout out to him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



CrystalFissure said:


> Really? Aries is fucking awesome. Don't see what's wrong with him.


Everything is wrong with him. I can't stand him and these marks got the nerve to bring him up in the RAW section.



Bob the Jobber said:


> Wait... which side are you on here?


I'm on side where I don't go into threads and post totally non relevant posts regarding the thread (in this case the RAW show).


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



pinofreshh said:


> "for a diva, she's way over"
> 
> that's like saying, "for an STD, syphilis is way better."
> 
> ...



Agreed. Even if AJ was the most over person on the roster what good will come of that? She can't wrestle men. She's not gonna be believable throwing Kharma around. The character has a problem as far as forward momentum goes. She can only go so far before she hits a brick wall...actually I think she hit it tonight. I feared WWE would run this AJ storyline into the ground after NWO, after tonight it's gone into the ground, through the earth and popped up in India.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Everything is wrong with him. I can't stand him and these marks got the nerve to bring him up in the RAW section.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on side where I don't go into threads and post totally non relevant posts regarding the thread (in this case the RAW show).


Your avatar is worse than Austin Aries.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



pinofreshh said:


> "for a diva, she's way over"
> 
> that's like saying, "for an STD, syphilis is way better."
> 
> ...


I think you are underestimating her popularity and down the road when this is all said and done and she is still over I will prove it. Hopefully you will be happy about that though.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I'm tempted to watch the show again on my DVR and see if it produces different results.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Everything is wrong with him. I can't stand him and these marks got the nerve to bring him up in the RAW section.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on side where I don't go into threads and post totally non relevant posts regarding the thread (in this case the RAW show).


I don't watch TNA much and don't know much about Aries, but ALL OF THIS!!!

Keep the TNA lovefest in the TNA section. How is it that TNA vs WWE threads are not tolerated but this shit is? Ugh.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

WWE has taught us a lot tonight.

1. All singles champs in the first hour. All of which booked to shit
2. They made sure I forgot MITB is this Sunday until they said it.
3. They need only one MITB since both seem like clusterfucks
4. Former World Champ Swagger is a jobber now
5. AJ means more than the WWE Title. Not that it meant much before
6. Bob Backland still kinda looks good. Marked out for Crossface Chicken Wing
7. Fan's opinions mean shit to them
8. No one cares for Sheamus
9. Anon. GM was pointless
10. And yes, TNA > WWE If not already known


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Walk-In said:


> Nothing to do with TNA, I'm just curious what you look for in a show because more than anything, it just seems like you have loyalty to WWE for some reason. Just because you've been watching for so long? You don't owe WWE anything and they damn sure aren't thinking of you.


Again, why does it matter?

I'm a fan of wrestling and if I'm able to watch the show, I'll watch but 2 months of good, consistent TNA TV (IMO) is not enough for me to say WWE sucks based on 1 show. The reason I say based on 1 show is because I didn't see threads like I've seen today, until Aries won the title.

I don't head into a show, looking for certain things to happen. I look forward to being entertained and aside from tonight, I have been. But at the same time, I rarely watch an entire TNA show. And unlike some people, I'm not going to lust all over TNA because Aries won the fucking belt.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Walk-In said:


> Your avatar is worse than Austin Aries.


My avatar isn't even a wrestler, so what's your point? You TNA marks need to GTFO out of this section already.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



WPack911 said:


> I think you are underestimating her popularity and down the road when this is all said and done and she is still over I will prove it. Hopefully you will be happy about that though.


later down the road, i hope she gets put into a storyline that will help make the crowd pop. this three-way just isn't doing it. i feel like this storyline could be SO MUCH better, but creative has totally fucked it all up. they built it up way too soon and dragged it way too long, imo.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I need a gif of Bryan laughing at Punk getting slapped. And enough with AJ using the YES!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Man, that show was depressing.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Ladies and Gentleman of the IWC: A diva got the pin in the main event of Monday Night RAW. The sole reason, because she actually can play her character exceptionally well. Sure, she may not be a "good wrestler" like Beth Phenoix, but unlike Beth, AJ can actually get a reaction and talk on the microphone. And besides, WWE, for a long time, was not into the "talented diva's" but eye-candy. For years every few months there would be bikini contests, swimsuit contests, dance-offs, bra and panties matches. I don't know where this thing started where a diva has to be pushed because their a "good wrestler." 

People say they want to see Natalya and Beth Phenoix on television, I don't know why. They both can't act, both can't talk on the mic, and don't even know what to do in the ring. For some reason the IWC has this philosophy that "well their big, so they must be good."


----------



## liberty_JAC (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw Rant*

Into the rant section instead, perhaps? lolol


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Fucking awful raw.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

AJ using the Yes will end this Sunday when she celebrates D-Bry winning the title by revealing that she married him!

Come home AJ!


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



straightedge891 said:


> WWE has taught us a lot tonight.
> 
> 1. All singles champs in the first hour. All of which booked to shit
> 2. They made sure I forgot MITB is this Sunday until they said it.
> ...


This.

And you forgot how nobody wants to see two announcers fight.


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Brye said:


> Man, that show was depressing.


At least you can look forward to the cake that Kane promised he'd bake.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



pinofreshh said:


> later down the road, i hope she gets put into a storyline that will help make the crowd pop. this three-way just isn't doing it. i feel like this storyline could be SO MUCH better, but creative has totally fucked it all up. they built it up way too soon and dragged it way too long, imo.


That's because it was supposed to culminate at No Way Out. The overness of the angle made them stretch it out further.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



pinofreshh said:


> later down the road, i hope she gets put into a storyline that will help make the crowd pop. this three-way just isn't doing it. i feel like this storyline could be SO MUCH better, but creative has totally fucked it all up. they built it up way too soon and dragged it way too long, imo.


Dude this angle is gonna pay off in a big way at MitB and that will lead the way forward for everybody.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



PacoAwesome said:


> I need a gif of Bryan laughing at Punk getting slapped. And enough with AJ using the YES!!!!


No. We need a GIF of the Sonnen/Silva reenactment.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

after aj slapped punk, all i thought was, "GTS! GTS!"

then i remembered, this is the pg era. :vince3

as much as i love aj, they need to bring back when divas took REAL bumps to the head and went through tables, she really needed a GTS to make that crowd pop.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



The Redeemer said:


> AJ using the Yes will end this Sunday when she celebrates D-Bry winning the title by revealing that she married him!
> 
> Come home AJ!


We can only hope!


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Ladies and Gentleman of the IWC: A diva got the pin in the main event of Monday Night RAW. The sole reason, because she actually can play her character exceptionally well. Sure, she may not be a "good wrestler" like Beth Phenoix, but unlike Beth, AJ can actually get a reaction and talk on the microphone. And besides, WWE, for a long time, was not into the "talented diva's" but eye-candy. For years every few months there would be bikini contests, swimsuit contests, dance-offs, bra and panties matches. I don't know where this thing started where a diva has to be pushed because their a "good wrestler."
> 
> People say they want to see Natalya and Beth Phenoix on television, I don't know why. They both can't act, both can't talk on the mic, and don't even know what to do in the ring. For some reason the IWC has this philosophy that "well their big, so they must be good."


They could of done a thousand different things that could of made this Punk/Danielson feud better then it has been. AJ could of played a role but not be the centerpiece of the whole damm thing. This storyline smells like it was written by Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



The Hardcore Show said:


> They could of done a thousand different things that could of made this Punk/Danielson feud better then it has been. AJ could of played a role but not be the centerpiece of the whole damm thing. *This storyline smells like it was written by Stephanie McMahon.*


You know it.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I have to be at work in 5 hours. :sadpanda

Why do I do this to myself?


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



joeisgonnakillyou said:


>


Oh, this happened at TNA's PPV last night didn't it? I just found out... I think I'm seriously gonna watch TNA for the first time in a while this week. I'm a HUGE Austin Aries fan. Bout fucking time my ***** got what he deserved. :datass


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Amber B said:


> You know it.


WOO! WOO! WOO!


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Would you guys say this is worse than The Jeremy Piven episode?


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw Rant*

I was thinking of going to this RAW tonight since it was in my hometown. I'm so glad I decided not to, definitely one of the worst RAW's in a long while. The whole thing was pure filler, just slapped together at the last minute without much thought. It was all rushed everyone was going through the motions. Everyone there got ripped off big time.


----------



## Adam502 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

This is my first time watching Raw in months. My first time watching a full episode in what seems years. Well, I must say: It was stale and just horrendous. Only good thing was well: The last segment with AJ,Punk,Daniels. Everything else: CRAP. Impact Wrestling no doubt is the superior product at this point.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Innocent Bystander said:


> Would you guys say this is worse than The Jeremy Piven episode?


The only thing I can remember from the Jeremy Piven episode, is somebody saying he had a "3 day beard".

I'm odd like that.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Amber B said:


> You know it.


I'm glad that I'm not the only one who feels that way. This 30 sec ad for Dark Knight Rises is better then the whole Raw show.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Trouble Trouble said:


> Again, why does it matter?


Because it's a discussion forum & I'm trying to spark discussion? Why are you so defensive? And, again, it has nothing to do with TNA or Austin Aries. I'm just curious. I can watch different wrestling promotions and judge them based on their merits without having to compare them to other wrestling promotions. I'm just curious what you feel are the things that you actively enjoy on wrestling programs. Good wrestling, hot crowds, great characters, smart booking, comedy, high production values, whatever.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Amber B said:


> You know it.


I'm glad that I'm not the only one who feels that way. This 30 sec ad for Dark Knight Rises is better then the whole Raw show.

http://youtu.be/V3PXiLPrLwI


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Walk-In said:


> Because it's a discussion forum & I'm trying to spark discussion? Why are you so defensive? And, again, it has nothing to do with TNA or Austin Aries. I'm just curious. I can watch different wrestling promotions and judge them based on their merits without having to compare them to other wrestling promotions. I'm just curious what you feel are the things that you actively enjoy on wrestling programs. Good wrestling, hot crowds, great characters, smart booking, comedy, high production values, whatever.


Pointless discussion and you're better off asking someone who might care enough to give you an answer.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Trouble Trouble said:


> Pointless discussion and you're better off asking someone who might care enough to give you an answer.


Then why join a message forum at all? You have twice as many posts as me & paid for a lifetime membership so you obviously have to care a little.

EDIT: I promise I'm not trying to call you out or troll you in public or anything. We can discuss it in P.M. if you like.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Walk-In said:


> Then why join a message forum at all?


Because I'm not required to discuss a certain subject just because YOU want to.

Don't know why you're so intent in engaging in a discussion with me, when there are hundreds of others you can discuss this with it.

And quite frankly, I believe this is baiting, given as that I've hinted multiple times that I'm not answering your question, yet you're assuming I MUST give you an explanation as to why I like something.

Just give it a rest.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Trouble Trouble said:


> Because I'm not required to discuss a certain subject just because YOU want to.
> 
> Don't know why you're so intent in engaging in a discussion with me, when there are hundreds of others you can discuss this with it.
> 
> ...


I also would like to know what you enjoy in a wrestling program. A simple sentence would be enough.


----------



## Mr. C (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

AJ was once again the star of the show. CM Punk and Daniel Bryan were both awesome as well, and this angle is just a reason to keep tuning in, can’t wait to see what happens on Sunday.

John Cena’s promo was decent, and the tag team match was alright.

The crowd barely gave a crap about Bob Backlund.

Jerry Lawler/Michael Cole was thankfully one move, and Hornswoggle being GM was very anti-climatic. It would’ve made more sense to have Backlund be revealed as the anonymous General Manager of RAW instead of using him to bury Heath Slater. At least the time used for Backlund vs. Slater could’ve been given to the main event.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Walk-In said:


> Because it's a discussion forum & I'm trying to spark discussion? Why are you so defensive? And, again, it has nothing to do with TNA or Austin Aries. I'm just curious. I can watch different wrestling promotions and judge them based on their merits without having to compare them to other wrestling promotions. I'm just curious what you feel are the things that you actively enjoy on wrestling programs. Good wrestling, hot crowds, great characters, smart booking, comedy, high production values, whatever.


This is a damn good point, why must everything be compared? Why not just watch and enjoy each for what they do best?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



PacoAwesome said:


> I need a gif of Bryan laughing at Punk getting slapped. And enough with AJ using the YES!!!!















StanStansky said:


> No. We need a GIF of the Sonnen/Silva reenactment.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Trouble Trouble said:


> Don't know why you're so intent in engaging in a discussion with me, when there are hundreds of others you can discuss this with it.


Well, to be blunt, because the majority of posters here are fucking stupid as fuck, which I'm sure you have noticed. They either don't have English as their first language, can't form a coherent sentence to save their life or have only been watching for like four years so they don't know shit. That is once you get passed all of the trolls, 13-year-olds and undersexed perverts. I'm interested in talking wrestling with someone that has the opposite opinion of me that can explain why they like things the way that they do.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Shit show, started going on a downward spiral the moment that AJ/Bryan/Punk segment turned into Days of Our Lives bullshit.

Then out of nowhere Creative decides to bring back one of their discarded storylines from last year, I was half expecting a Nexus return to top it off.

Then 3 squash matches in a row, we get Cole/Lawler, Hornswoggle and from what I read not much else towards the end.

Proud of myself for turning the channel after the first hour and didnt turn back. I believe that's the first time I've done that....not good.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

A shit filler show. But Cena didn't end RAW!!!

Punk and his WWE title main evented and ended RAW. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Shad Gaspard (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I swear last year WWE was on the upward.....


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I watch wrestling to be entertained but just because others may/may not find something entertaining, doesn't mean I should/shouldn't.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Bob the Jobber said:


>


LMAO! Genius, especially the Silva/Sonnen reenactment.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Trouble Trouble said:


> I watch wrestling to be entertained but just because others may/may not find something entertaining, doesn't mean I should/shouldn't.


Well, if you ever change your mind, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Walk-In said:


> Well, if you ever change your mind, feel free to PM me.


Change my mind on what, being entertained or not liking or disliking based on how someone else feels?

I have no reason to PM you. If I didn't want to discuss with you here, why would I in a PM?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I don't know why you think that I'm trying to change your opinion on things or that I'm trying to tell you that you're wrong in anything. But nevermind, I'll just find someone else.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

:lol Trouble's awesome.

Anyway, the show was shit. Which isn't surprising. The expectation levels are pretty low at this point. So I'm not as disappointed as other people are in regards to the product. When you think about it, the product has been shit since 2009. Some good things here and there, nothing too great though.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



PacoAwesome said:


> LMAO! Genius, especially the Silva/Sonnen reenactment.


LOL! I just noticed that!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

RAW was crap, Smackdown looks decent tbh. Judging from spoilers, WWE did a good job with WHC and WHC MITB build.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

shit show. ppv should still be good tho.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



BrianAmbrose said:


> I'm tempted to watch the show again on my DVR and see if it produces different results.


masochist


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Well RAW was lame.

Tag matches, squash matches and a couple segments of AJ/Bryan/Punk that was just pointless.

Seeing Backlund was cool. He has aged, but he can still move.

It looks as if they are going to pair Tensai up with Vickie in the next attempt to get the guy over.

So let me get this straight, the guy that was on the phone with Vince who didn't want his identity known as the GM was Hornswoggle? That makes no sense when he "couldn't talk" back then. Vince knowingly employed his bastard child that he didn't want? WWE.. really...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> John Pollock is going to have a field day reviewing this show. Possible best edition of Review-a-Raw EVER coming up tomorrow.


Finally I've met someone else who listens to John and Wai's podcast! Its terrific, I definitely agree. If you haven't already check out their review of the April 10th 2000 edition of Nitro, its gotta be one of my favourites. They just rip Russo a new one. Then again they haven't been exactly glowing over Raw lately.

Speaking of which how was tonight's episode? I didn't watch since I was out. I'm assuming "worst episode ever" accusations as usual? Could it possibly be worse than the Star Wars promo?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



KO Bossy said:


> Finally I've met someone else who listens to John and Wai's podcast! Its terrific, I definitely agree. If you haven't already check out their review of the April 10th 2000 edition of Nitro, its gotta be one of my favourites. They just rip Russo a new one. Then again they haven't been exactly glowing over Raw lately.
> 
> Speaking of which how was tonight's episode? I didn't watch since I was out. I'm assuming "worst episode ever" accusations as usual? Could it possibly be worse than the Star Wars promo?


Definately worst.

I'm a person who hates pointing the negatives out on a show but I struggle to find anything positive about tonight's show.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



KO Bossy said:


> Speaking of which how was tonight's episode? I didn't watch since I was out. I'm assuming "worst episode ever" accusations as usual? Could it possibly be worse than the Star Wars promo?


The booking of it was complete shit, felt like they tossed it together in seconds.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I marked out in the strangest way when AJ proposed to Punk... not in a good way. We are grown men. Grown men watching a soap opera. If heads do not start busting open I am going to lose it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I'm going to assume RAW wasn't that good.

Had to miss it cause I went to watch Spiderman, which I thought was pretty decent. Need I even try to watch it or skip it?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



psx71 said:


> I'm going to assume RAW wasn't that good.
> 
> Had to miss it cause I went to watch Spiderman, which I thought was pretty decent. Need I even try to watch it or skip it?


You didn't miss out on nothing. DB/Punk is slightly more interesting but it's sad they have to rely on AJ to actually develop an angle between the 2.

Everything else was the usual. Might be worth checking out if you're a Bob Backlund mark, otherwise, totally skippable RAW.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

:lmao

The product is so bad right now. I don't even know how people can keep tuning into this shit week after week. Saying it's a routine at this point is like saying it's a routine to slam your hand in the car door. It's complete crap.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I love how it takes WWE doing something horrible for us to all be in agreement.

So we all agree Raw was not good.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Only in the WWE could you have a fucking leprechaun be the GM of a multimillion dollar company.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Trouble Trouble said:


> Definately worst.
> 
> I'm a person who hates pointing the negatives out on a show but I struggle to find anything positive about tonight's show.


Yikes...

It seems that everyone so far has agreed that this show was shit. This has to be a miracle or something, the IWC is conclusively agreeing on something. Where's that John Cena diehard to refute it and say how incredible the show was?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



KO Bossy said:


> Yikes...
> 
> It seems that everyone so far has agreed that this show was shit. This has to be a miracle or something, the IWC is conclusively agreeing on something. Where's that John Cena diehard to refute it and say how incredible the show was?


I tell you what, you know how big of a Cena fan I am and I still can't find a positive to say about him or the show.

Also, the John Cena diehard you're referring (SVET988_fan), well I haven't seen him online all night but knowing him, he'll actually say it was an entertaining show, mainly because Cena stood tall at the end of the tag team match.

Let me put it like this: When you get Jerry Lawler vs. Michael Cole again, Hornswoggle is revealed as your anonymous GM and you had under 5 minutes of wrestling in the first hour, it was a pretty bad show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Raw was cringeworthy..this show is starting to resemble TNA in 2010...just a bunch of lame worthless and stupid things going on all at once..there's a few highlights, dont get me wrong...but as a hardcore WWE fan, this is getting hard to watch. TNA on the otherhand at least gives me an option and it's actually delivering good tv.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Chan Hung said:


> Raw was cringeworthy..this show is starting to resemble TNA in 2010...just a bunch of lame worthless and stupid things going on all at once..there's a few highlights, dont get me wrong...but as a hardcore WWE fan, this is getting hard to watch. TNA on the otherhand at least gives me an option and it's actually delivering good tv.


its high time i started getting into TNA on a more serious level...I watch episodes here and there, but like once every 2 months. Anything has got to be better than this shit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Was it really necessary to do Sheamus/Swagger, Tensai/Zig vs Christian/Kidd, Lawler/Cole and Brodus/McIntyre? WWE legitimately drained me of any hype I had going into MITB. And I actually had some.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Trouble Trouble said:


> I tell you what, you know how big of a Cena fan I am and I still can't find a positive to say about him or the show.
> 
> Also, the John Cena diehard you're referring (SVET988_fan), well I haven't seen him online all night but knowing him, he'll actually say it was an entertaining show, mainly because Cena stood tall at the end of the tag team match.
> 
> Let me put it like this: When you get Jerry Lawler vs. Michael Cole again, Hornswoggle is revealed as your anonymous GM and you had under 5 minutes of wrestling in the first hour, it was a pretty bad show.


Hornswog...wha? Didn't we get a Jerry Lawler/Michael Cole feud a year and a bit ago that was supposed to last for a month but for some reason instead lasted for 4 or something retarded?

Sounds like it was a good night to be out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Someone knew.

http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100623123700AAi2DKK


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

why was big show dq'ed... wasnt he in the match?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



KO Bossy said:


> Hornswog...wha? Didn't we get a Jerry Lawler/Michael Cole feud a year and a bit ago that was supposed to last for a month but for some reason instead lasted for 4 or something retarded?
> 
> Sounds like it was a good night to be out.


See, I hate to be a spoiler but since I know you're not going to watch it:

The show started with a DB/Punk/AJ segment, that introduced the return of that stupid laptop, making DB/Eve vs. Punk/AJ for the main event.

For some reason, Cole threw a drink that was "strategically placed at the announcer's table" at Lawler, when less than a second afterwards, the laptop announced a WM rematch between Cole/Lawler. They competed in their non wrestling attire in a rather short match, which Lawler won.

Santino, the entire night, had been investigating who the anonymous GM was. The laptop said something about don't look under the ring. Santino did and was dragged half way down but Lawler pulled him back out. When he got free, Hornswoggle was holding on to his legs, with a laptop, revealing himself as the anonymous GM.

Worst decision WWE ever made. Weird thing is after Hornswoggle was exposed, the laptop kept getting an email but nobody ever read it.

That sums up the show, pretty much.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Mediocre Raw. Everything was just... meh. That Cena tag match dragged on too long. It's clear they have no idea what to do when they have Cole and Lawler face off against each other, and Hornswoggle needs to be fired ASAP.

Also, too many squash matches. Aj was the highlight once again.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I can image little kids who live on the west coast of the USA log on to WWE.com to vote for cole vs lawler only to see the results for the night. :lmao


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



StarzNBarz said:


> why was big show dq'ed... wasnt he in the match?


For breaking up a pin, which is standard in most tag matches.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Check out this link for the latest episode of Review-a-Raw. These guys totally trash this episode. Awesome as usual.

http://fightnetwork.com/podcasts/page:1


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



iHoneyBea said:


> For breaking up a pin, which is standard in most tag matches.


i know i saw him break up the pin but i was like "what the hell that happens all the time?"

oh well :lol


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I skipped through them promos with AJ/Punk/Bryan. If I watched it, my head would explode.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

The only positive was Punk getting his rightful place in the main event slot.

Oh yeah and the GOAT is back in two weeks :rocky


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

RAW Positives:
-Nice opening promo between CM Punk/Daniel Bryan/AJ. This storyline just keeps getting weirder with the proposals. Eve being inserted into the match was random, but she sure made Punk look bad with their backstage segment. About the tag match, I laughed when Punk mocked his good friend Chael Sonnen by botching his backhand fist attempt and suffering for it in the turnbuckle. I really don't know this match will finish at MitB.

-Good tag match between Cena/Kane and JeriShow. Oh, they're not called JeriShow anymore. Lol...I was hoping to see some friction with Cena and Kane though due to their "Embrace the Hate" storyline but I guess not. Is there really going to be only 4 participants in the RAW MitB match? If so, how lame.

-Sin Cara being in the Smackdown MitB Match.

-Heath Slater getting more screentime. He's growing on me. Bob Backlund still looks the same.

Negatives:
-Sheamus squashing Jack Swagger.

-Dolph Ziggler and Tensai randomly becoming a tag team. 

-Brodus Clay squashing Drew McIntrye.

-Jerry Lawler/Michael Cole/Anonymous GM segment. Waste of time. Hornswoggle being revealed to be the one behind this mess doesn't make sense. They resolved a plothole that I'm not buying. Not a good show to have before a PPV.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I can only catch the replay at midnight in Canada, but sometimes, when i feel like the show is gonna be boring, I read this thread while 'watching' RAW. Since it has been deceiving me A LOT latlely, tought I'd do it again tonight...

This is... *RAW THREAD BEST COMMENTS OF THE NIGHT IMO*!
*You guys, again, made my night.*

I agree with all of theses





xD7oom said:


> please someone answer the question, the show is live tonight ?





joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Slater in this mother fucker tonight!





P5YC40D3L1C said:


> AUS-TIN-ARI-ES!





Walk-In said:


> TNA might not be on WWE's radar but C.M. Punk sure as fuck is on WWE's radar & he knows all about Austin Aries winning the world title. Seeing as how he tweeted about it.





joeisgonnakillyou said:


> WWF IS GOING TO BE AWESOME TONIGHT!​





joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Eve to open the show with cena in a ***** scene.





Cookie Monster said:


> and we're Live





ViolenceIsGolden said:


> AJ Lee's big news this week is that she has a penis!





AA world champ said:


> Bryan and The Rock segment fuck yeah 1000th can't come soon enough.





Heimerdinger said:


> I know AJ is crazy
> 
> But I'd do her





MillionDollarProns said:


> * Puts dick in Crazy *





NikkiSixx said:


> :lol This video package music.





kokepepsi said:


> wow so punk got sloppy second kiss
> 
> FUCKING GROSS





KuritaDavion said:


> Lord, we start with this. Just put the belt on her since she's more important than the title right now.





AA world champ said:


> Austin Aries clap clap
> Austin Aries clap clap
> Austin Aries clap clap
> I would rather watch A doubled than watch an little girl who is troubled.





immune to fear said:


> dat totally random WOOOOO.





liberty_JAC said:


> "This is the 999th episode of Monday Night Raw. Only two more episodes to go until our 1,000th episode."
> 
> God damn it, Cole.





Amazing_Cult said:


> Whenever I eat a bowl of Lucky Charms while watching RAW, it is not complete shit.
> 
> Have a big 'ole bowl right here guys, guaran-damn-tee you this RAW will be above-par.
> :russo





Wrestlinfan35 said:


> That was one of the biggest pops in a while. Just shows how much Punk is being wasted in this stupid feud.





Tokyo4Life said:


> U turn me on?!? YES YES YES hit it punk!





ToddTheBod said:


> I'd fuck the daylights out of AJ until she went into a coma. I really would.





Cyon said:


> For a brief moment, I thought they were chanting "AJ's pregnant"
> 
> I need my ears checked out.





holycityzoo said:


> BJ?





Y2-Jerk said:


> suck his dick?





GCA-FF said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm
> Are they seriously doing this with the WWE Championship?!? WTF?!?





Amazing_Cult said:


> Blowjob?





Dark_Link said:


> Live blow job celebration :lmao





Carcass said:


> Is she gonna blow him in the middle of the ring?!





black_napalm said:


> lulz, this is hilarious





Bob the Jobber said:


> I absolutely* LOVE *this storyline.
> 
> Listen to that crowd!





RyanPelley said:


> Daniel Bryan, thank fucking god.





joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Thank you GOAT





Heimerdinger said:


> Screw the haters this is amazing.





Wsupden said:


> epic crowd. makes this so much better





matherto said:


> This is amazing actually.
> 
> So terrible it's brilliant.





ConnorMCFC said:


> Is it bad that I marked out at the proposal !?





MillionDollarProns said:


> This is AMAZING, you guys be hatin'





Walk-In said:


> You guys are nuts, this shit is gold! It's gold, Jerry, GOLD!





MillionDollarProns said:


> "I see you as a special person!"
> 
> That double entendre, love the hell out of this storyline





Bob the Jobber said:


> I'm marking out right now. YES YES YES!





Heavenly Invader said:


> Bryan is proposing now? This is some fuckery right here, boyz! :jay2





bazzer said:


> Okay so DB thinks AJ is "special" and a "special person", how kind.





Nocturnal said:


> What in the fuck am I watching? Thank goodness for this crowd.





joeisgonnakillyou said:


> *Send Christopher Daniels to the rescue!*





RyanPelley said:


> Now, CM Punk will propose to Daniel Bryan.





holycityzoo said:


> This angle is great, fuck all the haters. It's also getting mainstream attention, so suck it





TripleG said:


> OH FUCK A MONKEY!!!
> 
> That damn Computer!!!





checkcola said:


> This rules so much!





BrianAmbrose said:


> If this turns into a storyline that leads to CM Punk and Daniel Bryan dyeing their hair blonde and turning gay while getting married I can't wait to watch the net completely shit themselves.





Joel said:


> As silly as this storyline is, it has brought out so much greatness from D-Bry.





Liniert said:


> MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE





Shaddw said:


> Haha. The anonymous GM :lmao





RyanPelley said:


> I just bursted out laughing because of Michael Cole. The way he said that.... It's been so long!





Striketeam said:


> I fucking loled when I heard that sound. Holy shit.





Y2J Problem said:


> AWHHH YEAHHH





Tedious said:


> Oh my God HAHAHAHA





Derek said:


> :lmao the return of the anonymous general manager.





Walk-In said:


> OMFG i have tears in my eyes im layughing so fucking hard!





ToxieDogg said:


> I don't fucking believe this. I'm actually marking out for the Anonymous GM, LMAO. :lol:lol:lol:lol





Shaddw said:


> Great crowd today.





Amber B said:


> Drugs. I need drugs.





PacoAwesome said:


> Bryan yelling no was priceless.





BrianAmbrose said:


> This segment was perfect until Jerry Lawler's dumbass acted surprised "What?".
> Because there's not like a podium with the laptop 5 feet away from him or anything.





NikkiSixx said:


> All the ratings for that segment! All the awards! ALL OF THEM!





Cookie Monster said:


> I for one hope they fucking start from a clean slate after the 1000th show.





deadman18 said:


> Cena & Kane, WWE think we have short term memory loss





Bob the Jobber said:


> I'm still laughing. This entire thing is pure comedy.
> 
> PLUS: AJ and Eve. YES! Maybe my joke about them lip-locking isn't too far off.





Wsupden said:


> I'm sure the people who hated that last segment want to see John Cena beat the odds once again right? Get over yourselves, that segment along with the crowd was entertaining and hilarious.





SpeedStick said:


> Kane will walk out of MITB WWE champion, AJ is going to screw them both





Best-In-The-World said:


> I having fun! An the crowd is hot!





Jobberwacky said:


> It's times like these i'm glad i spend my whole life high.





bmp487 said:


> Sheamus' music = channel turned.





joeisgonnakillyou said:


> WHC in the opening match!! is this wrestlemania?





virus21 said:


> I can't wait for 5 minute Raw this week. Looks like it might be a good one





greendude11 said:


> Swagger?
> 
> Stop, bury time!





BrianAmbrose said:


> that was amazing. Swagger looks like such a fucking bitch lol





Nocturnal said:


> How is that a direct message when del rio wasnt looking





finalnight said:


> Santino will be Superstar of the Year if he uncovers Anon GM.





KuritaDavion said:


> Three hours of this. Three.





Amuroray said:


> TNA right now is wayyyyyyyyyyyy better then this shit





Y2J Problem said:


> I think I might actually start watchimg TNA,can't be worse than this.





bazzer said:


> Did... did they just skip right INTO a match?





A-C-P said:


> 3 tag matches now? The Anonymous GM is Teddy Long, we don't need Sherlock Holmes to figure this out





KuritaDavion said:


> So Tensai just kills the IC champ like that.





Heavenly Invader said:


> And Christian gets jobbed the fuck out! :lmao





The Nugget said:


> Wow, for a wrestling show, there's not much wrestling.





Pasab said:


> OK. WWE crap record on the line tonight. Vince is so mad. :fpalm





TripleG said:


> Oh Jesus Christ....just what the FUCK?!?!
> 
> We're STILL doing Cole & Lawler??? REALLY?!?!!?
> 
> Fucking Computer....





Hades1313 said:


> Somebody fucking shoot me





11rob2k said:


> Cole vs King. oh god not again





Heimerdinger said:


> fUCK NO





parry316 said:


> For god sake no





Mainboy said:


> Cole vs Lawler oh ffs. This program just gets worse





TripleG said:


> If there is a God, he is a vengeful one.





Dark_Link said:


> NOOOOOOOOO FUCK THIS COMPANY :cornette





black_napalm said:


> this is seriously such a lazily booked raw so far. everything is by the numbers, talk about mailing it in





PacoAwesome said:


> You know what RAW should be doing? Using this time to build a decent mid-card feud. You know what it is doing instead? This shit...





joeisgonnakillyou said:


> FUCK YOU WWE UNIVERSE





Trifektah said:


> This is why they have no rising stars.





joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Im voting, fuck this company.





Hades1313 said:


> Brodus = channel change





rikers10 said:


> What the fuck why is every match literally a minute long... one more and im going bed. this is full on shit.





joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Another 13 seconds match! yes!





Bob the Jobber said:


> lol, this entire RAW is a middle finger to the IWC.





ToddTheBod said:


> Damnit, I hate being embarrassed like this..





Amber B said:


> I need drugs. I'll take whatever the writers are on.





Emotion Blur said:


> Every week I tell myself "go ahead and watch Raw, there's no way it could be worse than last week..." and I'm wrong every single week.
> 
> Oh, and JeriShow reunion!





TripleG said:


> It looked Jericho & Santino were going to make out there for a second.





King_Of_This_World said:


> And there are many who think this is better than TNA :lmao:lmao





Evilerk said:


> Steph...I would





PacoAwesome said:


> Am I the only person who would love to have angry sex with Steph?





Bloodbath said:


> Anyone who thinks this is better than TNA right now is either yet to hit puberty or fucking retarded.





Walk-In said:


> This is the best worst RAW ever! It's like watching Troll 2 and unironically enjoying it for the ridiculousness of it. I can't stop laughing. Mystery Science Theater style.





NearFall said:


> Cena telling us what MITB is.
> 
> Great promo.





Cookie Monster said:


> I still can't believe there are 4 people in the money in the bank match and it's not like it's even four good people for the match.





A-C-P said:


> Well I am so glad Cena is here to explain to us what MITB is unk2
> 
> Also, how many times does Cena have to "stop" The Big Show?





A-C-P said:


> Spoiler Alert for MITB
> 
> 
> Cena Wins





Amber B said:


> Actually, it might be an AJ/Bryan wedding since it's where he calls home now. They're turning Bryan into more of a trollish comedic heel and if it's in ring, they'll have Punk interrupt it with whacktastical corny jokes. It would be too full on stupid to have AJ 1)favor Punk in the match and have him win, 2)drug him, 3)somehow put a 200+ drugged dude in a car and 4)drag him to a drive through chapel.
> 
> But since this is WWE, they'll probably do that.





chargebeam said:


> Even my little 14-year old sister asked me to vote no for Lawler vs Cole.





TJTheGr81 said:


> "How on earth was John Cena..." shut up Lawler. You fucking know how. He does it ALL THE TIME.





Dark Kent said:


> So Lawler has amnesia of all the times Cena has FU'ed Big Show??? The dick sucking that they're forced to do for Cena is outrageous.





A-C-P said:


> :lmao Yes, Cole EVERYONE knows whats coming next :cena2





Scrotey Loads said:


> WHY THE FUCK WAS THAT A DQ?!





Trifektah said:


> He got DQ'd for THAT!?!??





Kezz1178 said:


> All that and it ends in a fucking DQ?





TripleG said:


> Wait, what?!?! A DQ for that???? When the fuck was the last time that happened?





ogorodnikov said:


> how is that a DQ? holy fuck :lmao





Kabraxal said:


> Wait.. why the bell? What the fuck? Huh?





joeisgonnakillyou said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?





joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Poor big show had to sell those shitty ladder shots





Best-In-The-World said:


> Lol OH MY GoD CENa DId IT!!!! GUYS hE ReAllY DId





Amber B said:


> No I don't need a recap. It's been burned into my brain and I need acid to remove it.





RyanPelley said:


> I'd kill for this right now:





Freeloader said:


> Eve just wrecked Punk





Wsupden said:


> LOL WHAT JUST HAPPENED





Heavenly Invader said:


> Damn, Eve just took a shit on Punk. That was a shoot right there! :bryan





Falkono said:


> El botchio!!





Cookie Monster said:


> Sin Cara to qualify then?
> 
> Would be nothing without Sin Cara injuring himself during a PPV





abrown0718 said:


> tonight is not a good time to promote that they'll be killing us with 3 HOURS of this fuckery in two weeks





Domenico said:


> It's still awesome how everything Eve said is so true. Punk is the WWE champion but still ranks below Cena, HHH, Rock and Lesnar.





Heavenly Invader said:


> Eve just put a pipebomb on CM Punk! unk





AA world champ said:


> AA would of never taken that he would of owned EVE.





Bloodbath said:


> @Storm_Wrestling After the first hour of Raw, there was a total of 3:03 minutes of "wrestling"





James1o1o said:


> Wrastling in the dark!!!





NikkiSixx said:


> I honestly have no idea why WWE thinks a 4-man Money in the Bank match is a good idea.





AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Bob Backlund? fpalm





TehJerichoFan said:


> LOL and not a fuck was given.





Amber B said:


> And no one knows who he is. This is depressing.





Amber B said:


> This is why I can and will never shit on drug users.





Hades1313 said:


> You still got it chants and he hasn't even done a fucking move yet....fuck you crowd





VRsick said:


> what a waste of fucking time





holycityzoo said:


> 75-25? At least make it seem like you didn't just make it up





Shaddw said:


> That was so rigged.





Scrotey Loads said:


> 25% of wrestling fans deserve to live.





Hades1313 said:


> I don't think I'm watching RAW next week. I can't handle this bullshit anymore.





joeisgonnakillyou said:


> impact is now officially the holy grail of pro wrestling.





RatedR IWC Star said:


> i have legit facepalmed at least 5 times tonight





holt_hogan said:


> Going on WWE's facebook and reading comments is like visiting a complete opposite universe to this forum. Weird





Striker Texas Ranger said:


> This marks the first time I've actually turned my television off during Raw.





BrianAmbrose said:


> These guys have wrestled so many times they're probably due for a DVD release soon.





NikkiSixx said:


> Please make this quick.





Hotdiggity11 said:


> Oh ok...





Tedious said:


> At least it was quick.





BrokenWater said:


> :no:





Amber B said:


> Oh my god.





AA world champ said:


> April 1st 2012
> July 9th 2012
> In the space of 3 months Tna is better than WWE WTF.





Barnabyjones said:


> its gonna b hornswaggle isnt it?





Emotion Blur said:


> If it's f***ing Horsnwoggle...





James1o1o said:


> Oh god no. Hornswoggle is GM. God no.





Venomous said:


> It's hornswoggle fuck this show.





KrazyGreen said:


> WOWOWOWO THIS IS TRAAAAAAAAAAAAAASH





Kabraxal said:


> Okay... not numb anymore... insulted.





J-Coke said:


> The screen was clearly blank!





ToxieDogg said:


> Hornswoggle? You have to be fucking kidding me. fpalm





Kezz1178 said:


> Fucking Hornswoggle?!?!?! fpalm





Tedious said:


> You guys wanted it solved. Are you happy now?





Best-In-The-World said:


> Omg for the love of everything holy.





finalnight said:


> Oh fuck you wwe.





Chain Gang solider said:


> FUCK OFF





PoisonMouse said:


> The Summer of TNA.





LBGetBack said:


> Alright, I'm done. Fuck this. DONE.





WallofShame said:


> Oh my. This really is for 9 year olds.





VRsick said:


> what....the fuck...am...i...watching





Scrotey Loads said:


> I hate this show.





Shaddw said:


> This is so bad. Like really horrible. What the fuck am I watching tonight?





NathWFC said:


> Oh my fucking god. Wrestling is dead.





Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Oh my God.





DoubleAwesome said:


> HORNSWOGGLE IS THE FUCKING ANNONYMUS RAW GM?! FUCK THIS COMPANY.





Kabraxal said:


> Fucking hell............................





MysticRVD said:


> I quit.





holycityzoo said:


> Fucking stupid





KrazyGreen said:


> OMG...
> 
> This is the...
> 
> ...





CrystalFissure said:


> This is a sad day.





Svart said:


> ....
> 
> This just reached new levels of terrible. So the anonymous gm was hornswoggle.. all this time? How climactic.





Wsupden said:


> Yep. Fuck you WWE.





ToxieDogg said:


> LOL @ Booker T
> 
> 'Tell me I did not just see that!'
> 
> :lmao





eireace said:


> ok sadly this has got REALLY horrible... I can take a lot, but this has plunged to new depths of crap!





Amber B said:


> Ok yeah I think I'm done after this episode.





Creepy Crawl said:


> That made me embarrassed to even be watching this. It literally made me feel uncomfortable. :no:





Bob the Jobber said:


> TNA.. I'm coming.





Amber B said:


> Dat change, CM Punk. Dat change.





Coolquip said:


> WWE Creative:
> 
> Say lets do everything that sucked in 2010 tonight!





Dark_Link said:


> I can't wait for TNA





genocide_cutter said:


> Times like this make me happy to know TNA exist





KrazyGreen said:


> I'm gonna puke. For the 8th time tonight.





AttitudeOutlaw said:


> _This_ is your main-event, folks. :lol





KuritaDavion said:


> *See on Sunday who gets AJ*
> 
> 
> And wins the WWE Title





iwatchwrestling said:


> COME HOME AJ





Y2-Jerk said:


> AJ COME HOME





Omega_VIK said:


> AJ COME HOME!





juiceGLC said:


> AJ is gonna pin both Punk and Bryan and count the 1-2-3 for herself and become the wwe champion





joeisgonnakillyou said:


>




It resumes RAW really well. ahahah. IWC and TNA for the motherfucking win. WWE and kids are killing the product...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Holy shit how long did it take you to quote all that?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I have notihng... seriously that Raw... words can not express how bad it was.

The Punk/AJ/Bryan bit (while the best storyline right now in the WWE) went on for too long and hogged most of the night. As for everything else, I felt like I was drugged, or raped, this was a terrible Raw and I usually give Raw the benefit of the doubt. So many pointless tag matches, and only one storyline being built up. 

I don't know why Raw has gone downhill but I really made myself suffer having to watch it all for the main event that night. And that was meh at best but at least they built up one storyline so far. If you count John Cenas story to win the WWE title that's two stories.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Goodness, that was scary bad. I'll take the fucking bath salts, please...


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I just watched Raw...in f'n 10 minutes the whole show.The only thing that I thought it will be interesting was the tag team match,Kidd Christian vs Ziggler Tensai, but this also turned into a big shit.
Raw is getting worse and worse every week.I can't even imagine how it will look the 3 hours shows.And the really bad thing is that they don't do anything to make it better.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Just finished watching my recording of RAW. Managed to watch the entire show in 33 minutes, which is slightly better than I expected. Anyway, once again the show sucked a dick. The AJ bullshit is really tiresome and it's making Punk and Bryan look like complete geeks, Ziggler didn't get to shine at all in his tag match and I couldn't give a fuck about anyone in the WWE Title MITB match. Seeing Backlund was funny but that was pretty much the highlight.

LAME.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Eh, really didn't expect anything, seeing how WWE is content with booking these shit filler shows until they finally hit 1000.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I lol'd out loud at AJ COME HOME AJ COME HOME AJ COME HOME


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I watched the show in 15-20 minutes on YouTube.

Good things:

The Rock will be on RAW 1000th. 

Jericho/Show vs Kane/Cena was a good TV match. 

Backlund is in awesome shape for 60 and was good to see him. Although horrible crowd.

Eve or Vince in Eve's figure, saying the truth about the horrendous Punk mid card title run. 

Bad things:

The entire show with the peak for this miserable and pathetic AJ/Punk/Bryan program. I saw better acting in comedy parody shows. Unbearable. This is up there with Katie Vick, Arquette/Russo etc. Worst wrestling TV of all time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



TOM MADISON said:


> I can only catch the replay at midnight in Canada, but sometimes, when i feel like the show is gonna be boring, I read this thread while 'watching' RAW. Since it has been deceiving me A LOT latlely, tought I'd do it again tonight...
> 
> This is... *RAW THREAD BEST COMMENTS OF THE NIGHT IMO*!
> *You guys, again, made my night.*
> ...


*Mav.... :mark:*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Rock316AE said:


> I watched the show in 15-20 minutes on YouTube.
> 
> Good things:
> 
> ...



*The crowd was not horrible due to Backlund. You CANNOT expect that crowd to know who a 60 year old wrestler is. As awesome as Backlund was you simply can't expect that from any crowd.*


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

No doubt, but at least pretend to know him out of respect, the guy is 60 and going out there like he's 30. At least they tried to give him the "you still got it" chants. Still a good moment.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

*10-14 year olds will NOT pretend to know someone out of respect. Their parents? maybe...but only if they know who the fuck it is. You cannot blame that crowd. They didn't have a fucking clue. *


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Last year's Raw before Money in the Bank saw CM Punk tear up Vince's offer for a new contract, shoot on the boss, and shoot on John Cena too.

This year's Raw before Money in the Bank ended with AJ slapping the two men involved in the WWE Championship match at that pay-per-view.

Where did it all go wrong?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Kingpin said:


> Last year's Raw before Money in the Bank saw CM Punk tear up Vince's offer for a new contract, shoot on the boss, and shoot on John Cena too.
> 
> This year's Raw before Money in the Bank ended with AJ slapping the two men involved in the WWE Championship match at that pay-per-view.
> 
> Where did it all go wrong?


*It also had EVE dropping a PIPE BOMB on Punk. TROLOLOLOLOL*


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Kingpin said:


> Last year's Raw before Money in the Bank saw CM Punk tear up Vince's offer for a new contract, shoot on the boss, and shoot on John Cena too.
> 
> This year's Raw before Money in the Bank ended with AJ slapping the two men involved in the WWE Championship match at that pay-per-view.
> 
> Where did it all go wrong?


CM Punk took an AJ to the knee. :troll


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I am proud to announce that i beat Rock316AE's time, I watche dthe whole raw in 10 minutes! YES! YES!

The best part.. Eve telling Punk how irrelevant his title reign has been.

Worst part.. the entire show.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Eve owned Punk, come at me.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

It's pretty stating the obvious that since the middle of June that they have been in cruise control until Raw 1000th. Which I guess is to be expected, there's no point giving away anything until then. Hence the crap filler stuff with Cole and Lawler, which was pointless and made zero sense at all.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I liked raw. Not as good as the go home show last year but it was okay.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Worst Raw of the year so far.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



TheGreatOne. said:


> The only positive was Punk getting his rightful place in the main event slot.
> 
> *Oh yeah and the GOAT is back in two weeks* :rocky


This, at least something positive from last night's Raw.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

What a horrible show it was.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Guys, its clear theyre just cruising until the 23rd. If you want a good show you really shouldnt hope for anything until the 1000th ep. This is what the WWE does and you should know this by now.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



KO Bossy said:


> Check out this link for the latest episode of Review-a-Raw. These guys totally trash this episode. Awesome as usual.
> 
> http://fightnetwork.com/podcasts/page:1


Hehe, they are pretty frustrated.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

So, I was watching some Raw last night, just for the LULZ, and boy it delivered some serious LULZ - what a fucking horrible show that was. No good feud or story whatsoever. Jesus Christ, after watching Impact and Destination X, and then Raw after, it's night and day.

Well, at least The Great One is coming back...


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

LOL what a joke of a show RAW was last night. Jesus.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

The goat will hopefully save us @ the 1000th RAW.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I hated everything about this weeks Raw. The first segment made me cringe so bad. It was the most obvious time where I noticed CM Punk is so far from the character that got him over in the first place. It was disgusting. 3 squash matches that were useless. ADR, no matter how much you try, is not a threat to Sheamus because of God awful booking. The raw GM is the midget???!! they couldve turned that angle into a great feud, but instead they made it stupid. The thing that angers me the most is that CM punk being humiliated by Eve bty speaking the truth that he is overshadowed, so they finally give him a main event on an awful show. Vince is going to see the negative reaction the show will receive and he will blame Punk for it. This was really the worst 2 hours I've ever watched.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

They didnt give CM Punk the mainevent.. they gave the mainevent to CM Punk, Daniel Byran AND ESPECIALY AJ. AJ holds more importance than CM Punk and Daniel Bryan combined currently.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

One of the WORST programmes, not just wrestling, that i've ever had the misfortune of watching.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



ashes11 said:


> One of the WORST programmes, not just wrestling, that i've ever had the misfortune of watching.


Not far from the truth. I've never sighed, cringed and felt excruciating levels of disappointment for quite some time.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Oh i forgot. Big Show got DQ'ed for doing his job as a tag partner. Everything was bass ackwards. Also lol at 25% not wanted to see the match, that's a pretty big number.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Yeah when Big Show got disqualified for that, I actually physically shouted 'FOR FUCK SAKE' at the TV, and I haven't felt the need to resort to shouting at the TV in aeons. Absolutely absurd way to end a tag match.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I need a gift of Punks reaction when AJ proposed.

This just proves how Punk lost the intestinal fortitude he had one year ago.


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I actually really enjoyed Raw...

The WWE title ended the show, as it should always do, and the Cena/Show crap was in the middle of the card, where it should always be (if it has to exist at all). Tyson Kidd has actually been given a feud of sorts, which is great. 

And we got to see a fucking Backlund Crossface Chickenwing, how can anyone complain about that?

Sure the Santino/Hornswoggle shit was stupid, and the ending to the tag match was a bit odd, but for me the Punk/Bryan/AJ story more than makes up for any of that, fantastic storyline. I'm really pumped for MITB now, can't wait to see what way it ends...


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I want to commend the WWE for committing to the Make a Wish foundation to going as far as to let these poor children to write the show for tonights Raw


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

How exactly did this show get me excited for MITB again? Goodness this show was ass.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

It's funny how last year the MITB build up was one of the hottest things going on in pro wrestling history. This year, does anyone give a fuck? The WWE title has absolutely no importance and it seems as if the feud is just about AJ. I wouldn't have mind this feud at all, had i been a midcard feud. Heck, I wouldn't even mind if i were for the WWE title but the WWE title doesn't even seem like it's on the line and it's as if they're fighting over AJ.

Well it had to happen eventually but we're probably going to get the first shitty MITB PPV. Then again, the first MITB had a boring build but the matches delivered.

As for RAW, boy did it suck. Who the heck keeps playing these sick Lawler/Cole jokes on us? The matches do absolutely nothing and lead to nowhere. It was fucking cringeworthy to see those two bicker then bam! The soda spills and that prompts the match. And the Anonymous GM? Oh fuck it! From the time I heard he was under the ring, I knew it had to be Santino Not gonna lie though, I marked at the start when I heard the sound.

Terrible, terrible RAW. Nothing happened at all. I don't get how on a 2 hour show absolutely nothing can happen. What the fuck are they gonna do when they go to 3 hours now?

I give it a 3/10. And that's probably being generous.


----------



## drew433 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I litteraly fell asleep watching raw. I never do that EVER. That was the most pathetic excuse of a wrestling program ive seen since wcw back around 2000. The first 3 matches combined didnt even add up to 5 min. The only decent thing all night was the tag match with show, jericho, kane and cena. At least it lasted through 2 commercial breaks and what the hell was up with lets come back from commercial cut to cole and king talking and theres a fucking match going on in the ring that lasted another 2 min maybe. I dont know what the fuck they were thinking last night. I dont know if it was the writers or because it was the last raw before a ppv or what but that was atroshish. They better do something spectacular for the 1000 episode like hardly any commercials or some big match that last 20 min or something otherwise i think for the first time in the 20+ years ive watched wwe it might be time to say goodbye.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Watched Raw...it took about 5 minutes, 95% of the show is there just to be skipped through.

They are not even putting any effort in right now.

I'll just have to wait for the proper wrestling show on Thursday.


----------



## AdamLCFC (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Hornswoggle was the anonymous Raw GM? Way to ruin something that could have proved awesome. 
Raw seemed rushed, (probably because they recorded Smackdown that night aswell) 
That tag match aswell, did the bell really ring when Show dragged Cena out? 

That's the last Raw I will be staying up for since work starts next week and what a shit one it was, I was falling asleep watching it, piss poor!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I would have been fine with them not revealing who the GM was at all.


----------



## Rust in Peace (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

That was the worst episode I've ever seen and I usually enjoy watching atleast some of raw because of DVR. That raw actually made me question to myself why I even watch wrestling


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Bryan's facial reactions and dialogues were the only good thing on RAW.


----------



## TheStingerPL (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

That was just horrible. Boring, Boring, Boring... Everybody who paid for a ticket was screwed by WWE.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Another thing I'd like to point out that just pissed me off. Amost every damn match was a squash match. I was thinking something big was going to happen so they were just getting all the matches out the way. Turns outt hat the big thing was the Cena promo at the top of the hour. 

The first MITB PPV they used the fact that it was a PPV featuring MITB matches to sell it. Ok fair enough. Last year, well I think we all know what sold it last year. But this year? They're using Cena's first ever MITB as the only selling point. I get Cena is their cash cow but Jesus Christ the guy hasn't held the title for a year now and it feels as if he's been champ for the past year.

Creative knows this as well. Those jabs Eve took at Punk last night prety much sums up the direction the company wants to go in. Overshadow the WWE champion. Seriously, is their evena feud for the WWE title? They're not even making the WWE title seem important.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



sharkboy22 said:


> Another thing I'd like to point out that just pissed me off. Amost every damn match was a squash match. I was thinking something big was going to happen so they were just getting all the matches out the way. Turns outt hat the big thing was the Cena promo at the top of the hour.
> 
> The first MITB PPV they used the fact that it was a PPV featuring MITB matches to sell it. Ok fair enough. Last year, well I think we all know what sold it last year. But this year? They're using Cena's first ever MITB as the only selling point. I get Cena is their cash cow but Jesus Christ the guy hasn't held the title for a year now and it feels as if he's been champ for the past year.
> 
> Creative knows this as well. Those jabs Eve took at Punk last night prety much sums up the direction the company wants to go in. Overshadow the WWE champion. Seriously, is their evena feud for the WWE title? They're not even making the WWE title seem important.


Only time the WWE Championship is important Sharkboy is when John Cena has it or is chasing it other wise it does not matter. John Cena pretty much is the ENTIRE company.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I really didn't like the show at all. As much as I like AJ and her role she was literally the star of the show last night and it was just too much. There just wasn't much that was really worth seeing.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Eve in the main event all the sudden? Let's rock! Everybody let's rock! :rocky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

5 minute Raw will not be seen this week as the creator of them gives up half way through. I don't blame him


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



virus21 said:


> 5 minute Raw will not be seen this week as the creator of them gives up half way through. I don't blame him


When The Undertaker threw that chair I totally guffawed like a cunt, fantastic.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Last night's raw was just a bad fucking dream.

Wasn't it?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I don't even know where to start............

- The show opens with AJ, CM Punk and Daniel Bryan and I knew this was going to be bad from the start. This segment was not only stupid and ridiculous but it took 20 MINUTES. This segment could have easily been done in 10 minutes.

- Sheamus comes out and squashes Swagger. Seriously I like Sheamus but this really pissed me off. You bury a talented wrestler and then you give him another Brogue Kick after the match. Swagger definitely pissed someone off backstage.

- We go to a tag team match and nobody gets entrances. What the fuck? The Intercontinental Champion doesn't get an entrance? Also Tensai didn't really need to pick up the win here over Christian. Vickie was also giving him a look as if she was impressed and quite franly fuck that shit. Nothing can interest me in that fat 40 year old oily cunt.

- Brodus Clay squashes Drew McIntyre and continues to do the same shit. This guy can't wrestle for shit and to be honest I think that's the reason he has the shitty kiddy gimmick. Drew's comment before the match was gold and nailed it on the head. Same shit every week.

- John Cena cuts a cheesy promo about winning Money in the Bank. Is like he gets worst every week.

- The tag team match ended in DQ because Big Show stopped the count? What the fuck!!! And Cena stands tall in the end. Boring.

- Sin Cara vs. Heath Slater in a qualifying match for Money in the Bank was suprisinly a highlight in this show. That's how pathetic this show was.

- We Santino looking for the mystery GM the whole show. I knew from the beginning it would be that little pathetic piece of shit Hornswoogle. On top of that Cole/Lawler again. Fuck this shit!!! You think %75 of the internet will vote for that shit? Who the fuck are you trying to fool WWE?

- The main event was again more fucking AJ. Can she stop using Bryan's catchphrase? Is like they are purposely doing it to take momentum off Bryan. It was nice to see Eve though.

- The only highlight of this show was The Rock being announced for the 1000th Raw.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I can't speak for the rest of the show, but AJ came out, she said literally three words and I tuned out and didn't turn back to Raw all night. 

I'm starting to get sick of AJ's character, and I was a huge fan before she became the centerpiece of the WWE title picture.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

No Titus and O'neil 

And come On how is Slater supposed to Wrassle in the dark?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I can't say I've ever been shellshocked after watching wrestling, but damn. I could not believe how bad RAW was yesterday, I was (and actually still am) dumbfounded. If anyone's ever had a bucket of cold water thrown over them, that's what I felt like watching that opening segment. Fucking hell.



virus21 said:


> 5 minute Raw will not be seen this week as the creator of them gives up half way through. I don't blame him


Poor bastard.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

You look at Punk's face when AJ does not say an word for like 2 minutes in that segment.Punk is probably saying in his head AA won the title in an epic way,and I am champion in this garbage WTF.It's times like this that I think that Russo is back in secret he's actually behind this stuff.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

It was a decent show, nothing really spectacular. Kinda a letdown in comparison to recent Raw's.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I don't want to sound like your run-of-the-mill cynical and spiteful "fan"/hater, but god damn it... I haven't even watched half of RAW yet, but, oh my god, if there ever was a candidate for "Worst RAW ever", this is one.

No matches (those "matches" so far were just beyond-filler shit), weird and pretty terrible segments and stuff like Cole vs Lawler...
WWE, Y U NO BE SPORT OR ENTERTAINING? 

Up to the Cena promo part, hope that _something_ good happens.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

What the fuck is happening to this company.


see you all in another two months.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

The night before I had just watched The Shawkshank Redmeption.=Destination X 
The night after I was watching Alvin and the Chipmunks 2.= This episode of Monday Night Raw


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



JoseBxNYC said:


> I don't even know where to start............
> 
> - The show opens with AJ, CM Punk and Daniel Bryan and I knew this was going to be bad from the start. This segment was not only stupid and ridiculous but it took 20 MINUTES. This segment could have easily been done in 10 minutes.
> 
> ...




spot on.

Actually your summary of the piss poor raw was more entertaining than any part of raw


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Seems to me like in the last few years WWE has banked on their big pay-per-view or events, i.e. banking on Rock vs. Cena for a whole fucking year and producing a complete piece of shit product for most of the year. The same thing is happening for the 1000th episode of RAW. They put no thought or creativity into the product up to the event because fuck you, they know they'll get ratings and you'll watch the 1000th episode. Right now WWE is only surviving on John Cena T-shirt sales and bringing back legends like The Rock for a few shows a year. Eventually this shit is going to catch up with them and bite them in the ass.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Was just reading through some posts and just got reminded of the fact that Vickie was looking at Tensai as if she's interested in maanging him. What the fucking fuck? Seriously, why the fuck does WWE insist on pushing this guy. As a matter of fact at this point I really can't tell if they're pushing him or not cause just last week he got rolled up like a bitch by Tyson Kidd. I just hope he doesn't win MITB. Who the fuck thought bringing him back was a great idea in the first place. Albert was never over. I don't care what anyone says there was a never a point in his career where anyone seem to gave a fuck about Albert, Prince Albert, or A-Train. The guy was given three gimmicks and they all failed.

I hate when WWE does this shit. I'm not asking for "Holy shit" moments each and every week but at least deliver something worth watching. You're a fucking wrestling company. Have two guys go out there and WRESTLE. I get that (or at least I hope) they're saving all the big guns for 1000th RAW (which IMO is gonna suck because I have a feeling it's going to be nothing but Rock jerking off everyone and a whole bunch of other old timers who have no business doing more than a 5 minute appearance) but at least give us something worth watching.

Santino's bullshit of a reign as US champ needs to end. The over bearing King/Cole shit needs to stop as well. The overbearing AJ and milking of "Yes" needs to stop as well. Last night's RAW for the first time since 2009 left a really, really, really, bad taste in my mouth. I'm not going to say I'm done with WWE because I'll be watching monday night. It's a fact that me not watching WWE for a year isn't going to stop shit. But damn has the product become downright awful these past few weeks. But at least there were the one or two moments and matches these past few weeks that made watching RAW worthwhile. Last night, absolutely nothing happened and it doesn't even feel like MITB is this Sunday. Heck, going into RAW i didn't even know this was the final RAW before MITB. Last year by June I damn well knew MITB was going to be. 

Which brings me to my next point. The dates for PPVs. It's been long occuring now but does anyone at all remember when PPVs are going to take place? A lot of times I go into RAW and I'm like "Shit, it's this Sunday" That's how much WWE puts into their crap and expect people to pay $45 for it.


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Well, I've officially given up on wrestling. Other than the 1000th episode, i'm not watching another Raw until January.

As terrible as Raw's been, I am however looking forward to the ratings breakdown just to show further proof on how irrelevant the main event scene has been with these imposter main eventers who are nothing more than grocery sellers pretending to be professional wrestlers or sports entertainers whatever you call it. Either way I just can't wait until the REAL main eventers return on the 1000th episode (Rock, Taker, HHH and Lesnar) even if it's just for one night until the RTWM.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

People rat on the wwf of 1995 - bring that back over this pile of shit, thank fuck I didn't watch it live so I could ff half the show, I can't believe wwe think we like the shit tbh, just terrible in every way, if it reverts to the sane after raw 1000, think I'll just watch the ppv's for a bit and that is it.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

This-Ain't-Wrestling!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

HUR DUR WWE, NO NEED FOR HUNICO OR JUSTIN GABRIEL IN THE MITB MATCHES
---
But yeah, terribad RAW. I don't even know whether I will finish watching it or not.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Same shit different week and Im talking about you guys complaining. I didn't like the show any more than half of you but I thought we established this awhile ago, THESE ARE FILLER EPISODES...Repeat FILLER, They don't care its obvious there waiting for the 1000th episode.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I've just watched this weeks raw ...... WTF?

I know its been bad this year, especially since ER, but last night, 
HOLY SHIT, that was fucking awful.

Seriously, why do we watch?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

last night was the first time i decided to catch the last minutes of raw since the summer of punk last year... no wonder why i dont tune in anymore


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



virus21 said:


> 5 minute Raw will not be seen this week as the creator of them gives up half way through. I don't blame him


Wow and the big ass "Boring" sign pretty much sums it all up. I'm so glad he/she mentioned the battle Cole was having with that sheet :lmao

Someone had good intentions with the whole AJ thing but Vince, as usual, probably got carried away and turned it into an absolute, overexposed joke.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I'm 40 mins in and so far 8 mins of total wrestling.....


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Raw was atrocious. Oh God...it makes me embarrassed to be a fan. I have to go watch New Japan or something to clear my conscience about being a wrestling fan. UGH. It's a miracle I watched the whole thing. The only thing I didn't mind was the Big Show/Jericho vs Cena/Kane match. It wasn't even that good but it was long and so much better than everything else. I am so sick of the AJ storyline. It's like Days of Our Lives or something. Like the great Harley Race once said, "Shut up and wrestle!." Don't even get me started on the Cole vs Lawler thing and that waste of space Hornswoggle. Good Lord...it's not hard. Put two good workers out there for 12 to 15 minutes. That is all I want. But no. We get 1 minute squash matches and bad comedy every week. Eve is awful by the way. Her wrestling with AJ was cringeworthy. AJ wasn't awful in the ring but she didn't have a lot to work with. Some of the stuff with DB/Punk/AJ was ok and the crowd was hot at first but it's not what I want when I watch PRO WRESTLING. Man, three hours of this is coming really soon. I give it 2/10. Maybe even lower when I think about it. Get your shit together WWE. Well, at least we still get Smackdown which usually has decent length matches. Raw = fpalm.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I love these videos:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

What a cluster fuck of a show...20-25 min opening segement, 3 min match, adverts, santino, 5 min match, adverts, steph, 5 min match, Jericho, adverts, cena speech about how the ladder match means more than ever.. fuck everything mean more to him than ever he'll be calling his his fucking destiny next, tag match, in which show dominates, we get it.. he's big!.. Santino, adverts, blah blah blah...

Waht the fuck happened to the WWE? Its getting worse, i know this is the mid-year lull but wtf!?!? 

Ok i get throwing AJ in the angle for the length of time they want Punk/Bryan.. coz the recent one on one promos got stale fast. Rock/Cena - Jericho/Punk - Sheamus/ADR - same promo diff show.. 

Punk can only come up with some many stupid nicknames and Bryan can only YES! as so much for a 3 month fued, so throw AJ keepin dragged out till 1000 and then onto the main summer start but 20 mins at the start, a crap match and then another 10mins to finish off. Jesus Christ this is getting shit, really shit, like Inception shit in a shit in a shit.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

the aj/punk/bryan promo was so awful I'm expecting it go gain ratings. The really bad stuff seems to draw. (Cole in bbq sauce as an example)

Just hire russo and give him and vinnie mac a stable on tv. bring in oklahoma and arquette and put the tag titles on them. vince is backstage at the damn show anyway.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

i dont normally bitch about raw but fuck that was one boring show
I am very happy that I did not watch live even though i was awake till 3 am and had nothing to do but fuck that 
when the show started and raw gm came back i was kinda ok with it because i though they are gonna pick that storyline again and do something big with it but oh well.. did not turn out quite the way i wanted it to be
AJ is featured to much in the show and even though i like her i am not very happy to have her on my screen for 30minutes

why did Tensai need the win over Christian i mean fuck i thought they wanted prestige back for the ic title but i guess i should have known since its christian and they always book him like that... And Vickie seems interested in Tensai --> meh

Alberto cut a nice promo actually which was imo the highlight of the show
John Cena telling everyone he is going to overcome the odds and win the MITB... seems like they STILL want to sell Cena as the Underdog

and oh MITB is actually this Sunday. Did not realize that until Cole said it thats how bad the build up is..


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

if wwe ever want a new bad ass heel, they could hire cena's divorcing wife.

she could claim to tell the truth about cena. man, the kids would hate her.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



xerxesXXI said:


> if wwe ever want a new bad ass heel, they could hire cena's divorcing wife.
> 
> she could claim to tell the truth about cena. man, the kids would hate her.


Punk: _Do you know why I turned down AJ that Monday night, John? Because, unfortunately, I'm the only one in this ring who takes a marriage commitment seriously. This Sunday at Summerslam, I'm going to beat you like I've beaten you before. The only chance you have is to get dirty and bend the rules. We all know how much Mr. Cena loves to.. *cheat*, don't we?_

Boom. Out comes his ex-wife (doesn't really have to be her) to be guest referee.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Punk: _Do you know why I turned down AJ that Monday night, John? Because, unfortunately, I'm the only one in this ring who takes a marriage commitment seriously. This Sunday at Summerslam, I'm going to beat you like I've beaten you before. The only chance you have is to get dirty and bend the rules. We all know how much Mr. Cena loves to.. *cheat*, don't we?_
> 
> Boom. Out comes his ex-wife (doesn't really have to be her) to be guest referee.


Cue Ride of The Valkyries. 

YES! YES! YES! YES!

Daniel Bryan: Thats not exactly true is it Punk?! You weren't faithful to AJ(or Lita, or whoever he's nailin' IRL) last night were you, when you were with....... ME! YES! YES! YES!


Jerry Springer with slightly better wrestling, aww yeah!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*










If he really believes that, then I don't fucking know anymore. I can't disagree with the "he's a fucking hypocrite/sellout" things people are saying. Always supported Punk, but it's tough to do it when he's stuck in one of the worst storylines I've ever seen.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

This Raw seems to be so awful that I am making my choice to avoid watching Money in the Bank and the Raw after and instead, wait 13 days until episode 1000.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> If he really believes that, then I don't fucking know anymore. I can't disagree with the "he's a fucking hypocrite/sellout" things people are saying. Always supported Punk, but it's tough to do it when he's stuck in one of the worst storylines I've ever seen.


Well he's not gonna admit to it being shit. WWE monitors their every word now.


----------



## Adam502 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

He will get in troube, if he mentions anything even close to going against WWE execs and the product direction. But deep down, I'm sure he knows how shitty the product is. WWE is not even trying to improve, unlike the other company. But what can I do, as long as they these kids are watching the show and having their parents buy them WWE products (John cena,most likely), the direction won't change.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



iHoneyBea said:


> Well he's not gonna admit to it being shit. WWE monitors their every word now.


Good point, though that's never been much of an issue with Punk's tweets in the past. Unless he says something a little homophobic or tells a fan to kill themselves. Then WWE are on his ass. But I do think that he does believe what he said there. Otherwise, this angle probably wouldn't be happening. It's pretty depressing honestly.

Here's another tweet similar: "Poolside. Listening to The Bronx. Planning some sort of hellacious workout for later. *Laughing at wrestling "fans" crap opinions and ADD. *"


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Watching old episodes of raw from 1998-2002. 

Good times


----------



## Adam502 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Dam...never thought Punk could be such a a**hole


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Someone should amke a thread. 
1995 vs 2012? Which is the worse year for WWE?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Good point, though that's never been much of an issue with Punk's tweets in the past. Unless he says something a little homophobic or tells a fan to kill themselves. Then WWE are on his ass. But I do think that he does believe what he said there. Otherwise, this angle probably wouldn't be happening. It's pretty depressing honestly.
> 
> Here's another tweet similar: "Poolside. Listening to The Bronx. Planning some sort of hellacious workout for later. *Laughing at wrestling "fans" crap opinions and ADD. *"


I think Punk just doesnt care anymore, he's a champion who gets whatever he wants. And while he may think the storyline is ridiculous at the end of the day he's getting money and perks so it's whatever to him.

He knows a good portion of the fans tweeting him about this are right, but he's a dick and wont say how he really feels. As a result our opinions get called crap.



Adam502 said:


> Dam...never thought Punk could be such a a**hole


Seriously? Everyone knows Punk is an ass, he even said so.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



iHoneyBea said:


> I think Punk just doesnt care anymore, he's a champion who gets whatever he wants. And while he may think the storyline is ridiculous at the end of the day he's getting money and perks so it's whatever to him.
> 
> He knows a good portion of the fans tweeting him about this are right, but he's a dick and wont say how he really feels. As a result our opinions get called crap.


Spot on.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Adam502 said:


> Dam...never thought Punk could be such a a**hole


What, it's basically all he's known for.

Decent 'rassler who cuts a good promo, by acting like an arse, except it's not that much of an act.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Ivs actually been able to reduce this Raw into an equation:

Danielson + Punk X AJ + Stupidity + Cringworthy ÷ Faceplam + Cena + Ridiculousness ÷ Anger X Squash + GM + Russo DQ X Hornswaggle = Hate X Dispair n=y where y=hope and n=folly, Entertainment = Idiocy, Clever = Moronic, Raw = Anti-Life


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I'm so sick of this company at the moment.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Brye said:


> I'm so sick of this company at the moment.


I'm going to legit murder AJ next time they come to my city. 

Punk/Danielson was the ONE match I was looking forward to then they ruined it by adding her as a referee.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



MoveMent said:


> I'm going to legit murder AJ next time they come to my city.
> 
> Punk/Danielson was the ONE match I was looking forward to then they ruined it by adding her as a referee.


Holy shit, Movement. 

Agreed though. I have low expectations of it being better than the OTL one now.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Brye said:


> Holy shit, Movement.
> 
> Agreed though. I have low expectations of it being better than the OTL one now.


Sup.  

yea hopefully all this bullshit storylines will be over before summerslam.


----------



## mdieselone (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

This episode should have been titled "are you serious?" , but I cant knock that show mainly b/c it's actually watchable,funny and entertaining which is the complete opposite of the inept television we received last night.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Well, I am glad that I missed it..


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Fact of the matter is that as the go home show for one of WWE's most notable events failed to convice me why I should actually invest my dollar in their PPV. This show, especially on the heels of last year shouldn't be an afterthought IMO. How hard is it to have guys relevant to the PPV come out at the very least and say "Money is the Bank is coming up and *insert promo here* is the reason why you should order this" They didn't even go that far other than Cena's promo.

I know I've said it a million times but it begs reposting; I'm" not/ nor was a fan of the love triangle storyline but I can at least appreciate WWE investing in a diva. What I cannot appreciate is the fact that the WWE Championship is not the focal point of this feud, for some reason that just irks the living shit out of me.

The MITB matches have the potential to deliver quality matches, each one for different reasons. However, they've done next to nothing to create that sense of excitement and potential chaos for the MITB ladder matches or at least, it hasn't came off that well to me. They've been more focused in letting people know that Cena is going to be in the match, that's all fine and dandy but can we focus on promoting the match itself more.

Even a basic feud like Sheamus/Del Rio could've done more than just that to build the PPV. Cut a in-ring promo, build some heat for the heel and create adversity for the babyface, get them into a brawl give fans something to invest in/work with. Is continuity really that hard for WWE writers?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Haven't watched WWE since the RAW when Jericho returned. Can someone explain to me what went down on last weeks RAW, the live SD! and last night's RAW? After going through this thread I can see RAW was pretty piss poor.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



#Mark said:


> Haven't watched WWE since the RAW when Jericho returned. Can someone explain to me what went down on last weeks RAW, the live SD! and last night's RAW? After going through this thread I can see RAW was pretty piss poor.


To sum it up :

Loads of squash matches.
WWE began a rigged poll on WWE.com on whether Jerry Lawler and Michael Cole should wrestle, and the poll was rigged so that "match" actually happened.
Hornswoggle was revealed as the anonymous general manager.
Cringeworthy Punk/bryan/AJ segments about AJ proposing to Punk and Bryan proposing to AJ

Positive things :

Eve telling Punk how irrelevant he and his WWE title reign has been, being overshadowed by Rock, Cena, HHH, lesnar etc.
A good tag team match between Cena/Kane/Jericho/Show.
Rock will be at the 1000th RAW.


----------



## fjawodfc (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Fuckery Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/12)**



UknowWho said:


> I'm glad I'm watching this on my PC and not contributing with the ratings for this crap.


You wouldn't be contributing anyway since that's not how TV ratings work. They don't know what you're watching on the cable box.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

this is a joke man, what is this love triangle crap. wwe sees aj is over, and then they go and take it way too far. they screw everything up. stephanie mcmahon must be writing this. turned into a soap opera for girls.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



shutupchico said:


> this is a joke man, what is this love triangle crap. wwe sees aj is over, and then they go and take it way too far. they screw everything up. stephanie mcmahon must be writing this. turned into a soap opera for girls.


Its almost like Twilight. Im almost expecting Team Punk and Team Bryan shirts to start showing up


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

sadly, the aj/bryan/punk story was the only good thing that happened on raw. anyone else notice the kids in the crowd started cheering for aj when she was wrestling eve? maybe it's cuz she's almost child size so she doesn't even seem like an adult to them. i'm still trying to figure out why the bell rang when big show pulled cena out of the ring to break up the pin. that's a DQ? since when? lawler/cole was garbage and horswoggle being the Anonymous GM was stupid. i was amused by bob backlund, but how many in the crowd knew him?  maybe 5% at best. does the wwe even have writers anymore or are they just making it up on the fly? the one good thing that has come out of this mess is aj's acting talent has been discovered. she's pretty damn good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



virus21 said:


> Its almost like Twilight. Im almost expecting Team Punk and Team Bryan shirts to start showing up


Just checked to make sure there weren't. :argh:

However they just released the Brodus Clay FEDORA. :lmao


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



virus21 said:


> Its almost like Twilight. Im almost expecting Team Punk and Team Bryan shirts to start showing up


Like it or not that shit and I said shit is very popular and is right down WWE ally at this point.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

You know there are always tons of armchair bookers who think they can do better than the WWE writers well..........I think they may be right. I can't imagine anyone doing a WORSE job then what has been going on the past couple of weeks. This shit makes Russo WCW look like the most compelling television of all-time in comparison.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

also, love how all of a sudden cena picking up the big show is a big deal. really? i guess he never picked up the big show with edge on show's back at the same time. i guess that "feat of strength" never happened. it happened more than 3 weeks ago so according to vince it never happened.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Trifektah said:


> You know there are always tons of armchair bookers who think they can do better than the WWE writers well..........I think they may be right. I can't imagine anyone doing a WORSE job then what has been going on the past couple of weeks. This shit makes Russo WCW look like the most compelling television of all-time in comparison.


You can write the most kick ass storyline and if the owner or his daughter don't like it understand it or find another more entertaining in their option it don't make air. Every persons frustration disappointment and anger should be geared toward two people: Vince & Stephanie McMahon not the writers. Who knows what Vince and or Stephanie might have turned down that might of been better then what made air.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

This video pretty much sums up this RAW perfectly:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



The Hardcore Show said:


> Like it or not that shit and I said shit is very popular and is right down WWE ally at this point.


So your saying that WWE have become total whores now?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



virus21 said:


> So your saying that WWE have become total whores now?


No but I can see why WWE is trying to do their own version of that. It is popular as sad as it is.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



virus21 said:


> Ivs actually been able to reduce this Raw into an equation:
> 
> Danielson + Punk X AJ + Stupidity + Cringworthy ÷ Faceplam + Cena + Ridiculousness ÷ Anger X Squash + GM + Russo DQ X Hornswaggle = Hate X Dispair n=y where y=hope and n=folly, Entertainment = Idiocy, Clever = Moronic, Raw = Anti-Life


God bless this thread :lmao



iHoneyBea said:


> I think Punk just doesnt care anymore, he's a champion who gets whatever he wants. And while he may think the storyline is ridiculous at the end of the day he's getting money and perks so it's whatever to him.
> 
> He knows a good portion of the fans tweeting him about this are right, but he's a dick and wont say how he really feels. As a result our opinions get called crap.
> 
> ...


People are finally seeing what I've been seeing for months now. All of a sudden the fans opinions are "crap" yet this was the same guy who was the "voice of the voiceless"(lulz) and wanted to cater to fans and make it "cool again" only 12 months ago.

By making it "cool again", he meant having fun in his pimped out tour bus while banging Divas with air conditioning. Sigh he's becoming less and less attractive the more he speaks and defends this tomfoolery because I know why he's doing it. If he was still in a mid card feud (well he is but still) and didn't have that title, he would be making sarcastic and almost cryptic remarks about this fuckery every chance he could get. He has more to lose now. Homeboy is scared. When you have Eve Torres pretty much call you a basic bitch on national television yet you publicly try to defend that nonsense..you are scared.

I guess he is what he eats.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Amber B said:


> People are finally seeing what I've been seeing for months now. All of a sudden the fans opinions are "crap" yet this was the same guy who was the "voice of the voiceless"(lulz) and wanted to cater to fans and make it "cool again" only 12 months ago.
> 
> By making it "cool again", he meant having fun in his pimped out tour bus while banging Divas with air conditioning. Sigh he's becoming less and less attractive the more he speaks and defends this tomfoolery because I know why he's doing it. If he was still in a mid card feud (well he is but still) and didn't have that title, he would be making sarcastic and almost cryptic remarks about this fuckery every chance he could get. He has more to lose now. Homeboy is scared. When you have Eve Torres pretty much call you a basic bitch on national television yet you publicly try to defend that nonsense..you are scared.
> 
> I guess he is what he eats.


Mhmm you were right, didnt see your post about him last year as they were probably buried under all the Punk love at the time.

As I stated in another thread I think that whole contract thing was just a bluff just so he could get a higher spot. The boy is good.

CM apparently stands for Clever Motherfucker.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

It comes to something when the best thing on raw was John Cena!!!!!

He is the only person who tried to sell the upcoming PPV!

When Cena is the highlight you know you've just watched something truly awful. 

Fuck this company.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



MoveMent said:


> I'm going to legit murder AJ next time they come to my city.


You might want to do some yoga or try a Teeter Hang-up to release some of that stress, because it's obvious you aren't getting laid.










But in all seriousness, terrible things would happen to you. TERRIBLE THINGS. Legit.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

This Raw was fucking awful. I just hope Eve's words were intentional and force a change of character for Punk. Another heel turn where he opens his mouth again. Don't get me wrong I really enjoyed Punk as face, but God his character sucks balls right now


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Anyone thought of trolling CM Punk on Twitter?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

If Raw 1000 isn't one of the Best Raws ever, this company can go fuck its self.

But honestly, a show with Punk(A Punk not involved in this BS), Cena, Rock, Lesnar, HHH, HBK, Foley, Austing, Possibly Taker, has an impossible chance of not delivering, but knowing WWE, they will do the impossible.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

*I just watched Raw this morning after hearing people complain about it all week and I? have to say it was nowhere near as bad as people made it out to be. The whole anonymous GM thing has been given far too much attention by the "fans" (I put the word fan in quotation marks because they're not fans they're wannabe critics.)

The whole anon GM storyline ended ages ago and they used last night to make light of the fact that they never revealed who it actually was. It's not like them revealing it to be Hornswoggle has changed anything at all. In fact it got a decent laugh from the audience live, so fair play to them.*


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



just1988 said:


> *I just watched Raw this morning after hearing people complain about it all week and I? have to say it was nowhere near as bad as people made it out to be. The whole anonymous GM thing has been given far too much attention by the "fans" (I put the word fan in quotation marks because they're not fans they're wannabe critics.)
> 
> The whole anon GM storyline ended ages ago and they used last night to make light of the fact that they never revealed who it actually was. It's not like them revealing it to be Hornswoggle has changed anything at all. In fact it got a decent laugh from the audience live, so fair play to them.*


The audience also started chanting "You still got it" to Backlund and he hadn't even done a fucking move yet. So, no fair play to them. 

This RAW was easily the worst I have ever seen and I've prolly seen like 1/2 to 2/3 of them.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

As an Tna fan and AA fan it was pretty funny that WWE get what they deserve for rejecting AA on tough enough,this was my favorite Raw ever looking at how bad it was gave me an good laugh.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Raw was average. Lot of filler and ads.

Love triangle feud is what it is. No real development, not much could be done. MiTB _should_ be good though.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Raw was average. Lot of filler and ads.
> 
> Love triangle feud is what it is. No real development, not much could be done. MiTB _should_ be good though.


It won't be. They said weeks ago that WWE is basically treating MITB as a throw-away PPV and holding all the good stuff for the 1000th RAW and Summerslam.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Hades1313 said:


> It won't be. They said weeks ago that WWE is basically treating MITB as a throw-away PPV and holding all the good stuff for the 1000th RAW and Summerslam.


Money In The Bank 2012 is just like Capitol Punishment was last year,crazy person in the main event and it's an filler PPV to pass time till the real stuff gets going.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



AA world champ said:


> Money In The Bank 2012 is just like Capitol Punishment was last year,crazy person in the main event and it's an filler PPV to pass time till the real stuff gets going.


Yep. Shouldn't have had a PPV this month then IMO.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Hades1313 said:


> Yep. Shouldn't have had a PPV this month then IMO.


Yeh Vince should just forfeit the couple million dollars in revenue that the WWE will receive from having the MITB PPV.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



A-C-P said:


> Yeh Vince should just forfeit the couple million dollars in revenue that the WWE will receive from having the MITB PPV.


It wouldn't have bankrupt them. With the possible buyrate it wouldn't make that much of a difference.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Marv95 said:


> It wouldn't have bankrupt them. With the possible buyrate it wouldn't make that much of a difference.


Not saying it would bankrupt them or really even effect the WWE that much. Point is the PPV will still make a PROFIT for the WWE so why should they not have it from a business standpoint?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



A-C-P said:


> Yeh Vince should just forfeit the couple million dollars in revenue that the WWE will receive from having the MITB PPV.


Or he could try to improve the product so people will want to buy one of his many other PPVs. WWE doesn't care about this PPV, they care about the 1000th RAW and Summerslam. They should have just added the MITB matches to Summerslam and I bet the Summerslam PPV buys would increase a ton and they could even make more money from not having the MITB PPV.


----------



## James Bell (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I remember when the Raw/Smackdown before a PPV would leave you on the edge of your seat, giving you reasons to actually buy the PPV. The heel would attack the face and stand alone in the ring as Raw went off air, a 3rd party would hint towards turncoating at the PPV, etc. 

What did we get to set this one up? AJ slapping Punk and Bryan and walking out of the ring chanting "Yes! Yes!" ? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



James Bell said:


> I remember when the Raw/Smackdown before a PPV would leave you on the edge of your seat, giving you reasons to actually buy the PPV. The heel would attack the face and stand alone in the ring as Raw went off air, a 3rd party would hint towards turncoating at the PPV, etc.
> 
> What did we get to set this one up? AJ slapping Punk and Bryan and walking out of the ring chanting "Yes! Yes!" ? Are you kidding me?


Exactly. And everybody knows WWE will save the BIG stuff for the 1000th RAW, so why will they bother buying the PPV.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Hades1313 said:


> Exactly. And everybody knows WWE will save the BIG stuff for the 1000th RAW, so why will they bother buying the PPV.


Can't really give you a reason why they should but, people will still buy the PPV, and the truth from the business side is enough people will buy the PPV that makes it profitable for the WWE to have the PPV.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Arnold Tricky said:


> Raw was average. Lot of filler and ads.
> 
> Love triangle feud is what it is. No real development, not much could be done. MiTB _should_ be good though.


It should be in theory, I'd still be unlikely to pay for it (as I didn't with No Way Out) if it was showing on Sky Box Office instead of Sky Sports though.

I'm _really_ hoping for a massive swerve with the Raw MITB match, as at this moment it's looking like a clear easy victory for Cena. :sad:

Then on the other hand you have a Smackdown MITB rammed full of people I don't want to see win either....Santino? Sin Cara? Tensai? Even Damien Sandow? (don't think he's done enough to be put in the World Title picture just yet) No thanks.

And a main event that, having seen Punk wrestle Bryan many, many times now and having had AJ rammed down our throats on Raw for the last few weeks, I'm already tiring of this feud...hopefully there'll be a good payoff but this is the same WWE that's just revealed that the Anonymous Raw GM was Hornswoggle. :sad:

At any rate, I'm not expecting it to be anywhere near as entertaining as last year's MITB PPV. Something's gone seriously wrong with WWE creative over the last couple of months since Extreme Rules. _Seriously_ wrong. And that's even considering how bad WWE's been in general for about the last 4 years now.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



A-C-P said:


> Can't really give you a reason why they should but, people will still buy the PPV, and the truth from the business side is enough people will buy the PPV that makes it profitable for the WWE to have the PPV.


Oh I know. There is always X amount of people that will buy WWE's PPVs no matter what.

But my point is it would have been smarter if instead of spending 4 weeks to try to get let's say 100,000 PPV buys for MITB (I'm just making up the numbers for examples) and then 4 weeks to get let's say 500,000 PPV buys for Summerslam. Why not spend 8 weeks trying to get 600,000 to 700,000 PPV buys for Summerslam? 

Plus WWE is barely advertising MITB. All we keep seeing is 1000th RAW, 1000th RAW, 1000th RAW. And they basically set up the main event for Summerslam at the last PPV.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Hades1313 said:


> Oh I know. There is always X amount of people that will buy WWE's PPVs no matter what.
> 
> But my point is it would have been smarter if instead of spending 4 weeks to try to get let's say 100,000 PPV buys for MITB (I'm just making up the numbers for examples) and then 4 weeks to get let's say 500,000 PPV buys for Summerslam. Why not spend 8 weeks trying to get 600,000 to 700,000 PPV buys for Summerslam?
> 
> Plus WWE is barely advertising MITB. All we keep seeing is 1000th RAW, 1000th RAW, 1000th RAW. And they basically set up the main event for Summerslam at the last PPV.


Would it make more sense to do that sure, and I've actually argued the WWE would be better off reducing the # of PPVs and hyping them more. Less PPVs with WAY more buys > a bunch of PPVs with low buyrates IMO.

But the fact is the WWE is lazy and since peopel buy the PPVs anyways instead of having to actually promote their PPVs (outisde of SS and WM) they will jsut have a whole bunch and make the profits in volume. In their mind quantity > quality


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

It's crazy looking at the hype, build up and excitement for MITB 11 compared to MITB 12.

Like Night and Day


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

My brother just came back from holiday,he saw the info for Raw in the UK on Sky tommrrow it reads.
Cm Punk and AJ VS Daniel Bryan and Eve,Micheal Cole VS Jerry Lawler and John Cena and Kane VS Jerishow.
12 years ago it was The Rock VS Chris Benoit,Triple H VS X-Pac and Kane VS Rikishi VS Val Venis how times have changed.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

WWE Monday Night RAW #1,000 is going to be EPIC! There's going to be comedy, nostalgia & cameos everywhere. It will be a lot of fun & the night will most likely fly by. 

WWE Monday Night RAW #1,001? Hoo, boy. Look out! It's going to be like this last Monday...only another hour long.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



iHoneyBea said:


> It's crazy looking at the hype, build up and excitement for MITB 11 compared to MITB 12.
> 
> Like Night and Day


Lol, just compare go home shows. Yikes.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

"My goal is to make this shit cool again."


Good job lad, good..... job.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Dark Storm said:


> "My goal is to make this shit cool again."
> 
> 
> Good job lad, good..... job.


I don't think it's Punk's fault. If the WWE let Punk do what he wanted I'm sure the WWE would be a lot more fun right now.


----------



## AA world champ (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Dark Storm said:


> "My goal is to make this shit cool again."
> 
> 
> Good job lad, good..... job.


AA as already passed Punk in that aspect,AA has made this shit cool again Punk has made me say why am I watching this shit.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



AA world champ said:


> AA as already passed Punk in that aspect,AA has made this shit cool again Punk has made me say why am I watching this shit.


This is the RAW thread in the WWE section.



Dark Storm said:


> Yup, that obvious storyline with it's obvious outcome rocked the wrestling world to it's core. Everything's different now.


Yeah, you say this now that the match happened and that outcome is already common knowledge. Going into that match EVERYONE had doubt about who would win. Especially since most people assumed James Storm would win the title from Roode.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Hades1313 said:


> I don't think it's Punk's fault. If the WWE let Punk do what he wanted I'm sure the WWE would be a lot more fun right now.


Not his fault alone, but right now he's part of the problem.



AA world champ said:


> AA as already passed Punk in that aspect,AA has made this shit cool again Punk has made me say why am I watching this shit.


Yup, that obvious storyline with it's obvious outcome rocked the wrestling world to it's core. Everything's different now.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

del


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Dark Storm said:


> Not his fault alone, but right now he's part of the problem.


But how do we know he's not telling the WWE week after week that they need to let him be more edgy, and the WWE is telling him no? I could see that happening.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Hades1313 said:


> But how do we know he's not telling the WWE week after week that they need to let him be more edgy, and the WWE is telling him no? I could see that happening.


Because he himself is bitching on twitter about fans complaining about his current storyline, for one.


Also, if he really doesn't like it, and is just towing the line, means he was full of shit all along and only worried about himself(fair enough I suppose, he should take care of himself, but fuck if I have to like the way things turned out).

Honestly, it worked out exactly like everyone but Punk fanboys(not fans) said it would, he gamed big for a few months, took the huge contract, and rolled with it afterwards.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Dark Storm said:


> Because he himself is bitching on twitter about fans complaining about his current storyline, for one.
> 
> 
> Also, if he really doesn't like it, and is just towing the line, means he was full of shit all along and only worried about himself(fair enough I suppose, he should take care of himself, but fuck if I have to like the way things turned out).
> ...


Yeah, you may be right. Guess we will have to wait and see.

Maybe he thinks once HHH is full blown in charge he will be able to help institute more change.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Hades1313 said:


> Yeah, you may be right. Guess we will have to wait and see.
> 
> Maybe he thinks once HHH is full blown in charge he will be able to help institute more change.


I don't mean to make it sound like I believe he's the main issue, as I think most of the main event guys are in the same boat, and creative/top brass are completely fucked.

Maybe so, and if he does, I think he'd be right, HHH seems to be attempting to drive the business in a good direction, if you believe the reports. Picking up the more talented wrestlers, trying to build them up the right way. Of course, this could all be bollocks too.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Punk looked out for the best interest of Punk. Again, a means to an end (Not that there is anything wrong with that, its just how the business works). However, even I'll admit that Punk feels like an afterthought Champion, a little something to freshen himself up in terms of character dynamic wouldn't hurt too much.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

The thing is, I don't want to be one of those "Oh, I happen to be an expert on how to run a wrestling company because I have good ideas" type of people, but it's not that difficult to promote a PPV. They could have easily taken out the Santino segments or the Cole/Lawler match or the useless Jack Swagger squash and have some of the contestants cut a promo about the money in the bank match. If they still can't promote their PPVs when the three hours hit, then there's a big issue. They have plenty of time to at least mention the title. They have to do it especially when the three hours hit, as what's the difference between a RAW and a PPV except you gotta pay for the PPV? Especially when title matches are often thrown onto the show.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



PoisonMouse said:


> The thing is, I don't want to be one of those "Oh, I happen to be an expert on how to run a wrestling company because I have good ideas" type of people, but it's not that difficult to promote a PPV. They could have easily taken out the Santino segments or the Cole/Lawler match or the useless Jack Swagger squash and have some of the contestants cut a promo about the money in the bank match. If they still can't promote their PPVs when the three hours hit, then there's a big issue. They have plenty of time to at least mention the title. They have to do it especially when the three hours hit, as what's the difference between a RAW and a PPV except you gotta pay for the PPV? Especially when title matches are often thrown onto the show.


I remember they did that on the Cutting Edge couple years back and last year they had one for the SD side.

I agree they should do them more often. They also should've had the qualifying matches and to build up hype for the match at the PPV have the wrestlers involved have singles matches with one another. The winners end up looking strong going into Sunday.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I roll my eyes at all the "worst Raw of all time" comments every week on here, but I'll be goddamned if this show wasn't *excruciating*. I'm so close to quitting watching for a very long time. If WWE doesn't get a whole SHITLOAD better, I'm out. If they can manage to fuck things up with shows with great potential all in one cluster (MITB, Raw 1000, and SummerSlam), then they're beyond hope.

I watched TNA twice in 2010, and it was vomit-inducing. However, I really can say for the first time ever that there's very little chance TNA could be worse than this. Fuck them though. And WWE.


----------



## HeavyWeight (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Ever since Extreme Rules it's been bad man, like John Cena Vs. Big Show 1st time in my life (didn't watch from 03-09) that I went wtf is this garbage....


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*



Scrotey Loads said:


> I roll my eyes at all the "worst Raw of all time" comments every week on here, but I'll be goddamned if this show wasn't *excruciating*. I'm so close to quitting watching for a very long time. If WWE doesn't get a whole SHITLOAD better, I'm out. If they can manage to fuck things up with shows with great potential all in one cluster (MITB, Raw 1000, and SummerSlam), then they're beyond hope.
> 
> I watched TNA twice in 2010, and it was vomit-inducing. However, I really can say for the first time ever that there's very little chance TNA could be worse than this. Fuck them though. And WWE.


It really has gotten a lot better and you are right it cannot be worse than this, I've been watching for about 5-6 weeks, I have yet to seen anything resembling the ridiculous stuff WWE has done lately. There is one odd storyline with Styles, but it's not even that bad.

I honestly wouldnt be shocked if WWE managed to screw up Raw 1k. All this hype and everything leads me to believe something bad will happen.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

If a wedding does not happen next week in Vegas, expect a super duper fuckery of a wedding for the 1000th episode.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I honestly haven't watched a full RAW since April. Shits been so silly. I catch highlights and read the comments in the thread at times. Much better than fully watching that bullshit WWE is spewing out. However, to get myself right for 1k, I will try and watch the MITB PPV and the RAW after. Usually post PPVS RAW are good.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I hate when fuckers on this site say "if you don't like it, don't watch it". I always considered this website where 'smart' fans meet and discuss both the positives and negatives of this site. How come when people want to air their gripes with this company, people always go straight to the quit watching argument. Honestly, even after the abomination the last episode was people are still deluded enough to tell people to stop complaining.


----------



## 1illmatic (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

Raw has gone down hill in the last year or so. There isn't enough major superstars in it now. 

A few years ago there were a lot more and the same for Smackdown. 

Now they've put Cena on a level which no one else is on. Even Punk is below him.


----------



## SnakeBites (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: **Official Raw is Bath Salts Discussion/Don't Put the Dick In Crazy Thread (7/9/1*

I've just finished watching the show - & well, i'm speechless.

I know we're coming up to the 1000th episode, but can't they make it look like they're atleast trying? How about less filler bullcrap and some actual wrestling matches that last over 5 minutes.

Santino acting like Sherlock, Hornswoggle as the anonymous GM, BigShow interrupting a pin in a tag team match leading to a DQ...what is going on?

3/10.

Nice to see Backlund.


----------

